# Secret Santa for NAILS 2013!



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Santa was checking his list of naughty and nice and found a name he recognized ... MRS. CLAUS! It turns out that not ALL of those deliveries to the North Pole have been for toy parts - Mrs. Claus has a serious addiction to NAIL POLISH!

In the spirit of marriages everywhere, Santa has decided to provide an outlet for all her friends on MuT to share their addiction with their nail friends: Announcing the FIRST ever MuT Secret Santa for NAILS!

Elves assigned to help him in this massive task of satisfying nail addiction at Christmastime will be @magicalmom and @angismith!

The rules are the exact same as for MuT's Secret Santa 2013 with the exception of lowering the price limit to $20 USD and PM'ing @magicalmom with your information.

LET THE FUN BEGIN!

Here are the rules:
Secret Santa for NAILS 2013 rules:
Sign ups for Secret Santa for NAILS will begin November 1, 2013 and last through November 15, 2013. This is a two week window to sign up. (May be extended to November 22, 2013 depending on how many people sign up.)

After signing up please PRIVATE MESSAGE @magicalmom your personal information (name, address and country) no later than November 15, 2013 so your info can be shared with your Secret Santa on November 16, 2013. Your Secret Santa will be assigned to you on that date.

Please indicate if you're unable to ship to a foreign country.

If you have an allergies please make sure to let @magicalmom know in your PM so your Secret Santa can be informed.

Gifts must be sent out between December 1, 2013 and December 15, 2013. This gives members approximately a two week window to shop or place an order. (If deadline is extended this will also be extended several days. To be determined.)

Shipping priority is not mandatory but for most it may be the best option since it includes a tracking #. If you use Paypal to ship there are 1st class options that may be less expensive and will typically include free tracking.

A tracking # is not mandatory when mailing within the US to another US address however it is highly recommended for your own records. If shipping from the post office and you ship 1st class I think it's an 80 cent add on. (It's part of Paypal's shipping option.) You don't have to give the gift recipient the tracking # as it's more for your own records. Note: International traders, tracking may or may be available.

Total gift value should be approximately $20 (give or take $5).

Item(s) must be NEW and never used, swatched or opened.

Open to international traders HOWEVER note that gift receiver is responsible for any import fees, duties or taxes (if any). Also international shipping takes longer - up to 12 weeks depending on where the person lives and how it was mailed.

Once you sign up please do not back out as it will cause problems with the assignment list.

Please identify your USERNAME to the person you're giving a gift to avoid any confusion.

General rules:
Members who participate must have a minimum of 50 posts.
Must be a member of MUT for at least one month (since October 1, 2013).
Members must be in good standing with no serious infractions and/or no negative trade ratings.

Enjoy the process and happy stalking and shopping!
Love, Santa

made the names live linked for easier access to PMs.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 12, 2013)

Go Santa!  Go Santa!

*happy elf dance*

Can't wait to see the awesome polishes, ladies!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 12, 2013)

Wheeeee! A beautiful surprise on a beautiful Saturday morning!

Will totally be signing up. 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 12, 2013)

AWETASTICAL!!!!! I'M SO IN!!!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wheeeee! A beautiful surprise on a beautiful Saturday morning!

Will totally be signing up. 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AWETASTICAL!!!!! I'M SO IN!!!!! 










Yeah! And Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you, too, tgooberbutt!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 12, 2013)

This is the one for me!  I &lt;3 polish!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, DonnaD! Can you help spread the word?


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, DonnaD! Can you help spread the word?
Sorry, didn't mean to exclude anyone ... can you all please help spread the good cheer? I would love to see this become a blockbuster list!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yay! I'm in!!! Thanks for setting this up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 12, 2013)

Woooooo! Sign me up!!! Thank you for organizing this!!!!!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yay, yay, yay! I'm bouncing in my, well, on my, bed! This is so exciting. Hmm maybe I should update my totally boring blank profile... I was thinking a nail Santa would be awesome. Thanks girls!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, yay, yay! I'm bouncing in my, well, on my, bed! This is so exciting. Hmm maybe I should update my totally boring blank profile... I was thinking a nail Santa would be awesome. Thanks girls!
Hehe! I just realized I don't even have my OWN profile filled in ... that would help our Secret Santas A LOT!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in. Picked up a cute little bottle at Ulta yesterday in anticipation.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in. Picked up a cute little bottle at Ulta yesterday in anticipation.
I wish we had an Ulta near us .... or maybe I don't! LOL! Talk about being broke!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 12, 2013)

I am totally in. Zoya here I hope!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe not, I need to find a high end polish. Aaaahh I know just the one!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 12, 2013)

> I wish we had an Ulta near us .... or maybe I don't! LOL! Talk about being broke!


 I spend way too much money at Ulta! I have a bunch of items in my cart just waiting to see if they do another 10x reward points day this month.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 12, 2013)

Super excited about nail polish secret Santa!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 12, 2013)

> I spend way too much money at Ulta! I have a bunch of items in my cart just waiting to see if they do another 10x reward points day this month.


 I wish our area did points. The just do the rewards levels. I don't even want to tell what level I'm on.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 12, 2013)

> I wish we had an Ulta near us .... or maybe I don't! LOL! Talk about being broke!


 I actually like the online better than the store. It's easier to figure out the best deals. When I go in I get distracted by all of the shiny things. And then next thing you know, there goes $100.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish we had an Ulta near us .... or maybe I don't! LOL! Talk about being broke!

I actually like the online better than the store. It's easier to figure out the best deals. When I go in I get distracted by all of the shiny things. And then next thing you know, there goes $100. 
Haha that's me!  IT'S SO SHINY!  I MUST HAVE IT!

I need to fill out my profile list too for nail polish... now to decide if I want to ask for one high-end polish, or several $3 ones... hmm, decisions decisions!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually like the online better than the store. It's easier to figure out the best deals. When I go in I get distracted by all of the shiny things. And then next thing you know, there goes $100.
My husband says I'm like a crow ... something bright and shiny catches my eye and I am oblivious to everything around me! I would probably get lost in an Ulta store and have to be dragged out kicking and screaming like a 2-year-old having a tantrum!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha that's me!  IT'S SO SHINY!  I MUST HAVE IT!

I need to fill out my profile list too for nail polish... now to decide if I want to ask for one high-end polish, or several $3 ones... hmm, decisions decisions!!!
I saw someone mention only wanting a high-end polish, so we do need to make it clear in our profiles and on all the threads what brands and colors we prefer. In the end, it is up to the giver, so be sure if you're participating to checkout areas where your giftee posts to see what they like. But, above all, make it FUN!


----------



## Smileys (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in too, and can't wait for the official sign-up!  Regarding profiles - are you talking the "list" portion?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 12, 2013)

Yay!! Sounds fun!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, I am so in for this. I just got a second nail polish rack and need to fill! Plus it will give me an excuse to buy polish again (currently on a no-buy and it hurts!).


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

You can buy polish from Sephora or Ulta using coupons and codes to get bang for your buck and possible get a high end and another polish or treatment or tools. I know I don't want any Juleps or Bondi since I am a subscriber to both.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloGuys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have fun, people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Burberry sells nail polishes for $21



    



Oooh, pretty!  Have you seen any reviews on these?  I wonder how the formula is... Hopefully for $21 a bottle it's awesome!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

@magicalmom, the reviews are really good for those. The colors are oxblood and stone.


----------



## Smileys (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloGuys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have fun, people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Burberry sells nail polishes for $21



    



I love the way these look!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You can buy polish from Sephora or Ulta using coupons and codes to get bang for your buck and possible get a high end and another polish or treatment or tools. I know I don't want any Juleps or Bondi since I am a subscriber to both.

Same with me on the Julep and Bondi.  Coupons and more bang for the buck is good!  Sally's often has deals on China Glaze and FingerPaints polishes too.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in too, and can't wait for the official sign-up!  Regarding profiles - are you talking the "list" portion?
Hey, @Smileys, I'm talking about when you click on YOUR profile, go to Edit Your Community Profile and a) either filling it in for the first time, or B) updating it to make sure your preferences are clear about things such as colors you love, colors you hate, brands you prefer, brands you hate, etc.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

FYI, you can buy dotting tools on amazon for $1.50. There are also many other items that will give you bang for your buck and add to your gift box.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI, you can buy dotting tools on amazon for $1.50. There are also many other items that will give you bang for your buck and add to your gift box.
Thanks, Jac13! You are soo right ... there are bargains that can be found to flesh out our gifts!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Ladies, I started this thread a few months ago:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137256/polish-wish-list-fall-collection-2013

With this intro:

_This thread is to share what colors we find our minds returning to long after the first sighting, arranged only by the time of release. This thread is not for polish that we are actually going to buy, but just colors you would get if cost were not an issue. Sort of a WISH LIST .. you might even want to share it with your loved ones so they can see what you really, really want_

_Try to include a picture please and maybe even tell us what you love about the color._

_xoxo,_

_Angi Smith_

_(You can usually find me hanging out in the BONDI New York and Julep threads)._

*IF YOU WANT TO PUT THINGS FOR YOUR SECRET SANTA FOR NAILS ON THIS LIST, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO DO SO!*


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi! This was just posted by Zadidoll in the main Secret Santa thread and I thought it would be useful for this thread, too!

Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smileys (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, @Smileys, I'm talking about when you click on YOUR profile, go to Edit Your Community Profile and a) either filling it in for the first time, or B) updating it to make sure your preferences are clear about things such as colors you love, colors you hate, brands you prefer, brands you hate, etc.
Thanks!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 13, 2013)

It's nice that you ladies are coordinating such fun holiday events. Hopefully, I will have enough posts to join. Sounds fun!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 13, 2013)

Count me in as well. Fun fun fun!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's nice that you ladies are coordinating such fun holiday events. Hopefully, I will have enough posts to join. Sounds fun!
@NittanyLionGRRL, posts are easy! If you really want to find a lot to comment on, go to the What Nail Polish Are You Wearing? thread ... you will find tons of pictures there that are simply gorgeous and make you want to comment!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am so wanting to do the secret santa nail swap.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 15, 2013)

This is my first post though, I always follow makeup talk but never seem to respond. I have such a busy life I am an english teacher that just turned 30 yesterday. I have a full house with a 7 year old, 3 year old, 2 year old, and one year old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 15, 2013)

And fixing to have to run to make it home for the kiddos, but will for sure be back on tonight so I can pick up with you girls.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 15, 2013)

> This is my first post though, I always follow makeup talk but never seem to respond. I have such a busy life I am an english teacher that just turned 30 yesterday. I have a full house with a 7 year old, 3 year old, 2 year old, and one year old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Happy birthday! Your house sounds crazy busy!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first post though, I always follow makeup talk but never seem to respond. I have such a busy life I am an english teacher that just turned 30 yesterday. I have a full house with a 7 year old, 3 year old, 2 year old, and one year old





Hi, @Momma4! Hope you had a great birthday! And man, did you decide to start having kids all in a row or what???? Just teasing, but God knew me ... he only gave me one to raise ... of course, that ONE equals about 4 regular ones! Can you say, "all boy, ADHD, bipolar, and some sort of learning disability that was never determined?" That's my four!!! And his name is Jackson Turner Smith!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first post though, I always follow makeup talk but never seem to respond. I have such a busy life I am an english teacher that just turned 30 yesterday. I have a full house with a 7 year old, 3 year old, 2 year old, and one year old




I suggested to someone else to go check out the thread What Polish Are You Wearing?. There's no lack of pretty manicures to comment on. Also, 30 Mani Marathon to see some awe-inspiring MAJOR manicures! Those ladies are talented beyond belief!!!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 15, 2013)

My 3,2,and one year old are all boys.  Our three year old goes to speech and language therapy, he is about a year behind on language due to 3 sets of ear tubes.  I know what you mean mine go to bed around 9 and wake up about 4 in the morning no matter what.  They are so bouncing of the walls, eating lizards, play till the sun comes up boys.  I just started getting into doing my nails and buying polishes as a way to remind myself that I am a woman that should take care of herself every once in awhile instead of steadily just being covered in dirt and bugs, and doughnut handprints and everything else that gets thrown my way


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 15, 2013)

And, I did see the nail site, they are so talented.  I think that kind of talent though looks like it takes time, which I for sure do not have.  I love to polish put a topcoat of glitter on and call myself done.  And, I hate to say but no matter what top coat and basecoat I use my nails only last two to three days before chipping.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 3,2,and one year old are all boys.  Our three year old goes to speech and language therapy, he is about a year behind on language due to 3 sets of ear tubes.  I know what you mean mine go to bed around 9 and wake up about 4 in the morning no matter what.  They are so bouncing of the walls, eating lizards, play till the sun comes up boys.  I just started getting into doing my nails and buying polishes as a way to remind myself that I am a woman that should take care of herself every once in awhile instead of steadily just being covered in dirt and bugs, and doughnut handprints and everything else that gets thrown my way
Oh, I forgot about the ears. Mine had three sets of tubes and ear surgery later to heal a ruptured eardrum that never healed. He got his 4th set of ear tubes when he was 18. His problems are due to severe grass and tree allergies though. But they did delay his speech which was how we found it ... he never pulled or tugged at his ears, never said his ears hurt, nothing .... And three boys 3 and under will cause polish to chip! Just keep doing something that's just for YOU! You have to feed your soul before you can nurture theirs!


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

This seems like so much fun, I want to do both this SS and the other one. I may need to have a little chat with my Fiance, but I'm thinking both will be in my near future, especially if it gets him out of buying me makeup and nail polish.


----------



## Smileys (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This seems like so much fun, I want to do both this SS and the other one. I may need to have a little chat with my Fiance, but I'm thinking both will be in my near future, especially if it* gets him out of buying me makeup and nail polish*. 
That's funny!  It would work with my DH!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This seems like so much fun, I want to do both this SS and the other one. I may need to have a little chat with my Fiance, but I'm thinking both will be in my near future, especially if it gets him out of buying me makeup and nail polish. 
I think this just might be the most incredible and genius post ever.  Although mine is so self consumed by his own hobbies I don't think he knows what I am doing. I told him I was doing this and the circular swap and he just smiled and nodded.  (No clue!!)

"What giant box I am hauling from the mailbox to my office??  Look over there the cat is doing something cute."  /runs away.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2013)

> I think this just might be the most incredible and genius post ever.Â  Although mine is so self consumed by his own hobbies I don't think he knows what I am doing. I told him I was doing this and the circular swap and he just smiled and nodded.Â  (No clue!!) "What giant box I am hauling from the mailbox to my office??Â  Look over there the cat is doing something cute."Â  /runs away.


 Are you me? This is exactly what goes on in my house. Look at the new box I got for the cat.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 16, 2013)

I so want to do this but I'm moving the first week of December so it will be hectic and I'm worried I'd forget to send the package on time. Hopefully this happens next year so I can shop for makeup and polish for other gals! Being an only girl in the family has that downside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for this.  I want to start shopping now for it!
Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first post though, I always follow makeup talk but never seem to respond. I have such a busy life I am an english teacher that just turned 30 yesterday. I have a full house with a 7 year old, 3 year old, 2 year old, and one year old




Welcome and happy birthday!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for this.  I want to start shopping now for it!
I know!  I'm making myself wait until I get my person so I can see if they have a profile wish list.  GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I really, really, really want to shop lol.


----------



## Alexia561 (Oct 16, 2013)

Am totally addicted to nail polish, so really looking forward to this!


----------



## angismith (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for this.  I want to start shopping now for it!


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know!  I'm making myself wait until I get my person so I can see if they have a profile wish list.  GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I really, really, really want to shop lol.


Ladies, do you ever consider that it is nail polish we are addicted to or just shopping for nail polish??? I think we might all need a psychiatrist on the forum to help us distinguish .... LOL! Any psychiatrists out there with a nail polish addiction want to sign on to help us with our disorder???


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yup.  I loves me some shopping...and nail polish isn't the only thing I love shopping for!  I look at it this way, I don't drink, take drugs, lie, steal or screw around.  I'm entitled to have at least one bad habit, right??

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, do you ever consider that it is nail polish we are addicted to or just shopping for nail polish??? I think we might all need a psychiatrist on the forum to help us distinguish .... LOL! Any psychiatrists out there with a nail polish addiction want to sign on to help us with our disorder???


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 17, 2013)

I may do this secret santa instead. I love love polish!!


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm doing both Secret Santas.  I'm so excited!


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing both Secret Santas.  I'm so excited!
Me too. I can't wait to find out who I get so I can start shopping for them.


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Ha! I'm the same way about shopping as you, DonnaD. I'm going to have to leave some really nice gifts for my mailman and UPS man this Christmas!


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing both Secret Santas.  I'm so excited!


Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too. I can't wait to find out who I get so I can start shopping for them.
I'm doing both, too! Nail polish is my first love, but I love makeup too, so I can't wait to start shopping for my person, too!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

I always do.  I have really good service people.  I always buy $25 gift cards for the mail lady, garbage guys and UPS guy.  I try to pick a different type of card every year...last year was Starbucks, the year before was Applebee's  so this year I'm thinking Home Depot.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! I'm the same way about shopping as you, DonnaD. I'm going to have to leave some really nice gifts for my mailman and UPS man this Christmas!


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
#zadidoll

Tech Question: Why does DonnaD's quotes not show up when you try to quote her?

#DonnaD

I was thinking of giving my UPS man (who I happen to know from another area of my life) a gift certificate from one of the companies I regularly order from ... if nothing else, Amazon.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #zadidoll

Tech Question: *Why does DonnaD's quotes not show up when you try to quote her?*

#DonnaD

I was thinking of giving my UPS man (who I happen to know from another area of my life) a gift certificate from one of the companies I regularly order from ... if nothing else, Amazon.
I'm not Zadi, but I've noticed that if you are quoting someone who has put their response *above* someone else's quote box, their above-the-box text will not show up when you quote them.


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not Zadi, but I've noticed that if you are quoting someone who has put their response *above* someone else's quote box, their above-the-box text will not show up when you quote them.
Thanks, meaganola! Donna, I haven't noticed if you do this, but could you try that and see if it works for people trying to quote you? (You know you would want to be quoted right, right? Hehee ... I couldn't resist a little more teasing! Now I've got to desert you all for that thing we call sleep!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok.  See if it works.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, meaganola! Donna, I haven't noticed if you do this, but could you try that and see if it works for people trying to quote you? (You know you would want to be quoted right, right? Hehee ... I couldn't resist a little more teasing! Now I've got to desert you all for that thing we call sleep!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, meaganola! Donna, I haven't noticed if you do this, but could you try that and see if it works for people trying to quote you? (You know you would want to be quoted right, right? Hehee ... I couldn't resist a little more teasing! Now I've got to desert you all for that thing we call sleep!
Now I'll be on the bottom LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
This is what happens when you have replied above the box.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I'll be on the bottom LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is what happens when you have replied below the box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok.  See if it works.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, meaganola! Donna, I haven't noticed if you do this, but could you try that and see if it works for people trying to quote you? (You know you would want to be quoted right, right? Hehee ... I couldn't resist a little more teasing! Now I've got to desert you all for that thing we call sleep!
unless you do the nested quote thing then it all shows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm ready to start shopping!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  unless you do the nested quote thing then it all shows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How do you do the nested quote thing?


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, @nikkimouse for the technology help ... and not knowing how to do the nested quote thing myself, how DO you DO a nested quote as @DonnaD asked??? Curious minds want to know ......


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Really excited about nail secret santa!  I've gotten pedicures for a few years but only in last few months got into buying nail polish and doing my own nails so i'm still building my collection.  This'll be a great way to add to the collection but also go shopping for nail polish which is a new addiction of mine.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Apparently Beauty Brands has DL on sale for $8.50 to $9.50.   http://www.beautybrands.com/category/brands/deborah+lippmann.do

I'ma get in on that for secret santa and hope my person might want them.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm a visual learner so i took some screen snips 

first click on you profile

then click here





then scroll down to here:





and make sure it is unchecked  (because you don't want to delete the quote you want to keep the quotes)

then click save

I hope that helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently Beauty Brands has DL on sale for $8.50 to $9.50.   http://www.beautybrands.com/category/brands/deborah+lippmann.do

I'ma get in on that for secret santa and hope my person might want them.
Damn...and me with no more extra money...LOL (daughters bday coming up, have to renew my license by the 5th and that swap box...not to mention BILLS)

I've been wanting to try DL polishes too but could never justify the price, I'm too cheap..LOL


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently Beauty Brands has DL on sale for $8.50 to $9.50.   http://www.beautybrands.com/category/brands/deborah+lippmann.do

I'ma get in on that for secret santa and hope my person might want them.
Well, if you don't beat me to it and run them out of stock, DL's are my weakness .... Besides the nail care basics, I have Amazing Grace, Fade to Black, Through the Fire, It's My Prerogative, a mini bottle of putty color (without a name) and Wicked Games. Just got an email this morning that she is doing a holiday release of Back to Matte and three other Sateen colors ... the purple is TO DIE FOR .... (IMO) ...  but I don't remember the name.


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn...and me with no more extra money...LOL (daughters bday coming up, have to renew my license by the 5th and that swap box...not to mention BILLS)

I've been wanting to try DL polishes too but could never justify the price, I'm too cheap..LOL
Dang, lissa, did you have to bring up that nasty, nasty WORD? BILLS


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang, lissa, did you have to bring up that nasty, nasty WORD? BILLS




sorry, i don't like that word myself but it's nastiness has caused my bank account to be put on an extreme diet


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorry, i don't like that word myself but it's nastiness has caused my bank account to be put on an extreme diet
Ha! There's times that my borders on starvation!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 19, 2013)

I want to do it!! Funn!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! There's times that my borders on starvation! 
I'll admit...I have starved a couple accounts to death over the years...


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

This is my sentiments as well.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Man, If I were single I know I would spend almost all my money on beauty and nail polish.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Years ago in my late teens and early 20s I for sure did.  That is back when I felt the compulsive need to keep up with every beauty trend because I modeled, I was 5'1o and l06 pounds.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Now, that I just turned 30 and have a large family my beauty pursuits fall a little to the wayside.  However, my husband prefers me with little to no makeup.  But, my constant is nailpolish.  I can go almost bare with the face just colored eyeliner, mascara, and clear chiny lipgloss, but bright fun nails are a must.  I will gratefully thank God though that I have a clear tan complexion that looks like I already have been touched up with makeup.  And luckily my little girl got that easy to handle complexion and skin tone too.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

But, when I do spend money it never goes to a nice candle, or cozy book, nailpolish here I come


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Years ago in my late teens and early 20s I for sure did.  That is back when I felt the compulsive need to keep up with every beauty trend because I modeled, I was 5'1o and l06 pounds.
I didn't keep up with trends as much as I tried everything before settling into a routine that worked for me with products that proved themselves. And though I never modeled, I was asked to send my pictures in one time. I am 5'11", but am now a far cry from 106 lbs! LOL!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But, when I do spend money it never goes to a nice candle, or cozy book, nailpolish here I come
I will splurge occasionally on a good-smelling candle! But everything else is nails, nails, nails! My latest obsession with candles is Woodwick Candles and my current favorite scent is Vanilla Bourbon! OMG does it EVER smell like heaven burning!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Just a reminder that we are going by the same rules as the Original Secret Santa with just a price reduction and different people to PM! November 1 will be here before we know it!

Santa was checking his list of naughty and nice and found a name he recognized ... MRS. CLAUS! It turns out that not ALL of those deliveries to the North Pole have been for toy parts - Mrs. Claus has a serious addiction to NAIL POLISH!In the spirit of marriages everywhere, Santa has decided to provide an outlet for all her friends on MuT to share their addiction with their nail friends: Announcing the FIRST ever MuT Secret Santa for NAILS!Elves assigned to help him in this massive task of satisfying nail addiction at Christmastime will be @magicalmom and @angismith!The rules are the exact same as for MuT's Secret Santa 2013 with the exception of lowering the price limit to $20 USD and PM'ing @magicalmom with your information.LET THE FUN BEGIN!Here are the rules:Secret Santa for NAILS 2013 rules:Sign ups for Secret Santa for NAILS will begin November 1, 2013 and last through November 15, 2013. This is a two week window to sign up. (May be extended to November 22, 2013 depending on how many people sign up.)After signing up please PRIVATE MESSAGE @magicalmom your personal information (name, address and country) no later than November 15, 2013 so your info can be shared with your Secret Santa on November 16, 2013. Your Secret Santa will be assigned to you on that date.Please indicate if you're unable to ship to a foreign country.If you have an allergies please make sure to let @magicalmom know in your PM so your Secret Santa can be informed.Gifts must be sent out between December 1, 2013 and December 15, 2013. This gives members approximately a two week window to shop or place an order. (If deadline is extended this will also be extended several days. To be determined.)Shipping priority is not mandatory but for most it may be the best option since it includes a tracking #. If you use Paypal to ship there are 1st class options that may be less expensive and will typically include free tracking.A tracking # is not mandatory when mailing within the US to another US address however it is highly recommended for your own records. If shipping from the post office and you ship 1st class I think it's an 80 cent add on. (It's part of Paypal's shipping option.) You don't have to give the gift recipient the tracking # as it's more for your own records. Note: International traders, tracking may or may be available.Total gift value should be approximately $20 (give or take $5).Item(s) must be NEW and never used, swatched or opened.Open to international traders HOWEVER note that gift receiver is responsible for any import fees, duties or taxes (if any). Also international shipping takes longer - up to 12 weeks depending on where the person lives and how it was mailed.Once you sign up please do not back out as it will cause problems with the assignment list.Please identify your USERNAME to the person you're giving a gift to avoid any confusion.General rules:Members who participate must have a minimum of 50 posts.Must be a member of MUT for at least one month (since October 1, 2013).Members must be in good standing with no serious infractions and/or no negative trade ratings.Enjoy the process and happy stalking and shopping!Love, Santa


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

I love woodwick candles too.  My family and friends tend to always give me candles.  My sister just gave me the autumn harvest woodwick candle.  It smells amazing.  I love anything pumpinky or citrusy smelling.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wait the candle is called harvest time not autumn harvest.  It definitely gets me in the fall-thanksgiving mood.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait the candle is called harvest time not autumn harvest.  It definitely gets me in the fall-thanksgiving mood.
I have a pumpkin one picked up on clearance in a white sweater ceramic holder and it does not spread the smell like the "nipped in the middle" clear glass candles. Before I went gaga over Vanilla Bourbon, I was crazy about Fireside, and before that Biscotti, my very first WoodWick!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Woodwicks are great candles.  I will have to try the vanilla bourbon.


----------



## angismith (Oct 24, 2013)

FLASH SALE! Beyond the NAIL ... from 1pm to 3pm EASTERN .... wonderful company to do business with ... you might want to check them out to pick up some things for your Secret Santa!


----------



## angismith (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FLASH SALE! Beyond the NAIL ... from 1pm to 3pm EASTERN .... wonderful company to do business with ... you might want to check them out to pick up some things for your Secret Santa!


----------



## angismith (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


FLASH SALE GOES LIVE IN 1 HOUR!www.beyondthenail.etsy.comUse code FLASH on checkout!! #sale #flashsale #indiepolish #etsy #beyondthenail


----------



## tulosai (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   While this is a great deal, with shipping the total still comes to $22.50 when I had only $26 in my cart.  Maybe I am asking too much but I am not 100 sure if it is worth it to me.
Same :/ I had like $33 in my cart and with shipping it was still $28.30.  However, you also have to consider that without the deal at all, it would have cost me $33+ the same shipping, so like $41.  It's not like you had $26 in your cart and that is what you were going to pay- you had $26 in your cart and you were going to pay $34 or something close.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   While this is a great deal, with shipping the total still comes to $22.50 when I had only $26 in my cart.  Maybe I am asking too much but I am not 100 sure if it is worth it to me.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same :/ I had like $33 in my cart and with shipping it was still $28.30.  However, you also have to consider that without the deal at all, it would have cost me $33+ the same shipping, so like $41.  It's not like you had $26 in your cart and that is what you were going to pay- you had $26 in your cart and you were going to pay $34 or something close.
I saw Canada and decided to pass. I knew shipping was going to be an issue for me.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is very true but when I can go to Beauty Brands right now and get DL's for $8.50, I am going to do that and get 2 DL's I have been lusting after and 1 for my Secret Santa rather than getting what I had in the cart.  I would think the person I am buying for would possibly appreciate the DL more.  I don't know, it could just be my way of thinking.
I'd rather have indie though myself personally. I would have jumped all over this had I not spent so much of my money on other pretties and my check not get deposited until tonight.

Curse you tiny bank account.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is very true but when I can go to Beauty Brands right now and get DL's for $8.50, I am going to do that and get 2 DL's I have been lusting after and 1 for my Secret Santa rather than getting what I had in the cart.  I would think the person I am buying for would possibly appreciate the DL more.  I don't know, it could just be my way of thinking.
Uh oh, I didn't know about the DL sale at Beauty Brands.  My SS will be getting one as will several girlfriends and myself!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh oh, I didn't know about the DL sale at Beauty Brands.  My SS will be getting one as will several girlfriends and myself!  







 I didn't know either.  This is going to be my third polish purchase in like 18 hours.  I have a problem.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought 4 minis at the flash sale as well as some decals and dot applicators. It was under $30 which is good! Their stuff is cute and festive. I'm going to give it to both ss and keep a mini and an applicator for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Def checking out the dl sale


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my DL haul this morning from Beauty Brands.

Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Neutrals



Color: Sugar Daddy




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Glitter In the Air




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Mermaid's Dream


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Bad Romance



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Summer Mermaid Fantasy 2013 Collection



Color: Mermaid's Kiss



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Razzle Dazzle




Hempz Triple Moisture Body Creme and Hand Sanitizer Travel Pack




Merchandise Subtotal


$57.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!!
Wow!  That's quite the haul.  I have some Hempz lotion I love more than life itself I got at Marshall's.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my DL haul this morning from Beauty Brands.

Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Neutrals



Color: Sugar Daddy




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Glitter In the Air




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Mermaid's Dream


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Bad Romance



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Summer Mermaid Fantasy 2013 Collection



Color: Mermaid's Kiss



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Razzle Dazzle




Hempz Triple Moisture Body Creme and Hand Sanitizer Travel Pack




Merchandise Subtotal


$57.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!!
We got several of the same colors!  Mine was also $57 lol.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 25, 2013)

What a great DL haul you both got.  That is a great deal.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 26, 2013)

I just put in a Beauty Brands order. I got 2 dls (B8tches Brew and Believe), as well as China Glaze For Audrey which came with a free Seche Vite top coat. And the hemp lotion set and samples, all for $30 w/shipping. My secret santa and I are going to be having a good time (going to cut myself off from buying though, in case I get someone who is super picky about colors or formulas).


----------



## angismith (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my DL haul this morning from Beauty Brands.

Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Neutrals



Color: Sugar Daddy




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Glitter In the Air




Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Mermaid's Dream


Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Bad Romance



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Summer Mermaid Fantasy 2013 Collection



Color: Mermaid's Kiss



Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer - Glitters



Color: Razzle Dazzle




Hempz Triple Moisture Body Creme and Hand Sanitizer Travel Pack




Merchandise Subtotal


$57.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!!
My ONLY problem with this list is that I would not be able to give any of these colors up to my Secret Santa, 'cause I want them all myself! LOL!!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 26, 2013)

OFFER: For those of you who were interested in Beyond the Nail's FLASH sale earlier this week but put off by the Canadian shipping charges, they are offering free shipping until November 9 to this forum with the code FREESHIP. Their flash sale IS over, but I think they will be having another sale before the 9th. And full disclosure: yes, I have bought 2 bottles of polish from them and LOVE their product!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I just put in a Beauty Brands order. I got 2 dls (B8tches Brew and Believe), as well as China Glaze For Audrey which came with a free Seche Vite top coat. And the hemp lotion set and samples, all for $30 w/shipping. My secret santa and I are going to be having a good time (going to cut myself off from buying though, in case I get someone who is super picky about colors or formulas).


 B*tches Brew was on there? Oh dang! I ordered a bunch of the BB DL's that were on sale few weeks back and I swear I didn't see that one. Nice purchase!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Zoya has there team trio sets buy one get one free with free shipping.  That is six zoya polishes for 22 dollars.  The code is spirit.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 27, 2013)

If you ask me that is a fantastic deal.


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Name a polish contest and FLASH SALE at this very small indie brand, Smokey Mountain Lacquers. Sale ends tomorrow...look for them on Facebook under Smokey Mtn Lacquers. I just bought the FOREVER CLASSY, which is not in the sale.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 27, 2013)

Things I love At the Moment on Facebook is doing indie grab bags USA only, includes shipping! $20 for 3 FS polishes 1 mini $15 for 7 minis Might go for the minis!


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Things I love At the Moment on Facebook is doing indie grab bags

USA only, includes shipping!

$20 for 3 FS polishes 1 mini

$15 for 7 minis


Might go for the minis!
@Sheeeeeelby Do you have a link for this?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 27, 2013)

> @Sheeeeeelby Â Do you have a link for this?


 I can't get the actual link cause I'm on my iPad but just search "things I love at the moment" on Facebook. And it's a few posts down on her page.


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't get the actual link cause I'm on my iPad but just search "things I love at the moment" on Facebook. And it's a few posts down on her page.
I found the FB page, I just couldn't find the sale. I will go look again ... thanks Sheeeeelby!


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found the FB page, I just couldn't find the sale. I will go look again ... thanks Sheeeeelby!
Dang, she's out of minis! I LOVE minis!


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

If you haven't done this already, this is a snip of a post that Zadidoll made in the regular Secret Santa thread. It would really be helpful to do one for NAILS so the your Secret Santa will have some idea of where to start shopping for you and what your tastes are:





AND JUST A REMINDER: Starting on the 1st of November (which is this FRIDAY) if you want to participate in this first ever Secret Santa for NAILS 2013, you must send @magicalmom a PM. The rules are the almost identical to the regular Secret Santa, but please go back to Page 1 of this thread and refresh your minds on the dates, the rules, and all the guidelines


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang, she's out of minis! I LOVE minis!

I love minis too! I'd much rather have lots of minis &amp; colors than just have full-sizes. I missed out on it - I need to go on a no-buy anyway LOL


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't wait for Friday sign ups. I am looking to start some cheer. I personally prefer full size rather than minis. For me, I just have a hard time working with them. Maybe I am just awkward, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 27, 2013)

Woooohoo Friday is coming soon!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 28, 2013)

So excited to do the secret santa nails. So is my little girl, I told her this was for her too. So, she is helping me shop and then will get to share what i get.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 28, 2013)

Butter London is on zulily right now.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

That is too sweet.  I have an almost 4 year old niece who I've gotten addicted to nail polish too.  So much fun to shop with them!


----------



## angismith (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Butter London is on zulily right now.
I'm out of money until Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm out of money until Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I am out of money until 2015!!!!  LOL.  I have to buy my Secret Santa stuff with my charge cards.  Thankfully Dillards sells Butter London  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Butter London is on zulily right now.
can you tell me how much it is?  I hate websites where you have to register to see prices &amp; shop.  Grrrr!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am out of money until 2015!!!!  LOL.  I have to buy my Secret Santa stuff with my charge cards.  Thankfully Dillards sells Butter London  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
2015? you'll have money before me,lol

eta: i have little bits here and there...like talking my daughter into going shopping after school wednesday to pick her own bday gift(not because i want her to get exactly what she wants, she's easy to buy for i could get her anything and she would be happy...but because i get paid wednesday and it bought me time,lol)


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am so looking forward to this!  Can't wait!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love minis too! I'd much rather have lots of minis &amp; colors than just have full-sizes. I missed out on it - I need to go on a no-buy anyway LOL

I love minis too. There is no way I'll finish many full sized bottles, and minis let you have so many more colours for the same price.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 29, 2013)

> can you tell me how much it is? Â I hate websites where you have to register to see prices &amp; shop. Â Grrrr!


 They have two packs for $17.99.


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am out of money until 2015!!!!  LOL.  I have to buy my Secret Santa stuff with my charge cards.  Thankfully Dillards sells Butter London  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Will you be MY Secret Santa? I have absolutely NO Butter Londons and I WANT them ALL!!! LOL!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Count me in on the fun!!! So excited to go on a shopping spree for 1 of you amazing ladies on here.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Will you be MY Secret Santa? I have absolutely NO Butter Londons and I WANT them ALL!!! LOL!


 Angi... I just got my first 3 Butter Londons at Ulta's sale last weekend. Painted my toes Bramble last night and I am in love. Beautiful colors and bottles. Now to wait and see how chipping goes.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will you be MY Secret Santa? I have absolutely NO Butter Londons and I WANT them ALL!!! LOL!
Ahhaha they reduced my limit on my card to $100.00 so I can't get ALL of them.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Angi... I just got my first 3 Butter Londons at Ulta's sale last weekend. Painted my toes Bramble last night and I am in love. Beautiful colors and bottles. Now to wait and see how chipping goes.
I ordred 6 Butter Londons from Ulta's sale last week, plus I used my 20% of everything coupon, plus I ordered on the last day of the 3x rewards points offer!  I am so excited.  They should be in my grabby hands by tomorrow!  I ordered:  Rosie Lee, Brown Sugar, All Hail the Queen, Bluey, Wallis, and Dodgey  Barnett.  I really wanted Disco Biscuit, but it didn't fit in with me ordering in sets of 3.  It will just have to wait until the next sale.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I ordred 6 Butter Londons from Ulta's sale last week, plus I used my 20% of everything coupon, plus I ordered on the last day of the 3x rewards points offer!Â  I am so excited. Â They should be in my grabby hands by tomorrow! Â I ordered: Â Rosie Lee, Brown Sugar, All Hail the Queen, Bluey, Wallis, and DodgeyÂ Â Barnett. Â I really wanted Disco Biscuit, but it didn't fit in with me ordering in sets of 3. Â It will just have to wait until the next sale. Â


 I used my 20% off everything coupon too. I got Henley Regatta, Bluey, and Bramble. I really wanted Scallywag (main reason I went), but they were completely out. Will have to find it ASAP. There is a whole list of BLs I want now... along with DL (that I own none of). I see there is a DL sale site and I am around nail polish enablers... I mean supporters... here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited to include that I heard amazing things about the 6 you picked out. Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used my 20% off everything coupon too. I got Henley Regatta, Bluey, and Bramble. I really wanted Scallywag (main reason I went), but they were completely out. Will have to find it ASAP. There is a whole list of BLs I want now... along with DL (that I own none of). I see there is a DL sale site and I am around nail polish enablers... I mean supporters... here.






Edited to include that I heard amazing things about the 6 you picked out. Let me know what you think of them.
i can't remember their names, but there are two new topcoats fro BL that I really want worse than the colors. Ok, so I lied. I still want them all!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

I got the Petrol top coat coming tomorrow.  I can't wait to try that one out.


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Petrol top coat coming tomorrow.  I can't wait to try that one out.
The two I want both look very similiar in the bottle ... I think one used the word opal in its description? I'll try and remember their names next time I slip over to their site to drool.....


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The two I want both look very similiar in the bottle ... I think one used the word opal in its description? I'll try and remember their names next time I slip over to their site to drool.....


Zoya makes an Opal top coat in a green.  Looks great over a black polish.


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Zoya makes an Opal top coat in a green.  Looks great over a black polish.
I made a quick trip over to their site (had to hurry and look before I slipped something into my cart). The overcoat that I'm lusting after the most is called Stardust. I also like Frilly Knickers. And colors are Chancer and Cake-hole and The Black Knight and No More Waity, Katie, and Inky Six, and .....


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 30, 2013)

I am SO joining this!! I love nail polish, I love shopping for nail polish, I love buying nail polish....


----------



## angismith (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am SO joining this!! I love nail polish, I love shopping for nail polish, I love buying nail polish....
GREAT, @Pollysmom ! Please help spread the word in the threads you post in regularly. This is the first year, so hoow well this year's does will affect if there is another one next year. Only a couple of more days left until we can start PM'ing our names and addresses to @magicalmom


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Let me know how this is.  I have Knackered and I am wondering if I should purchase this?

Of course you should buy it.  lol   I am wearing black polish today just so I could do it first thing.  I may need something pretty on my nails to make me feel better if the Cardinals don't pull thru tonight.


----------



## sldb (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Of course you should buy it.  lol   I am wearing black polish today just so I could do it first thing.  I may need something pretty on my nails to make me feel better if the Cardinals don't pull thru tonight.
Go Cards!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 30, 2013)

Just ordered some nail dotting tools, nail brushes, &amp; striping tape from amazon! Total was like $4 something for all of it with free shipping!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Let me know how this is.  I have Knackered and I am wondering if I should purchase this?

Holding the two bottles side by side, Petrol is definitely more of a blue duochrome finish to it, Knackered is more purple and has fine holo glitter in it. I haven't swatched the two side by side, but I have a feeling they're very different.


----------



## Animezing (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the intro, so creative! Sounds like fun. Thank you @angismith &amp; @magicalmom for setting this up.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GREAT, @Pollysmom ! Please help spread the word in the threads you post in regularly. This is the first year, so hoow well this year's does will affect if there is another one next year. Only a couple of more days left until we can start PM'ing our names and addresses to @magicalmom 
@angismith I have posted it on a couple threads!  I think this is a great idea!  I can't wait.  i'm going to be putting up wish list today, and if I can read the directions and figure it all out!  Some times I'm a little tech challenged!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With the Cardinals loss and the 30% off sale I am thinking I need Petrol in my life right now with something else pretty and shiny from BL!
While Boston isn't my fave team, they are in the same division as my Yankees, so a Boston win is good for my division.  Although as a Yankee fan that hurts coming out of my mouth!


----------



## angismith (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @angismith I have posted it on a couple threads!  I think this is a great idea!  I can't wait.  i'm going to be putting up wish list today, and if I can read the directions and figure it all out!  Some times I'm a little tech challenged!  
Thanks for helping spread the word, Jessica ... this will be the first one just for NAILS, so let's show 'em NAILS rule!!! LOL!

Everyone, please go back to the Page 1 Intro of this thread and reread the rules, and TOMORROW start pm'ing @magicalmom with your information! Mrs. Claus appreciates your help showing Santa how much EVERYONE loves a little nail polish stuffed in their stocking!


----------



## angismith (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great deal on Butter London's website.  30% off entire order for friends and family!!




Butter London sure is making it easy for us, huh??? They must be ENABLERS, too!


----------



## angismith (Oct 31, 2013)

And check out Glamorable's blogpost here (TODAY only):

http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And check out Glamorable's blogpost here (TODAY only):

http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html
OMG wow.  I have been going over back and forth debating if I could afford to do this since 7:30 AM!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

I totally need to start shopping for this.  Also, I know it was posted but I can't find it...where do I go to set up my wishlist for this?  Someone posted a really good detailed how to and I can't for the life of me remember where I saw it!!  LOL, I'm still on vacation brain even though I'm back at work today!!  Yucky!!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally need to start shopping for this.  Also, I know it was posted but I can't find it...where do I go to set up my wishlist for this?  Someone posted a really good detailed how to and I can't for the life of me remember where I saw it!!  LOL, I'm still on vacation brain even though I'm back at work today!!  Yucky!!
I keep pretending to shop for others but bottom line is until I know who it's for there is no point.  Here's how you do it.  I really need to get it updated TONIGHT!!!

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep pretending to shop for others but bottom line is until I know who it's for there is no point.  Here's how you do it.  I really need to get it updated TONIGHT!!!
LOL, I feel like I'm doing the same thing!!!  Will you be my secret Santa???  LMAO...

ETA...thanks for the instructions!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I feel like I'm doing the same thing!!!  Will you be my secret Santa???  LMAO...

ETA...thanks for the instructions!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You may have to fight angismith for it... she heard I was going to use my Dillards card to buy Butter London polishes.  I am certain I will do a "one for Secret Santa, one for MEEEE"


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And check out Glamorable's blogpost here (TODAY only):

http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html
Woohoo!  Just got one of the new winter colors for only 50 cents, including shipping!  And this is why I love MUT!


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

I put my polish likes/dislikes in my profile section (seemed easiest....)  or do we have to make up a separate wishlist (either via the steps above or through the buy/sell/trade forums) and list it in our signatures?

Man, I would love take advantage of the sales &amp; stuff going on now for whoever my secret santa would be- but I'm too worried I'd pick a color/finish they didn't like (or else one they already have...)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woohoo!  Just got one of the new winter colors for only 50 cents, including shipping!  And this is why I love MUT!
Me too!! I got Dream from the new winter collection.  Of course now I really want Payton from it too.. arrgggh.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 31, 2013)

@Christa W Thank you so much for posting the directions!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W Thank you so much for posting the directions!  
You are very welcome.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!! I got Dream from the new winter collection.  Of course now I really want Payton from it too.. arrgggh.
That's the one I got too!  I'm hoping to give it to my secret santa but if they don't like that shade/finish, I'll keep it for 50 cents or put it in a christmas gift.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put my polish likes/dislikes in my profile section (seemed easiest....)  or do we have to make up a separate wishlist (either via the steps above or through the buy/sell/trade forums) and list it in our signatures?

Man, I would love take advantage of the sales &amp; stuff going on now for whoever my secret santa would be- but I'm too worried I'd pick a color/finish they didn't like (or else one they already have...)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
You certainly don't need more than one list as long as there is something for you to have so the person who gets you isn't lost.  I right now only have 2 polishes listed on mine but I will be changing it to say for example I love textured polishes and currently own blah blah and blah and would love to try stuff that maybe I didn't think of before.  I want my experience to be someone buying me something that means something to them.  I am incredibly sentimental so even if I hated it I would treasure it forever but I am weird like that.  I had hoped when I mentioned this that it would be more about the giving than receiving and certainly more about learning new products, brands or whatever.  Some people would rather have high end stuff so it's up to person how they want their own expectations to be.  The more detailed one is the less of a surprise it is I suppose.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

I was very general, I put a few higher end ones I'd like to have, and then I added a note that I like and will try everything, including drugstore cheapies. I put my colors and finishes that I like and that was about it. I seriously am not picky about my polishes, with the exception of a finish or two. I think this is going to be a whole ton of fun!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

> You may have to fight angismith for it... she heard I was going to use my Dillards card to buy Butter London polishes.Â  I am certain I will do a "one for Secret Santa, one for MEEEE"


 I am thinking about that old cartoon.... One for you, one for me Two for you, one, two for me....


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today?  http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

> Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today? Â http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html


 Not working for me here at work...I hope it's still going in when I get off work....


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Also today only, here is a deal for 6 Orly's for $14.99 with free shipping:

http://www.beautyundercover.com/2013/10/swag-alerts/score-alert-join-the-secret-society-2/


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today?  http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html
Thank you!!!  Ordered Zoya Storm.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also today only, here is a deal for 6 Orly's for $14.99 with free shipping:

http://www.beautyundercover.com/2013/10/swag-alerts/score-alert-join-the-secret-society-2/
@Lolo22 Have you used Beauty Undercover before?  Seems like a great deal; just want to make sure I'll actually get the item.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also today only, here is a deal for 6 Orly's for $14.99 with free shipping:

http://www.beautyundercover.com/2013/10/swag-alerts/score-alert-join-the-secret-society-2/
@Lolo22 Have you used Beauty Undercover before?  Seems like a great deal; just want to make sure I'll actually get the item.

Yep utgal2004, they had the same 14.99 deal at the beginning of this month for the CG Monster's Ball set (6 polishes) and I received it in about 2.5 weeks.  They don't send tracking or shipping notices though, it just shows up lol. They have a new deal each day and they are usually dirt cheap.


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep utgal2004, *they had the same 14.99 deal at the beginning of this month for the CG Monster's Ball set* (6 polishes) and I received it in about 2.5 weeks.  They don't send tracking or shipping notices though, it just shows up lol. They have a new deal each day and they are usually dirt cheap. 

dang!!! I'm sorry I missed out on that one!!! (I looooove the look of Howl you doin`&amp; Boo-gie Down!)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep utgal2004, they had the same 14.99 deal at the beginning of this month for the CG Monster's Ball set (6 polishes) and I received it in about 2.5 weeks.  They don't send tracking or shipping notices though, it just shows up lol. They have a new deal each day and they are usually dirt cheap. 
Thanks for sharing!  It's a little dangerous that I know about this.  I've bought way too much polish this week with everyone's great deals.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
dang!!! I'm sorry I missed out on that one!!! (I looooove the look of Howl you doin`&amp; Boo-gie Down!)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
Hmmm, a little nugget for me tuck away if I get your name






Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sharing!  It's a little dangerous that I know about this.  I've bought way too much polish this week with everyone's great deals.
You're welcome!  Hey, let's face it, we're probably all going to shop anyways- we might as well get a deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 31, 2013)

I was excited about the Zoya promo today. I kept it simple. I got Zoya Purity. But, I've wanted a white to use an undie for some glitter topcoats. Plus, I am a Penn State grad. So, I can see a Blue and White mani. Yay!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 31, 2013)

so..... I may have just gotten 6 zoya polishes....  But my husband told me "What? .50 nail polishes here are all my different email address.. and all my cc cards have fun"  Some times he is amazing !!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 31, 2013)

I tried getting this earlier, my order even reflected the "unique code"... and they still tried to charge me $8.50 ($8 for the polish, $0.50 for the color spoon)

So I cancelled the order, I REALLY hope it goes through well for everyone else through!  Make sure you check your bank account and confirmation emails for the totals!  (also, not trying to scare anyone here, I'm very sure I messed something up somehow, but also wanted to make sure that you all are getting your polishes at the price you want!)

Oh, and.....

SIGNUPS START TOMORROW WHO'S EXCITED!!!????

(Haha I know I'm going to wake up tomorrow like "why do I have 50 PM's!!!???)  It's almost here! Woohoo!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 31, 2013)

> so..... I may have just gotten 6 zoya polishes....Â  But my husband told me "What? .50 nail polishes here are all my different email address.. and all my cc cards have fun"Â  Some times he is amazing !!!!!


 Awesome husband!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 31, 2013)

I wasn't going to do a secret santa this year. Butttttt, I don't think I can resist a completely nail themed one! Somehow I totally didn't notice this was going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

And we're live!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Whoooooo!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138822/secret-santa-for-nails-2013-signup-here


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

This month China Glaze For Audrey, Frostbite and Fairy Dust are only $2.00!!!! at Sally Beauty

Plus they have a whole ton of other items great for stocking stuffing or Secret Santa=ing.  I almost bought Frostbite too over the weekend!  So glad I waited.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 1, 2013)

> This month China Glaze For Audrey, Frostbit and Fairy Dust are only $2.00!!!! at Sally Beauty Plus they have a whole ton of other items great for stocking stuffing or Secret Santa=ing.Â  I almost bought Frostbite too over the weekend!Â  So glad I waited.


 Wooo! For Audrey is so pretty--I bought it for my SS (or for my SIL) and am excited about it...might get another.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

So I just posted a deal that I know of.  Yesterday was a Zoya deal.. Is is appropriate to be listing these in here as they may not necessarily pertain to Secret Santa but for Holiday shopping or is there a nail polish specific thread somewhere I missed that people would rather I post it to?  Despite the fact I may be completely broke and not afford all these deals I know there are going to be TONS coming up and I was thinking maybe we ought to have a place to put them all.  Thoughts?


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wooo! For Audrey is so pretty--I bought it for my SS (or for my SIL) and am excited about it...might get another.
I plan on buying at least 4 of each for Christmas gifts, I hope Sally has a good supply!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just posted a deal that I know of.  Yesterday was a Zoya deal.. Is is appropriate to be listing these in here as they may not necessarily pertain to Secret Santa but for Holiday shopping or is there a nail polish specific thread somewhere I missed that people would rather I post it to?  Despite the fact I may be completely broke and not afford all these deals I know there are going to be TONS coming up and I was thinking maybe we ought to have a place to put them all.  Thoughts?

You are absolutely welcome to help out fellow SS Nail shoppers with posting deals in here!  This happens all the time in the other thread, and it's helpful for *ahem* stalking people when you see them post about the things they like!  

The only thread that I ask people NOT post deals and other information in up is the actual signups thread.  I just need to keep that decently clear to help me track who's signing up.  But in here, you're welcome to discuss deals, sales and helpful info for packing &amp; mailing nail polish!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You are absolutely welcome to help out fellow SS Nail shoppers with posting deals in here!  This happens all the time in the other thread, and it's helpful for *ahem* stalking people when you see them post about the things they like!  

The only thread that I ask people NOT post deals and other information in up is the actual signups thread.  I just need to keep that decently clear to help me track who's signing up.  But in here, you're welcome to discuss deals, sales and helpful info for packing &amp; mailing nail polish! 
Awesome thank you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month China Glaze For Audrey, Frostbit and Fairy Dust are only $2.00!!!! at Sally Beauty

Plus they have a whole ton of other items great for stocking stuffing or Secret Santa=ing.  I almost bought Frostbite too over the weekend!  So glad I waited.

Eeeek!  I have been wanting For Audrey!  Um... for a gift, of course.  For someone else.  Not me at all


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 1, 2013)

darn, i have to bow out of both secret santas...i just found out today i'll pretty much be out of work until january..that stinks.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  darn, i have to bow out of both secret santas...i just found out today i'll pretty much be out of work until january..that stinks.
Awe!  Sorry to hear it.  Maybe some elves will still find where you live.


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe!  Sorry to hear it.  Maybe some elves will still find where you live. 
lol. ive already had one little surprise polish this week, im not sure if she cares if i tell who or not so i won't right now, but twice she's sent me a polish..we have the best mut girls(and guys).i hope sometime i can bless someone on here too.i like giving much more than getting and that was the part i was excited for, actually getting to shop for another grown woman. my daughter is the only female i buy for and she turned 7 a cpl days ago so i get a little limited on what i can get for her. plus i still have that swap box excitement too,hopefully it makes it full circle this time. lots to keep busy with.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  darn, i have to bow out of both secret santas...i just found out today i'll pretty much be out of work until january..that stinks.

I'm so sorry to hear that!  I hope everything resolves itself quickly!


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm so sorry to hear that!  I hope everything resolves itself quickly!
i'm sure it will, i changed jobs this past april and im just learning that november and december are very slow, so while i wont be out of work completely i'll be down to like a day a week until january after next week...luckily hubby has work so bills will be paid, and i had already started shopping for my kids...just cutting back all non essential expenses so we wont struggle.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 1, 2013)

Just signed up---I am using this as an excuse for all the polish I have bought in the last 2 days!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

Grrr  apparently the $2.00 China Glazes are just minis and my location didn't have them yet!!  I seriously just drove there for nothing.  Oh well.  All China Glaze full size are bogo and I did get to look at all the holiday polish.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grrr  apparently the $2.00 China Glazes are just minis and my location didn't have them yet!!  I seriously just drove there for nothing.  Oh well.  All China Glaze full size are bogo and I did get to look at all the holiday polish.

On the bright side, mini's mean more bang for the buck and more things to add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On the bright side, mini's mean more bang for the buck and more things to add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And they look at least bigger than say the OPI ones do.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And they look at least bigger than say the OPI ones do.

If they're the same size as the Matte mini I have then they're larger than, say, the Julep mini's. I'd have to check the weight on the matte mini, but it's a good sized mini.


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 1, 2013)

So I was checking out some of the other nail threads, and just posted in the thread about storing your polish, and immediately afterwards realized I just gave my Secret Santa a look at my complete stash! I'm making it so easy to stalk me, lol.

Also, so excited to sign up now. Now we all have to count down to the assignment day. So much waiting, lol.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was checking out some of the other nail threads, and just posted in the thread about storing your polish, and immediately afterwards realized I just gave my Secret Santa a look at my complete stash! I'm making it so easy to stalk me, lol.

Also, so excited to sign up now. Now we all have to count down to the assignment day. So much waiting, lol.
Hey can we post pictures in our Secret Santa list???  I should do that instead.  Either way listing what I have is going to be a task.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was checking out some of the other nail threads, and just posted in the thread about storing your polish, and immediately afterwards realized I just gave my Secret Santa a look at my complete stash! I'm making it so easy to stalk me, lol.

Also, so excited to sign up now. Now we all have to count down to the assignment day. So much waiting, lol.
Hey can we post pictures in our Secret Santa list???  I should do that instead.  Either way listing what I have is going to be a task.


Absolutely!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol. ive already had one little surprise polish this week, im not sure if she cares if i tell who or not so i won't right now, but twice she's sent me a polish..we have the best mut girls(and guys).i hope sometime i can bless someone on here too.i like giving much more than getting and that was the part i was excited for, actually getting to shop for another grown woman. my daughter is the only female i buy for and she turned 7 a cpl days ago so i get a little limited on what i can get for her. plus i still have that swap box excitement too,hopefully it makes it full circle this time. lots to keep busy with.
I don't care lol.  I'm like your own personal secret Santa all year round!    Someday you'll read that I'm looking for something and I'll be surprised.  We are all awesome to each other that way.  I love all you horrible enablers so much!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tomorrow all the Halloween stuff at Ulta will be on sale, including nail polish.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 2, 2013)

OH EM GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  @zadidoll just posted this on her fb page.  Whoever gets me, please remember this because I have got to have these rightnowthisminute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





http://www.beautylish.com/b/anna-sui/anna-sui-minnie-mouse-holiday-2013-collection


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

@DonnaD I got an email about the Anna Sui x Minnie Mouse collection and I fell in love with it! I'm not even a big minnie mouse fan and I thought it was SO adorable.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD I got an email about the Anna Sui x Minnie Mouse collection and I fell in love with it! I'm not even a big minnie mouse fan and I thought it was SO adorable.
Must have them or I will literally die!!!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Must have them or I will literally die!!!  




Are you going to be able to wait for Christmas???  So far everything I had on my list I ordered already!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you going to be able to wait for Christmas???  So far everything I had on my list I ordered already!!!
I'm on a strict no buy under threat of 1.  having my cards taken away and 2.  being divorced lol.  We had a couple of big, unexpected bills pop up...cat needed $1000 worth of dental work and the pipe between the house and the septic tank had to be dug up and replaced....so I have to be good.  Which I really hate being good.  A lot.

Poor kitty escaped and ended up getting locked in a neighbour's shed for 5 whole days.  He tried to chew through chicken wire to get out and broke 5 of his teeth.  His mouth was a bloody mess.  He really loved his fentanyl patch* *though, he was total stoner kitty for a few days there.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

@DonnaD omg that sounds so awful 



 i'm glad your little guy is ok though, now BRB as i go hug my kitty very tight and be thankful that i live in an apartment.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 2, 2013)

> I'm on a strict no buy under threat of 1. Â having my cards taken away and 2. Â being divorced lol. Â We had a couple of big, unexpected bills pop up...cat needed $1000 worth of dental work and the pipe between the house and the septic tank had to be dug up and replaced....so I have to be good. Â Which I really hate being good. Â A lot. Poor kitty escaped and ended up getting locked in a neighbour's shed for 5 whole days. Â He tried to chew through chicken wire to get out and broke 5 of his teeth. Â His mouth was a bloody mess. Â He really loved his fentanyl patch*Â *though, he was total stoner kitty for a few days there.


 Oh my!! I am so sorry about your poor kitty!! At least he will be OK.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 2, 2013)

Omg you guys how funny is this?



Donna I hope your kitty is ok!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg you guys how funny is this?




Donna I hope your kitty is ok!
Ok I want that!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

@Lolo22 I would be totally amused if I used that IRL! hahaha


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 2, 2013)

> @Lolo22 Â I would be totally amused if I used that IRL! hahaha


 Haha I'm not sure if it would work all that well but it would be hilarious! You could even use it for eating soup hahaha! It's $3.30 on amazon


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg you guys how funny is this?




Donna I hope your kitty is ok!
i almost bought that about a month or two ago just cause its so fricken cute...then common sense came back to me that it was a waste of money...but its still cute!!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg you guys how funny is this?




Donna I hope your kitty is ok!
Yup.  He's back in action.  He had 5 teeth removed on one side but it doesn't stop him from eating.    He still manages to eat crunchy food.  He runs and hides whenever someone opens the door though...it's bad out there!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is some late night enabling for those of us purchasing for secret santas....or ourselves. I just saw on FB Orly has a new website ORLYbeauty.com and to celebrate, you get free shipping on all orders over $16 with the code FALLFREESHIP. And you also get a code for 20% off your next order.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I seriously do not know what polishes I should get my secret santa. There are so many great sales going on. Oh sigh...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I seriously do not know what polishes I should get my secret santa. There are so many great sales going on. Oh sigh...
I know right! I'm so tempted to start shopping! But I'm making myself wait until I know who it is since some women here tend towards some brands more than others.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yea and I want to get polishes that they really want. I know some ladies have very specific polishes that they have been wishing for.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I seriously do not know what polishes I should get my secret santa. There are so many great sales going on. Oh sigh...


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right! I'm so tempted to start shopping! But I'm making myself wait until I know who it is since some women here tend towards some brands more than others.
I'm dying to start shopping too but I'm holding off until I can find out if my person has a wishlist.  I have to wait a month!!!  How am I supposed to live through that?


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH EM GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  @zadidoll just posted this on her fb page.  Whoever gets me, please remember this because I have got to have these rightnowthisminute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





http://www.beautylish.com/b/anna-sui/anna-sui-minnie-mouse-holiday-2013-collection
I NEED THIS!!!!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not making a wish list because I want to be surprised, and I want things I wouldn't normally buy myself. Although I did put one color on my wish list. I don't have a sephora near me and since I've never been to one, I don't order from them either. So some shades exclusive to sephora, if my ss shops there, would be great!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 3, 2013)

> I'm not making a wish list because I want to be surprised, and I want things I wouldn't normally buy myself. Although I did put one color on my wish list. I don't have a sephora near me and since I've never been to one, I don't order from them either. So some shades exclusive to sephora, if my ss shops there, would be great!


 I've been struggling to put together a list because I'm not picky at all. I'm not brand conscious and I like all colors except yellow.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm like you guys. I want my SS to send me what she loves because I seriously don't have anything but julep. I want to be introduced to new brands, colors, &amp; finishes. I absolutely love the element of surprise.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

> I'm not making a wish list because I want to be surprised, and I want things I wouldn't normally buy myself. Although I did put one color on my wish list. I don't have a sephora near me and since I've never been to one, I don't order from them either. So some shades exclusive to sephora, if my ss shops there, would be great!


 That's my approach. I can wear most colors so I want brands I haven't really tried (which is like everything but zoya and julep.)


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not making a wish list because I want to be surprised, and I want things I wouldn't normally buy myself. Although I did put one color on my wish list. I don't have a sephora near me and since I've never been to one, I don't order from them either. So some shades exclusive to sephora, if my ss shops there, would be great!


Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been struggling to put together a list because I'm not picky at all. I'm not brand conscious and I like all colors except yellow.
I adore surprises but I have so many polishes, I figured I had better make a list or end up with dupes.  I'm not brand conscious either.  I'd probably like 20 bottles of LA Colors from Dollar Tree more than one bottle of Chanel.

But oh how I want those Minnie polishes!!!  So very badly!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I adore surprises but I have so many polishes, I figured I had better make a list or end up with dupes.  I'm not brand conscious either.  I'd probably like 20 bottles of LA Colors from Dollar Tree more than one bottle of Chanel.

But oh how I want those Minnie polishes!!!  So very badly!
I saw swatches of the Minnie polishes and that red glitter is too cute for words.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I adore surprises but I have so many polishes, I figured I had better make a list or end up with dupes.  I'm not brand conscious either.  I'd probably like 20 bottles of LA Colors from Dollar Tree more than one bottle of Chanel.

But oh how I want those Minnie polishes!!!  So very badly!
I don't want dupes either.  I added a list of polishes I own, which I need to update.  How are you doing!  Those Minnie polishes are cute, and I am not a Disney fan.  In fact, I boycotted them for awhile.  I'm sure my one person boycott did not hurt the Disney empire in the least, but it made me feel better.  Lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I adore surprises but I have so many polishes, I figured I had better make a list or end up with dupes.  I'm not brand conscious either.  I'd probably like 20 bottles of LA Colors from Dollar Tree more than one bottle of Chanel.

But oh how I want those Minnie polishes!!!  So very badly!
Do you know who's gonna be selling them? I've been trying to do a little digging and all I really found was places that have general Anna Sui cosmetics, like Urban Outfitters.

eta: i lied! i just found them at beautylish.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 3, 2013)

So I am getting really excited about all of this!!! Cannot wait to find out who I get. Decided to hold off on the polish shopping until I find out who I have and what they like, but just started buying nail art stuff to put in their package and I am having a blast. Especially since I have never tried nail art and really want to.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't decide on if I should do both SS this year! Ahhh, decisions.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 3, 2013)

> I can't decide on if I should do both SS this year! Ahhh, decisions.


 I'm doing both this year!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want dupes either.  I added a list of polishes I own, which I need to update.  How are you doing!  Those Minnie polishes are cute, and I am not a Disney fan.  In fact, I boycotted them for awhile.  I'm sure my one person boycott did not hurt the Disney empire in the least, but it made me feel better.  Lol
I frequently boycott stuff that nobody gives a crap about.  All corporations have become evil empires these days...if I boycotted them all, I'd have to grow my own food and slaughter my own meat.  I find its easier to not give a crap what companies do because I'm way too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right! I'm so tempted to start shopping! But I'm making myself wait until I know who it is since some women here tend towards some brands more than others.
This.  I've been taking advantage of sales but am very honest that it's me I'm shopping for. I did take advantage of a few sales where there are sets and I am less in love with some colors from the sets than others so I am setting those aside for now as possibles for my giftee, but ready and prepared to either use them myself or gift them to some friends if my giftee is picky about brands, colors, finishes, etc.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope my giftee enjoys what I've picked up as possible options so far. If not, I can always gift or use myself. (I admit to being a little scared that I will get a super picky person who already owns 90% of what they like!)


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope my giftee enjoys what I've picked up as possible options so far. If not, I can always gift or use myself. (I admit to being a little scared that I will get a super picky person who already owns 90% of what they like!)
For me, my list is for suggestions.  I think I might put a link to my stash blog page in my signature though.

I am the easiest person in the world to buy for.  I love surprises and I love presents.  My husband says he's never seen me get a gift I didn't like and use...even some things people generally dislike.  I'm just thrilled somebody bought me something lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm dying to find out who I'm getting! There's tons of neat new nail stuff in the Birchbox shop that I doubt *most* would have, so I'm probably going to order something for my giftee when I buy my mom's gift sub for christmas too.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me, my list is for suggestions.  I think I might put a link to my stash blog page in my signature though.

I am the easiest person in the world to buy for.  I love surprises and I love presents.  My husband says he's never seen me get a gift I didn't like and use...even some things people generally dislike.  I'm just thrilled somebody bought me something lol.
I feel exactly the same way... my list is just for suggestions and I'm super easy to buy for.  Plus, I never get fun stuff like makeup and nail polish for presents so regardless of what's in my gift, I will love it just for the surprise and knowing someone spent time on it for me.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, me three!! I put a few things on my list, but I'll be thrilled with whatever my Santa picks out for me. I only really dislike sheer polishes, but anything else is fine. I can't wait to start shopping for my person!! I see so many deals and pretty polishes I can't stand it!!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 4, 2013)

I had to run into Walgreen on my lunch (half) hour to pick something up but I happened to go by some really cool gift sets they were selling like mini Wet n' Wild Fergie polishes, LA Looks nail art sets with polish and dotting tool as well as many others.  These were both 5 bucks.  CVS has minis of Wet n' Wild Megalast colors top 5 colors plus 3 exclusive holiday glitters also 4.99.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 4, 2013)

This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested!

http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543

I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kit code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested!

http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543

I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kit code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!

Yeah.  I did do that.  I couldn't help myself.  






I am so screwed if I get somebody who is wanting specific things.   Good thing I have lots of females in my life.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah.  I did do that.  I couldn't help myself.  





I am so screwed if I get somebody who is wanting specific things.   Good thing I have lots of females in my life.
OMG who wouldn't LOVE that set????


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested!

http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543

I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kit code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!

I bought this a while ago and it's adorable!

I need to update my spreadsheet of what I have and the associated wishlist and add a general guideline blurb on mine. I figure that's easier for the poor person who might be lucky enough to get me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 4, 2013)

> This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested! http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543 I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kitÂ code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!





> This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested! http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543 I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kitÂ code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!





> OMG who wouldn't LOVE that set????


 I agree. That set has something for every taste and is adorable. So tempting!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

> I agree. That set has something for every taste and is adorable. So tempting!


 And it is on sale!!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 4, 2013)

> This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested! http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543 I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kitÂ code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!


 OMG...love that!! Hint hint....lol


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 4, 2013)

> This is a cute gift idea that is on sale for anyone interested! http://www.sephora.com/ariel-whatcha-nail-callit-6-piece-nail-set-P380043?skuId=1501543 I was seriously tempted to do it with the BLITZ sample kitÂ code but I'm forcing myself to not shop until I know who I'm getting!!


 I seriously love anything disney related. And I'm loving the new Sephora X line of polishes. I don't own any yet, but I've been playing with the testers at Sephora &amp; they are nice. This would be a fun gift!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

> I seriously love anything disney related. And I'm loving the new Sephora X line of polishes. I don't own any yet, but I've been playing with the testers at Sephora &amp; they are nice. This would be a fun gift!


 I have one if the sephora x that I got with points and I can't find it. I know it is in my stash somewhere but I can't lay my hands on it. I'm sure it will turn up when I do my gift bags for Christmas.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 4, 2013)

> I seriously love anything disney related. And I'm loving the new Sephora X line of polishes. I don't own any yet, but I've been playing with the testers at Sephora &amp; they are nice. This would be a fun gift!


 Yet another one I would love to find my Secret Santa picked out for me. Their glitters look AMAZING!! Hint... Yes, I am as subtle as a ninja elephant!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yet another one I would love to find my Secret Santa picked out for me. Their glitters look AMAZING!! Hint...

Yes, I am as subtle as a ninja elephant!!
I'm gonna keep that in mind ;]


----------



## unicorn (Nov 4, 2013)

whoops, wrong thread. doh.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm putting together an amazon order for nail supplies and I find myself doubling the quantity, one for me, one for my SS.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm putting together an amazon order for nail supplies and I find myself doubling the quantity, one for me, one for my SS.
Who do you usually order from?   I been playing with an order but I was really afraid of shipping times.


----------



## angismith (Nov 5, 2013)

Just a note to say hello and let you all know that I miss you! I'm glad to see how many are participating in the very first Secret Santa for Nails. I've been doing some early shopping ... Beauty.com is offerering 20% off for a few days this week, beyondthepolish is still offering their FREESHIP code until 11/9, beautybrands.com still has a few select Deborah Lippmanns on sale for basically half off. Lots of great deals to be had right now. I hope they are still offering them after assignments are made. As for me, my health is getting better, I'm too high-risk for surgery, I have a nasty ENT infection this week. But Zadidoll and the Director can update you on why I have not been posting. Keep on polishing! 

Hugs,

Angi


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

@angismith I hope you feel better soon!  We miss you!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @angismith I hope you feel better soon!  We miss you!  
My sentiments exactly!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Booo the Ariel Sephora X set isn't on sale anymore (i didn't know sephora did limited time promos like that?) but it will still be a good gift set!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anybody seen these?

http://www.beautylish.com/s/strangebeautiful-dose-bright-future

I am so intrigued by the bottle.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Booo the Ariel Sephora X set isn't on sale anymore (i didn't know sephora did limited time promos like that?) but it will still be a good gift set!

Got mine yesterday.  It is so cute.  I don't want to open it because I may give it away to my SS.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

> Has anybody seen these? http://www.beautylish.com/s/strangebeautiful-dose-bright-future I am so intrigued by the bottle.


 Aaaahhhhh! They have a Go Ask Alice set! I might have to buy this.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anybody seen these?

http://www.beautylish.com/s/strangebeautiful-dose-bright-future

I am so intrigued by the bottle.

those are cute!  I wish they had some shimmery shades too..


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone ever try NYX nail polish?  Saw this set and thought this $20 might be fun for SS:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever try NYX nail polish?  Saw this set and thought this $20 might be fun for SS:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ




I have never tried them, but they look awesome to play around with, and it is a good variety of colors.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever try NYX nail polish?  Saw this set and thought this $20 might be fun for SS:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ




I have heard good things about the brand.  I am looking for a particular color that I was hoping was in this set but doesn't look like it is.  Although the more I look there are some interesting shades in there!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 8, 2013)

> Anyone ever try NYX nail polish? Â Saw this set and thought this $20Â might be funÂ for SS: Â http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ


 I just purchased one of their sets from Ulta...should be here tomorrow. I will let you guys know what I think when it gets here.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have heard good things about the brand.  I am looking for a particular color that I was hoping was in this set but doesn't look like it is.  Although the more I look there are some interesting shades in there!
What color is it?  Nordstrom had a second set called falling in love or something like that.  Maybe it's in there?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just purchased one of their sets from Ulta...should be here tomorrow. I will let you guys know what I think when it gets here.
Can't wait to hear what you think!  Also want to get assigned my person so I can shop for what they want.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What color is it?  Nordstrom had a second set called falling in love or something like that.  Maybe it's in there?
Lapis. 

Cherry Couture had a sales which made is really cheap but shipping was almost 7 bucks or something like 3 x's as much as the polish would have been


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lapis. 

Cherry Couture had a sales which made is really cheap but shipping was almost 7 bucks or something like 3 x's as much as the polish would have been
Hmmm, Nordstrom actually has 4 sets of them but I don't see Lapis in any of them: http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=nyx+nail&amp;origin=keywordsearch&amp;contextualcategoryid=60135507


----------



## tulosai (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever try NYX nail polish?  Saw this set and thought this $20 might be fun for SS:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ




Oooh love it.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Anyone ever try NYX nail polish? Â Saw this set and thought this $20Â might be funÂ for SS: Â http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ


 This set looks amazing!!!


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lapis. 

Cherry Couture had a sales which made is really cheap but shipping was almost 7 bucks or something like 3 x's as much as the polish would have been
I did a quick search and I think Lapis is in the NYX girls collection. It is available on amazon for $3.45 with free shipping.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a quick search and I think Lapis is in the NYX girls collection. It is available on amazon for $3.45 with free shipping.
Sweet thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever try NYX nail polish?  Saw this set and thought this $20 might be fun for SS:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nyx-fall-in-love-nail-art-collection/3578731?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-hFFStfqhrxnOartp5ac2KQ




I want this!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 9, 2013)

> I just purchased one of their sets from Ulta...should be here tomorrow. I will let you guys know what I think when it gets here.


 So I got the Love is in the Air set from Nyx. I love it, the bottles are so cute! A few colors I have pretty close dupes for, but they will go in the basket for the circular swap or as an add on for my Secret Santa for nails.







I opened a few of the bottles and the colors seem really nice and smooth. I think it's worth the money, and if you used a coupon, it would make a nice gift for your Secret Santa. You could even break it up and get a few stocking stuffers out of it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 9, 2013)

> So I got the Love is in the Air set from Nyx. I love it, the bottles are so cute! A few colors I have pretty close dupes for, but they will go in the basket for the circular swap or as an add on for my Secret Santa for nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really great to know! I need to hit my Ulta with a coupon for one!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 9, 2013)

Went to Sally Beauty again today and finally they had the $2.00 polish (Frostbite, Fairy Dust and For Audrey) and it's the itty bitty minis.  BOOOO.  However since it's buy 2 get 1, they are included it makes it a bit cheaper.  I still plan on buying a full sized and using the B2G1 sale.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 9, 2013)

Are those minis?

I got my Lapis on ebay in a set of 12 or something for like $15.  I am extremely partial to Bermuda Triangle, Pistachio, Lapis and Chick Lit.  I really do like NYX polish.  It's got a pretty decent formula for cheap polish.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





 
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are those minis?

I got my Lapis on ebay in a set of 12 or something for like $15.  I am extremely partial to Bermuda Triangle, Pistachio, Lapis and Chick Lit.  I really do like NYX polish.  It's got a pretty decent formula for cheap polish.
I wondered that too.  I looked for a size online but didn't see one listed.  From this pic they don't look say as small as China Glaze or Essie minis so I am not sure.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 9, 2013)

I enlarged the pic on that site and it says 4 ml so definitely minis.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I enlarged the pic on that site and it says 4 ml so definitely minis.
Man why didn't I think of that?!?!?!  Thanks!!!  That picture looks so deceiving.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 9, 2013)

They are minis. They are SO cute. I haven't tried them out yet, but they look nice. I love the colors and am excited to try them all.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok!!! I am definitely wishing for the Zoya velvet set. I am debating buying it myself or hoping that i get it from my SS. Scratch that I will buy it and wish for something else.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok!!! I am definitely wishing for the Zoya velvet set. I am debating buying it myself or hoping that i get it from my SS. Scratch that I will buy it and wish for something else.
Just out of curiosity's sake, I tried it using my BOGO coupon that they gave me back and I've refused to use, and it didn't work with it.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I think because it is at the promotional price it may not let you. If you send them a message they will answer it or call them on Monday.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think because it is at the promotional price it may not let you. If you send them a message they will answer it or call them on Monday.
I'm really not terribly interested in it since I have a matte top coat by BL that I love, but they look like great winter colors. BUT, if my SS has it on her wishlist, I would look in to seeing if I can use it with the mattes.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 10, 2013)

Apparently there are some Target stores that have OPI polishes for $4.00 in the front of the store where they have things for $1.00 and up. I am heading over there this afternoon but it sounds like some Katy Perry collection and maybe Pirates of the Caribbean are there. There's apparently a Target tag with only numbers on the bottom but under that is the regular OPI tag. There was a blue that everyone over at Nouveau Cheap was talking about possibly being What's with the Cattitude also but nobody confirmed. It's a similar looking blue. I spotted a green in the pic that was posted and if it's possible there are ones from the Shrek collection too but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 10, 2013)

> Apparently there are some Target stores that have OPI polishes for $4.00 in the front of the store where they have things for $1.00 and up. I am heading over there this afternoon but it sounds like some Katy Perry collection and maybe Pirates of the Caribbean are there. There's apparently a Target tag with only numbers on the bottom but under that is the regular OPI tag. There was a blue that everyone over at Nouveau Cheap was talking about possibly being What's with the Cattitude also but nobody confirmed. It's a similar looking blue. I spotted a green in the pic that was posted and if it's possible there are ones from the Shrek collection too but I am not 100% sure.


 Ooohhh, I am getting ready to run out &amp; get a newspaper and Target is just up the street. I will swing by &amp; check if mine has any. I saw on the regular Secret Santa that they were discussing adding in some gently used/swatched items in as "extras" and if people would be opposed to it or welcome an extra like that. I wouldn't mind giving a gently used and unloved polish a new home.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wondered that too.  I looked for a size online but didn't see one listed.  From this pic they don't look say as small as China Glaze or Essie minis so I am not sure. 
My mom bought a set of these for my daughter for christmas--they are minis--and SOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 10, 2013)

If you are going to Target make sure to look at the elf Christmas sets. I did the, "honey this would be cute for a Christmas present."


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

> If you are going to Target make sure to look at the elf Christmas sets. I did the, "honey this would be cute for a Christmas present."


 I received an email today from elf that all the holiday sets are 50% off at their website.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

I went to my target and there was no nail polish on sale.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 10, 2013)

> I went to my target and there was no nail polish on sale.


 At mine they always have baskets on the back aisle with the clearance.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

> At mine they always have baskets on the back aisle with the clearance.


 I checked the clearance and ask they had was some base coats. Oh well, I check all the time.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw on the regular Secret Santa that they were discussing adding in some gently used/swatched items in as "extras" and if people would be opposed to it or welcome an extra like that. I wouldn't mind giving a gently used and unloved polish a new home.
Yeah I definitely would love some gently used items as extras if my SS thought I'd like them (in fact, I can't imagine anyone being opposed to this).


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw on the regular Secret Santa that they were discussing adding in some gently used/swatched items in as "extras" and if people would be opposed to it or welcome an extra like that. I wouldn't mind giving a gently used and unloved polish a new home.

This doesn't bother me at all either.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am totally fine with swatched or used extras, I would just prefer not to get a polish that had been thinned. I'm getting really giddy for this! I have purchased a few little things and I can't wait to do some shopping off of my giftee's list


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

I've gotten together a little cloth draw string bag of "extras" - aka samples i have accumulated but haven't used. Just to throw in. All the talk of chocolate in the BB thread has me wanting to put in some chocolate too. And I'll probably throw in a couple of "crafty" things I make. I haven't even thought about what kind of nail polish to buy yet LOL.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't wait to shop shop shop!! The suspense is killing me!! Did someone say chocolate? I like chocolate.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have about 30 unopened bottles of nail polish. So my SS will be getting some extra colors. I have been saving by sub boxes to reuse to send.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

another good gift idea!!

5 china glaze polishes + a top coat for for 22 dollars

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-china-glaze-3d-glitter-collection

eta: looking up swatches of these polishes, they're really gorgeous!!


----------



## Lily V (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  another good gift idea!!

5 china glaze polishes + a top coat for for 22 dollars

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-china-glaze-3d-glitter-collection

eta: looking up swatches of these polishes, they're really gorgeous!!

that is awesome!!! I have to get that!  Now whether or not I can part w/ it for my SS giftee is another matter


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I am going to join in the fun--I am just a little scared because I live in a small town and everyone seems to have quite specific lists.  It just makes me a little nervous to make sure to order stuff online and get it sent out right away.  I promise that I am a good gift giver!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I think I am going to join in the fun--I am just a little scared because I live in a small town and everyone seems to have quite specific lists.Â  It just makes me a little nervous to make sure to order stuff online and get it sent out right away.Â  I promise that I am a good gift giver! :flowers:


 I absolutely don't think this should be an activity that makes any of us nervous. We all have enough stress in our lives. This should be enjoyable. I know for me, I have a list just to help my SS get to know me. If I got nothing on that list, it'd be absolutely fine. This is a lot more about the thought than the actual gift. Plus I love gift-giving. Try to enjoy!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I absolutely don't think this should be an activity that makes any of us nervous. We all have enough stress in our lives. This should be enjoyable. I know for me, I have a list just to help my SS get to know me. If I got nothing on that list, it'd be absolutely fine. This is a lot more about the thought than the actual gift. Plus I love gift-giving. Try to enjoy!
Great!  I am exactly the same way.  It seems like this list is a little less stressed than the regular secret santa.  I am really not too nervous of a person--I promise.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yea you just have to have fun with it and remember to be thoughtful and respectful of the next person. For some, this will be there highlight of the season due to various reasons.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to join in the fun--I am just a little scared because I live in a small town and everyone seems to have quite specific lists.  It just makes me a little nervous to make sure to order stuff online and get it sent out right away.  I promise that I am a good gift giver!




definitely don't stress! it seems like everyone here will be great and will just be happy to give a surprise and get a surprise. i know i made my wishlist part specific and part vague because I want it to fit anyone anywhere.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am guilty of not doing an official list. I think I mention on the nail wish forum polishes that I would like to have. For me, I love presentation. I love seeing pretty wrap packages under the Christmas tree.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to join in the fun--I am just a little scared because I live in a small town and everyone seems to have quite specific lists.  It just makes me a little nervous to make sure to order stuff online and get it sent out right away.  I promise that I am a good gift giver!





No stressing, @puppymomofthree !!!  This is a happy place!  And even though I did put SOME specific shades on my list, I'd be thrilled even if I didn't get any!  I just love getting stuff in the mail!  And sending stuff in the mail... and opening packages... and wrapping packages...

Seriously, it's all good.  The wishlists are guidelines, not absolute requirements.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No stressing, @puppymomofthree !!!  This is a happy place!  And even though I did put SOME specific shades on my list, I'd be thrilled even if I didn't get any!  I just love getting stuff in the mail!  And sending stuff in the mail... and opening packages... and wrapping packages...

Seriously, it's all good.  The wishlists are guidelines, not absolute requirements.
Great!  I love writing with you guys.  Thanks for the reassurance everyone.  I think this is going to be a lot of fun---and I do love to shop!


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey you guys ! Is it to late to join in on this?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey you guys ! Is it to late to join in on this?
No you have until the 15th!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No stressing, @puppymomofthree !!!  This is a happy place!  And even though I did put SOME specific shades on my list, I'd be thrilled even if I didn't get any!  I just love getting stuff in the mail!  And sending stuff in the mail... and opening packages... and wrapping packages...

Seriously, it's all good.  The wishlists are guidelines, not absolute requirements.
Didn't realize there were so many people who loved getting/sending mail and opening/wrapping packages as much as I do!  You ladies are the best!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 13, 2013)

Enabler alert. I signed up for Luvocracy and got a $10 credit. Warning... It took a few hours to get the code in my e-mail. I signed up last night and got my code this morning. They had Zoya for $8 + $5.14 Shipping - $10 sign up credit = $3.48 Bottle. My Zoya price point is normally $4'ish. Might make a nice SS option. I've never ordered from them before, so we will see how quick shipping goes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tomorrow is the last day!!! Will we get our SS on the 16th?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Enabler alert. I signed up for Luvocracy and got a $10 credit. Warning... It took a few hours to get the code in my e-mail. I signed up last night and got my code this morning. They had Zoya for $8 + $5.14 Shipping - $10 sign up credit = $3.48 Bottle. My Zoya price point is normally $4'ish. Might make a nice SS option. I've never ordered from them before, so we will see how quick shipping goes. Fingers crossed!




Enabler!  I didn't know about Luvocracy and just joined.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!  Just a clarification on signups:

*Secret Santa Signups are THROUGH the 15th.  *

As in, you still have all day tomorrow to sign up.  And Santas will be announced the next day (the 16th).  

Sorry for any disappointment!  The anticipation is worth it, my lovelies!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so excited!!! Can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2013)

Squeeee!!!  Almost time to find out who we get!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

Julep, Sephora Formula X, Anything Really . . . I haven't tried much so show me some fun stuff.

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Julep (I have 10 Juleps, the Sephora Formula X System &amp; 2 Formula X Polishes: Fiery &amp; Volatile)

What brand do you not want

Color Club Creams &amp; I don't get along very well.  It chips in less than 3 hours on my hands for some reason (their foils &amp; shimmers seem to stay though)

What brand would you like to try

Chanel, Marc Jacobs, Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, Indies, I'll try ANYTHING.  It's fun.

What colors are your go to colours

I love glitters &amp; I'm getting into the specialty topcoats.  My favorite is robin egg blue or tiffany blue, but I need help coming out of my comfort zone.

What colors do you avoid:

Neons, yellows, &amp; nudes (they wash me out)

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

I've been dying to try Holos!  Actually any kind of fun finish would be fun too.  I only have creams &amp; a few glitters.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

any holo (I don't even know where to look . . . which ones are just awesome, etc.)

How would you describe your style

Classic, but adventurous too.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

I love mini's.  I never make it through a whole bottle of polish.  But I'm good with either one.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
LOVE THEM

What kind of extras would make your day?
Chocolate, Hot Cocoa, a handwritten note to let me get to know you better, anything fun (I don't drink tea or coffee though)


What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickes?)
Blues

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Sephora &amp; I'd get the new Naked 3 palette.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

 Butter London, Zoya, I'm actually not really picky

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Julep

What brand do you not want

The brand that shall not be named.

What brand would you like to try

Indie Brands, maybe some more Zoyas, I only have 3.

What colors are your go to colours

I LOVE GLITTER!

What colors do you avoid:

Neons, orange and yellow

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

I would love some indie glitters!

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

I have very few tools, so any would be awesome.  Stamping looks interesting to me and I have no stamping supplies at all!

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Dollish Polish - A Unicorn Farted in my Polish

How would you describe your style

I love fun nails!

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

I like both minis and full size.  

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
That works for me.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Anything that would bring a smile to my face!


What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
I would say a neutral rosy color.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
A few more Butter London's there are so many I want!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler



What are your fav brands?

*I love all brands.  *

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

*Julep*

What brand do you not want

*The brand that shall not be named.* @luckyme502  *(I love it) *

What brand would you like to try

*Indie Brands*

What colors are your go to colours

*Blue, grey, black*

What colors do you avoid:

*yellow*

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

*I love holos.*

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

*I'm not a nail art person.  But I need a good nail file. *

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

*Ana Sui Colo N405, or Zoya Savita*

How would you describe your style

*Stand out.  I pick the colors that people don't expect. *

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

*I like both minis and full size.  *

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
*I love samples. *

What kind of extras would make your day?
*Anything really.  *

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
*Black or Blue *

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
*Some kind of mini set. That way I get a lot of colors. *


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

Essie, Opi, Indies!

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Probably Essie? Julep and Opi a close second

What brand do you not want

Zoya, still mad at them. Also not a fan of drugstore brands, no matter what I do they won't stay on my nails more than 12 hours.

What brand would you like to try

Any Indies, Butter London, Deborah Lippman

What colors are your go to colours

Hard to say.  I change colors a lot and it depends on the season and my mood.  I really wear a lot of most anything.

What colors do you avoid:

In general, neons and yellows and beige colors get the least love from me, but none of those are absolute nos. 

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

I mean, really, I just love indies. I'd love to try color changing polishes.

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

Yes, ANY nail art stuff would be 100% treasured, I honestly wouldn't mind a box with no polish at all and just nail art stuff. The one thing I do have enough of, though, is dotting tools.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Opi- Can't find my Czechbook.

How would you describe your style

REALLY eclectic. 

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

Minis &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 but obviously either is fine.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
That works for me.

What kind of extras would make your day?
A card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A little extra for my cats (the are always so disappointed packages are not for them, it is so funny and heartbreaking)


What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Again, impossible.  Maybe black.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Color changing polish!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

Indies (Darling Diva, Polish Addict Nail Color), Zoya, those seem to last the longest for me

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Drugstore brands

What brand do you not want

Bondi, Julep

What brand would you like to try

Butter London

What colors are your go to colours

Blues, greens, teals, any glitter or special finish, holos, metallics, I like funky and bright

What colors do you avoid:

Sheers, light pinks

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

Sephora Formula X, their polishes look amazing, or a.dorn (an indie) I got an a.dorn (All Hands on Deck) in a grab bag and it wears like iron

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

Spongy type toe separators (or gel kind) I have some stiff foam ones that hurt like hell

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Revlon Nail Art Moon Candy

How would you describe your style

Funky, bright, I will wear almost any color, I'm not picky, I like glittery finishes, shimmery topcoats, deep blues, teals

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

An assortment would be fine with me

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Fine with me

What kind of extras would make your day?
Chocolate


What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Blue

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Nail polish!!

I have a TON of purse/sample size hand creams, so I don't need any of those, same for cuticle oil, sticks, etc.  They would probably work if I would remember to use them, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

LOVE this idea. Thanks to whoever put it together!

What are your fav brands?

I'm retiring from Zoya, so my new obsession is Butter London but I don't have a lot. I also love Essie but only have a few. I really want to try some Indies.

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Zoya and Julep, definitely.

What brand do you not want

Zoya, still mad at them like others here. Julep because I have so many.

What brand would you like to try

Any Indies, Butter London, Deborah Lippman

What colors are your go to colours

Neutrals are my favorites for regular days, but I love pastels and glitters.

What colors do you avoid:

NEONS ughhh. Just not for my pale skin.

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

Indies, glitters, mattes, textures

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

Any nail art item or tool that isn't a basic (for example, i have clippers, files, etc.). I have nothing for nail art and I'm wanting to branch out lately.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Deborah Lippmann - any of the "Mermaids" polishes

How would you describe your style

Half of me is experimental, and half of me is businessy.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

Minis but I really don't have a preference

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
That works for me.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Anything sweet, home made, written, wrapped, whatever. I'm easy to please!!

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Hmmmm. Everything in my collection that is neutral is lower than my brights/bolds etc.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Hmmmmm. Hard question. If it was Sephora I'd buy a Ciate set ;] or the new sephora X line


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

Zoya, Rainbow Honey, Butter London, indies

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Mainstream polishes: Julep then Zoya

Indie Polishes: Rainbow Honey (I'm in love with their colors) then Polished by KPT and Stardust.

What brand do you not want

Julep - I own a lot waaaaaay too many of them and I don't like how they've changed their formula to be scented.

What brand would you like to try

Indies

What colors are your go to colours

Definitely purples, greens and nice vibrant reds.

What colors do you avoid:

Nudes, pinks and yellows. (These are very situational colors for me and I rarely wear them)

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

I love holos and thermals. Okay, I love most anything, but I hate fuzzy coats, feather coats.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Hmm. There's quite a few Chanels that I want, but are spendy.

How would you describe your style

Fun.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

Either or - I like both.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Yes please.

What kind of extras would make your day?
I like coffee, cocoa, chocolate, but anything is a fun surprise.

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickes?)
Purples

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? I'd probably buy a couple of high end polishes that I wouldn't normally buy for myself.

*********

Having answered all of these questions, I still expect to be surprised by whatever my Santa decides to pick out, after all, that's the fun in this - to surprise people!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE this idea. Thanks to whoever put it together!
Me too but I put mine in my Secret Santa list in my signature


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Christa, I don't see it in your signature.
Hmmm... I wanted it there so my Santa didn't have to go through the thread... I will work on that.  Thanks for looking!

but I put it here too


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I stole it from the Makeup Secret Santa and made a few changes so it suite the polish SS.  I thought it would be a fun way to get some info out there for people who are having a hard time coming up with lists.  This way we get to know a little bit more about the people we are buying for.  This way we are able to make informed decisions and still keep it a bit of a surprise.
I agree totally. I'd love my SS to know what my "style" is without feeling constrained to buying a certain brand. Because really I just want to have fun!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2013)

*What are your fav brands?*
_KB Shimmer, Hit Polish, Glitter Daze, Lacquer Lust, Dance Legend, Girly Bits, and the list goes on for indies.
OPI, China Glaze, Nicole by OPI, Sally Hansen and Sinful Colors for mainstream_
 
*What brand do you have the most of in your collection:*
_Sinful Colors (70), Sally Hansen in the Insta-Dri collection alone I have 37! _
* 
What brand do you not want*
_This question is invalid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
 
*What brand would you like to try*
_Brands I don't have.. Square Hue, Colors by LLarowe, A England, Wicked Polish, Picture Polish etc_
 
*What colors are your go to colours*
_Pinks, Purples and Greys
 _
*What colors do you avoid:*
_None _
 
*Any speciality polishes that you would like?*
_I love indie polishes of all kinds (I have a soft spot for crellies) and textures.  _

*Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?*
_You can never have too many stamping plates!!  (Hello Kitty)_
* 
What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?*
_OPI - Spotted
 _
*How would you describe your style*
_Nerdy_
 
*Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles*

_I prefer full sized but I have tons of minis too_

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

_Yes please!_

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

_I am not picky so anything makes me happy._

*What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)*

_white_

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*

_Target to get clearance polishes! I just saw Nicole by OPI gumdrops in I Lilac Gumdrops for $4.50 but I didn't have any cash._


----------



## sldb (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

OPI

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Julep

What brand do you not want

I'm really open to anything!

What brand would you like to try

indie brands and Sephora Formula X

What colors are your go to colours

Blues, pinks, and purples. . .and glitter. I love anything glittery!

What colors do you avoid:

Yellows, oranges and anything too warm-toned

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

I love textured polishes a la Opi's Liquid Sands. Thermals could be cool. I don't want any fuzzy/feather coat polishes.

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

I don't have any stamping tools. I would like to try stamping but I don't really know where to start.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Zoya Hazel

How would you describe your style

Low maintenance. Classic.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

I love minis!!!

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Would love them as extras

What kind of extras would make your day?
A little extra for my kids (son is 4 and girl is 2). Chocolate, tea, little candles. No coffee!


What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Neutrals

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Probably the Sephora Formula X


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

OPI, Essie, China Glaze, Lakur

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

China Glaze

What brand do you not want

I'm good with any brand except Bondi

What brand would you like to try

KB Shimmer, PiCture Polish

What colors are your go to colours

All of them except for maybe yellow, silver and gold.

What colors do you avoid:

No problem with colours but I really don't like glitters much.

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

Manglaze, Illamasqua

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

No.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

OPI Swimsuit Nailed It

How would you describe your style

Conservative funky

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

Full size

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
I'm fine with them.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Go crazy!

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particular do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)

White, specifically OPI Alpine Snow.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
A good, high end hand and cuticle cream


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE this idea. Thanks to whoever put it together!

I stole it from the Makeup Secret Santa and made a few changes so it suite the polish SS.  I thought it would be a fun way to get some info out there for people who are having a hard time coming up with lists.  This way we get to know a little bit more about the people we are buying for.  This way we are able to make informed decisions and still keep it a bit of a surprise.


Awesome idea -- thanks!

Answered in my Secret Santa wish list in signature!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I stole it from the Makeup Secret Santa and made a few changes so it suite the polish SS.  I thought it would be a fun way to get some info out there for people who are having a hard time coming up with lists.  This way we get to know a little bit more about the people we are buying for.  This way we are able to make informed decisions and still keep it a bit of a surprise.

This is a great idea, thank you for posting this! I love having a wishlist to use as a base for getting ideas on what someone might or might not like - for me it helps with personalization so that I can give my santee something that they want, but at the same time it helps with picking things that, based on the information I have, my santee will like. My general rule of thumb is to pick at least one thing off a wishlist, and for the rest, things I think they might like based off of their general likes/dislikes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

Essie, Zoya, Julep

What brand do you have the most of in your collection?

Zoya

What brand do you not want

Color club (the metallic ones are fine, but the creams do not seem to work for me)

What brand would you like to try

Opi '(never tried), Deborah Lippman, anything else--I like trying new things

What colors are your go to colors

Darker shades (jewel tones, grays, plums, rich metallic polishes)

What colors do you avoid:

White, yellow, neon, glitter

Any specialty polishes that you would like?

Surprise me!

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

I am not much for nail art, but any sort of super fast drying top coat would be great.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Essie's Power Clutch

How would you describe your style

Chic

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

No real preference--whatever you can get a good price on or have in your collection to give away

(I erased on one accident--I think it was about prepared samples or opened polishes).

I am fine with them

What kind of extras would make your day?
Anything from where you are or something for dogs (one of mine just says wrap everything in bubble wrap-he has an addiction to popping all the little bubbles).

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particular do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)

Gray polish or a quick dry topcoat

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Products from the UK--I used to live there and I love their beauty products


----------



## Alexia561 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just an FYI - Gilt.com has some great Deborah Lippmann sets on sale! Just placed an order for 3 polishes, only $15! With shipping, it still came to less than $8 per polish. Love Deborah Lippmann!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

OMG! hopefully they'll still be on gilt tomorrow when we find out our giftees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2013)

Just an FYI my lovelies!  I will probably be passing out tonight before midnight (sorry! I blame my kids!), so PM's with your SS info will be going out all day tomorrow!  Thankfully, I don't have nearly as many to send as Zadidoll so it shouldn't take too long.  I will post a message on this and the signup boards when I start sending PM's.

As far as I know, I checked with everyone on Allergies and Shipping US or International.  If you feel you've left anything out of your PM's (i.e. a pet allergy and/or the information that you have SO MANY PETS that it will be impossible for you to keep all the hair out of your packages), please send me a message tonight.

Thanks for being so awesome!  Happy Shopping!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

You're amazing @magicalmom! I don't think tags work on mobile lol.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your favorite brands? OPI &amp; Butter London. What brand do you have the most of in your collection? It is embarrassing how many OPI nail polishes I have. What brand do you not want? OPI, Julep, Ruffian &amp; Zoya because I have so many of them. What brand would you like to try? Deborah Lippmann... the glitters look amazing!!! What colors are your go to colors? I love anything that has glitter!!! Favorite nail colors are silver, red, and turquoise. What colors do you avoid: Yellows &amp; pastels. Not a fan of sheers, crackle, or magnetic polishes. Any speciality polishes that you would like? I would love to branch out and try some new things!!! I do not own any Deborah Lippmann, Essie, NYC, Cult Nails, Formula X, indies, and so on. Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection? I would love to try some nail art. The only thing I have is dotting tools and tape. What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far? I have always wanted Deborah Lippmann's Today was a Fairytale!!! How would you describe your style? Fun, Girly, and Sparkly!!! Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles? It doesn't matter to me. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? Send them my way. What kind of extras would make your day? I would love a card telling me about yourself and a little souvenir from where you live or one of your favorite things to try. What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?) Turquoise. You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy??? Mini perfumes, hand lotion, and of course nail polishes.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG! hopefully they'll still be on gilt tomorrow when we find out our giftees





I just picked one up anyway.  I'm going on the assumption that people are like me...happy for anything because it's a gift and a surprise and squeeeee!  someone gave me something!!  I'm very easy to please and since it's a present, I'll tell you right now, I'd be pissed if someone had the nerve to complain about a gift.  

And based on what I've seen here, most people would like a DL so I think I'm good with possibly sending one or two as a gift.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just picked one up anyway.  I'm going on the assumption that people are like me...happy for anything because it's a gift and a surprise and squeeeee!  someone gave me something!!  I'm very easy to please and since it's a present, I'll tell you right now, I'd be pissed if someone had the nerve to complain about a gift.  

And based on what I've seen here, most people would like a DL so I think I'm good with possibly sending one or two as a gift.
I'd even be happy if my Santa gave me 25 LA Colors polishes.  I did have someone get upset over gifts in a work Secret Santa.  Basically they felt like they could have bought themselves something better for our $5 or $10 price range and it had me ready to strangle someone.  I stopped participating in them at work now and if someone wants I just say donate money to a pet charity on my behalf.  All of the ladies on here really do genuinely want to be Santas as opposed to giftees so I hope there is no drama.  I am looking forward to this as there has been much sadness in my life lately I need a good and positive distraction.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just picked one up anyway.  I'm going on the assumption that people are like me...happy for anything because it's a gift and a surprise and squeeeee!  someone gave me something!!  I'm very easy to please and since it's a present, I'll tell you right now, I'd be pissed if someone had the nerve to complain about a gift.  

And based on what I've seen here, most people would like a DL so I think I'm good with possibly sending one or two as a gift.
I just looked at the gilt shades, I think I'm going to do that or two glitters from Beauty Brands. I think DL is definitely a big crowd pleaser for members here.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh are we doing this?

What are your fav brands?

OPI, Zoya, Butter London

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Julep by far far

What brand do you not want

Color Club (stop haunting me ffff), Julep unless if if it's the two or so colours on my pinterest wishlist, pretty much most drugstore brands since I never end up reaching for those, and uh... I don't hate China Glaze or Essie but I've never been super impressed by either of them

What brand would you like to try

Deborah Lippman, Formula X, Jin Soon, A-England, Cirque, Crow's Toes, Cult Nails, KBShimmer, and Rainbow Honey

What colors are your go to colours

Purple by far, then green (though go dark and less saturation), and cool-toned pastel pinks. In particular, dark colours right now (except for burgundy/oxblood which always looks muddy brown on me).

What colors do you avoid:

BLUE. (except in the context of duochromes) I cannot explain my dislike of blue makeup, but I really do. Also not into orange or yellow or basically neon/very vibrant colours colours or intense holos like CC's

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

I really love duochromes, and I'd love to get one of the remaining dance legend ones I didn't get or new ones in KBShimmer's collection

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

I'm really too busy for nail art at the moment, but I'd love to try G&amp;G's HK Girl TC or the Formula X top/base set.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Genuinely? Max Factor Fantasy Fire, but because people's list prices for them are so ridic vs. the conversion rate. NVM Someone possibly offered to get this for me which is very kind. Uh!! Other than that maybe Zoya Suri or BL HRH, which I have had plenty of chances for both, but just keep not XD;

How would you describe your style

Classic chic

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

Full size

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
No issue.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Uh!! I like fandom, and if you can figure out which fandoms then o otherwise don't worry about it. But really I love Pokemon, and my favourites are Eevee and Growlithe. I also really love bunnies. Also I collect post cards so (mostly cities/locations, but I love all sorts of them)! *ETA*: oh! I really like tea. Yes. So tea is lovely &lt;3

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particular do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)

Well, honestly nudes because I wear them so damn much, but if I have to say out of love, then purple

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Skincare stuff for acne/acne scarring Q.Q

eeeeh one last thing I forgot to mention. Not really relevant, but I am a Christmas baby so! My birthay is 12/23. :'D If you want to send me bday extras instead of holiday/whatever ones, I would not be opposed


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 16, 2013)

> OMG! hopefully they'll still be on gilt tomorrow when we find out our giftees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just signed up for Gilt and it says they will be on sale for two more days. So excited to be finding out who I am shopping for today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got my PM. I am officially a Secret Santa! Let the stalking begin!!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I just got my PM. I am officially a Secret Santa! Let the stalking begin!!!!


 Me too!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I just got my PM. I am officially a Secret Santa! Let the stalking begin!!!!


 Me too and I'm super excited to play SS for my person!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha you guys are up WAY too early!  

Most names are out by now, everything should be completed &amp; sent by this afternoon.  We actually have a pretty large number of people participating this year (45 when I counted, which I think is MORE than the REGULAR Secret Santa last year!) so it's taking time to get everything organized and together.

If you have any questions or problems, please contact me IMMEDIATELY!  

Oh and one more thing, I had already sent out a bunch of PM's when I noticed my template had a typo.  I put "Sec 15th" instead of "Dec 15th" as the deadline to mail gifts.  "Sec" is not a real month, my apologies for both the typo and for taking so long to realize my mistake!  

HAPPY SHOPPING LADIES!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

What are your favorite brands?That I've tried - China Glaze &amp; OPI

What brand do you have the most of in your collection?Color Club... lol I blame Birchbox!What brand do you not want?NYC - their formula &amp; I don't get along!What brand would you like to try?Butter London or Deborah LippmannWhat colors are your go to colors?Red, Teal, or ANYTHING GLITTER.What colors do you avoid:Yellows!  Also generally don't like crackle &amp; magnetic polishes.Any speciality polishes that you would like? Holos or anything from an indie brand
Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?A good cleanup brush!What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?Butter London (either Wallis, No More Waity Katie)How would you describe your style?Eclectic!  I totally match my nails to my mood, my event... and if I have enough time... my outfit!Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles?Well considering BL and DL are my "want to try" brands, it's probably more like ONE full-sized bottle!  If you want to throw in some minis, that's fine!  Totally up to you!What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?Go for it!What kind of extras would make your day?Something personal!  Handmade or a little treat from your hometown.What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)Never used up a full bottle yet, except for top/basecoat!You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy???Sephora... I would bounce back endlessly between ordering a bunch of fun small stuff (Several polishes!) or getting the NAKED 3 PALETTE!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm so excited. I was immediately started stalking my person.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh questions! I didn't realize there had been until today, I'm at work this morning but I'll be posting my answers later today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to shop for my SS!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

What are your favorite brands?
That I've tried - OPI, Essie, Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, Zoya

What brand do you have the most of in your collection?
Julep

What brand do you not want?
I'll take any.  I love trying new brands and variety.

What brand would you like to try?
An indie brand.  I really don't know anything about them.

What colors are your go to colors?
Red, Pink, Purple, Blue

What colors do you avoid:
Yellow, orange, black, brown, taupe.  Not a big fan of magnetic or crackle either.

Any specialty polishes that you would like?
Anything from an indie brand.

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?
Definitely a clean up brush or your favorite polish remover

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?
A shimmery red color that most companies are showing in their holiday collections

How would you describe your style?
Classic during the week but a little more adventurous on the weekend.  On Julep I'm "Classic with a Twist" which seems like a fitting description.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles?
Either is great

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Send them my way!

What kind of extras would make your day?
Chocolate, something from your hometown or homemade, nail files, hand cream, socks, colored pens

What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Rose shades like OPI's Senorita Rosalita

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy???
Probably Butter London's Backstage Basics.  Just made a mess painting my nails because my topcoat is sticky.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay! So excited! I totally get my person and can't wait to shop for them!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG....my person is going to be such fun to shop for!! I have a feeling it's going to be "one for her, one for me" all the way!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 16, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

OPI, Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, Zoya

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Zoya

What brand do you not want

None that I can think of but I'm not a big fan of Revlon nail polish.

What brand would you like to try

I would love to try our some indies

What colors are your go to colors

Pinks Blues purple Lots of sparkle and glitter

What colors do you avoid:

Neons, Cream colors  yellows and oranges

Any specialty polishes that you would like?

I love this with cool textures or glitters I love liquids sands and matte polishes  I would really love to try a thermal changing polish

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

I would love a crystal file and a good nail buffer I have horrible ridges

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Any thing from Deborah lipman

How would you describe your style

I'm classic and simple I try not to wear anything too wild or out there.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

I like minis and I like full size so it doesn't matter to me

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
I love extras and used or swatched polishes that you might not like or b using any more

What kind of extras would make your day?
any sort of thing I love home made items, candy, chocolate, just what ever.

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
nailtiques 2 base coat

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Deborah lipman wicked set!!! I'm a big musical geek and I have been dying for this set!!!!

I also love any thing Disney themed I do have the mini minnie mouse opi set from this year already though.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm actually sitting here *waiting* for stores to open so I can go shopping!  (I have found that if I at least wake up -- even if I don't actually get out of bed -- at the same time I do for work even on my days off, my Tuesdays go much, much better, and since I get up at 5am for work, I'm up before pretty much any stores are open on the weekends.)  I have a few ideas, but I'm thinking my person might end up getting some indies.  Our preferences seem to overlap a considerable amount (right down to the specific colors we do *not* want), so I kind of feel like I could just pick out what I would want for her, but that feels like cheating for some strange reason.  I guess I'll just have to see how shopping goes!  And since I actually PLANNED AHEAD and structured my money in such a way that SeSa funds are in a completely separate bank account, I can start working on this *now* and not push it off until my next payday!  (It may take three weeks to find everything I want to get for my person, but I will at least have the option of picking it up immediately rather than putting it off and risking it becoming unavailable in that time.)  (And, yay, people who put down fandoms!  I will *always* look for a reason to got to a comic book store, of which there are many in my town, including an entire chain -- okay, three stores in the area, but, still, it's not just a tiny storefront in a hidden corner of a mall -- run by Dark Horse.)


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 16, 2013)

My SS doesn't have a wish list and by what I can tell has a lot of polish. I will have to continue to sleuth. Maybe their list will get put on today.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 16, 2013)

Nail Polish HAVE List:

This is a list of what I have already...

Color Club:
Wanderlust Collection
Top Shelf

Zoya:
Blaze
Blu
Charla
Dream
Giovanna
Ginessa
Goldie
Hazel
Julie
Kimber
Liberty
Meg
Rocky
Rory
Sparkle Top Coat
Tallulah
Tinsley
Wednesday
Zuza

Julep:
Amelia
Dianna
Kylie
Vivien
Sea Salt ... Madeline, Jill, Sadie
Diamond Mysytery Box (?)
America the Beautiful
Matte Top Coat

Nailtini:
Caviar Cocktail

Ruffian:
Hedge Fund
Fox Hunt

Sally Hansen:
Magnetic Graphite Gravity
Sweet Tartan Nail Strips

Sparitual:
Illume

HitPolish:
~30 Minis
Too many to list... I've made quite a few orders, including mystery boxes.

L'Oreal Paris Colour Riche Nail:
I have quite a few colors that I received free.
Nail Polish WISH LIST:

This is what I love...

I'm a recent Nail Polish enthusiast. I began my obsession back in the Spring. I love trying different colors, so mini's rock. I always buy Mini's over Full Size, if I have the option. But, it doesn't really matter. I just like variety, so it has been an easy way to try a lot of colors. My Favorite Brands: Zoya, HitPolish, Julep. I recently really got obsessed with Indies. I am dying to try a Thermal Polish, in a Pink or Teal / Blue shade. I really would love to try more Indie brands as well. I tend to wear Shimmery &amp; Glittery Nail Polishes. I don't really love boring Creme Polishes. I'm not into crazy Neon / Bold Colors. I tend to like Warmer shades, Pastel Colors, Fav Colors: Pinks, Blues, Greens, Tans, etc. I also wouldn't mind some colors that are more themed for Winter. I have no "Christmas" polishes yet, since I started my obsession last Spring. And, I am very open to trying new brands... Low end, High end. It doesn't matter. I would be open to Essie or China Glaze or Deborah Lippmann or Butter London. Whatever! Get the most bang for your buck.

I'm really not picky, though. I'll be happy to get anything NOT on my list. I love trying and experimenting with new products. SOooo excited fot SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Little bit about me...
I'm originally from Pittsburgh, PA... Currently living in Roanoke, VA. I've relocated seven times in the last six years for my job. I'm a young professional. I am currently a Finance Manager at a large corporation. My boyfriend Matt (3.5 Years Dating!) and I have two dogs... Shih Tzu Kodiak &amp; Lab Mix Bella. I love all Pittsburgh sports (Steelers, Pens, Pirates) and Penn State football. I also spend way too much time stalking MUT. I got hooked back in the Spring. I am now a Birchbox, Ipsy, and Barkbox subscriber. I also sometimes splurge on Julep Mystery / FabFitFun boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Sephora has a TON of nail polish on clearance now. hope my SS likes!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora has a TON of nail polish on clearance now. hope my SS likes!

Hooboy. Now to resist going there and peeking. Between the Julep mystery box and all the indies I've bought this week (both for myself and SS gifts.) I really need to be good. Augh!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got my SS 7 polishes for $27 from Sephora (went over the limit a little bit oops but i needed $25 to get the blitz bag for myself!). Maybe I'll keep one or something to even it out.

She said she likes glitters so I just got a bunch of different kinds of glitters. You can get cremes anywhere, glitters are fun.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just picked one up anyway.  I'm going on the assumption that people are like me...happy for anything because it's a gift and a surprise and squeeeee!  someone gave me something!!  I'm very easy to please and since it's a present, I'll tell you right now, I'd be pissed if someone had the nerve to complain about a gift.  

And based on what I've seen here, most people would like a DL so I think I'm good with possibly sending one or two as a gift.

This ^^

I have way too much fun picking things out that I think my santee would like.


----------



## Alexia561 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG....my person is going to be such fun to shop for!! I have a feeling it's going to be "one for her, one for me" all the way!!





I have a feeling I'll be doing the same thing!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm excited to shop as well. And, I appreciate the people, who have shared deals. I am a Frugalista. So, I want to get the most "Bang for my Buck."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited to shop as well. And, I appreciate the people, who have shared deals. I am a Frugalista. So, I want to get the most "Bang for my Buck."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
amen, i'm normally a quality over quantity girl, but i know us nail polish enthusiasts like to experiment, so i wanted to get my SS a nice variety to play with.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my SS 7 polishes for $27 from Sephora (went over the limit a little bit oops but i needed $25 to get the blitz bag for myself!). Maybe I'll keep one or something to even it out.

She said she likes glitters so I just got a bunch of different kinds of glitters. You can get cremes anywhere, glitters are fun.

I might be over the limit as well, but blame sales and mystery boxes and uber-deals for this.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

I was over my limit 3 weeks ago. . This is too much fun &amp; my girl deserves to be spoiled rotten!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am over the limit, but it is worth every penny!!! I am loving shopping for my SS. She is getting me into trouble because she has opened my eyes to a whole new world and I want what she is into. One for her one for me... then repeat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was over my limit 3 weeks ago. . This is too much fun &amp; my girl deserves to be spoiled rotten!
Yep, this!! I couldn't stay in a budget if I tried!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm glad to hear other people are going over the limit as well! I know how hard these things can be sometimes because some people don't have the money to spend over the limit and I don't want anyone feeling bad about that.

It's just way too easy to buy nail polish. It adds up before you even know it. If I hadn't been checking my cart on Sephora regularly I probably would've had almost $50 in stuff BAHAH.

I'm going to add in some chocolate, a hand made thing of some sort, and a hand written card. Now all I need to find is a box big enough for all that stuff. One time someone sent me a massive stash of theirs in a glossybox box. That would be perfect except I don't sub to GB haha.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Just got my SS 7 polishes for $27 from Sephora (went over the limit a little bit oops but i needed $25 to get the blitz bag for myself!). Maybe I'll keep one or something to even it out. She said she likes glitters so I just got a bunch of different kinds of glitters. You can get cremes anywhere, glitters are fun.


 Those blitz bags are nice!!! I just got mine in the mail yesterday. Got the one with the Fresh Sugar Petal. In love with the lip stuff so much... might have to open another account to get another bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited to shop as well. And, I appreciate the people, who have shared deals. I am a Frugalista. So, I want to get the most "Bang for my Buck."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

here's another heads up for sales, I just got an email that Rescue Beauty Lounge will be having a 50% sale tomorrow (sunday)  (and they rarely have any kind of sales....)





and the fine print for the email says: "This is a public event no code necessary. Non-nail polish items, The Bloggersâ€™ Collection 2.0, and The Fan Collection 2.0 are not included, but they can be ordered along with sale items to be shipped together. Your shipping date will not match the date in your e-mail notification. Many hugs in advance for the expected technical meltdownsâ€”even though weâ€™ve geared up bazillions of gigabytes of server space, this is always a possibilityâ€”and lastly, this might be a very long packing party."

-even not including the bloggers or fan collection polishes, there are still tons to choose from. Hope this helps anyone who wants to try an RBL, without having to pay $20 for a polish!! I'm struggling with whether I'm going to buy any or not, I really shouldn't be buying any polishes for myself right now (don't want to buy something that my SS's planning on getting me!)  but the temptation is strong!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

So excited--I think my ss will be happy with some of my pre-shopping choices as well as a couple of other items I am going to pick out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have never tried Dl, Essie, butter London, or any indies.  I love zoya and china glaze.  Minis are great too as well as swatched items.  I only like polishes, for some reason I am not good at stamping or nail stickers.  I love all colors except silver and reds.  I really like greens and dark teals, dark burnt orange, browns, grays.  I love textures and glitters.  I am so excited.  Also, I am a fan of all candy, which could easily be shared with my 7 year old girl, 3,2,and 1 year old boys.  I am ready to shop for my santa, but shopping has to be perfectly timed with my brood in tow.  My husband left two days ago for work and will not be back till Dec.22.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was over my limit 3 weeks ago. . This is too much fun &amp; my girl deserves to be spoiled rotten!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, this!! I couldn't stay in a budget if I tried!
I'm over already too!  This is just too much fun and my girl needs to be spoiled rotten too!


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

ooo, I guess I should also fill out the thread questionnaire too (I also have more details on general likes &amp; dislikes listed in my profile section, and for specific polishes- they're listed in my polish swaplist, see signature)

*What are your favorite brands?*
Zoya, Julep, I like some OPIs (mainly liq sands &amp; glitters), UD, China Glaze, Orly &amp; Sally Hansen, Wet n Wild's limited edition glitters

*What brand do you have the most of in your collection?*
It is embarrassing how many Julep nail polishes I have.

*What brand do you not want?*
I do have a ton of Julep &amp; Zoyas, but I've listed ones I don't have yet in my polish swap listing, so I'm fine with getting ones I don't own yet



OPI &amp; Essie (unless it's one of the few I have on my wishlist). No the Brand Who Shall Not Be Named either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heh

*What brand would you like to try?*
Indies! KBshimmer, Cult nails, lots others! I only own a few Deborah Lippmanns (happy birthday, true blood set, good girl gone bad, razzle dazzle)

*What colors are your go to colors?*

I love anything that has glitter/shimmer/Holo/sparkle!!! I 



the glitterbomb!  Favorite nail colors are Blues, teals/turquoise, purples, jewel tones. I should branch out to more colors tho... Julep's style profile has me listed as "Bombshell" (which is pretty accurate- and I usually go w/ Bombshell or else the It girl shades..)

*What colors do you avoid:*
Yellows, oranges, browns. Not a fan of sheers/pastel pinks, &amp; most crackles

*Any speciality polishes that you would like?*
I would love to try some indies! Maybe a thermal polish?

*Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?*
I would love to try some nail art/stamps (don't own any). The only thing I have is a few dotting tools (the fing'rs edge art box set) and some sequins &amp; glitters that came in the Kiss disney villians sets.

*What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?*
Hrmmm, I don't know... maybe either Enchanted Polish or any of the Australian brands like Pretty Serious, PiCture Polish, Arcane lacquer, LilypadLacquer, (mostly because of shipping costs..)

*How would you describe your style?*
Sparkly, Gaudy, Glitterbomb Queen.  Also vampy, and metallic too.

*Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles*?
It doesn't matter to me. It's all good.

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples*?
Send them my way, sounds cool to me!

*What kind of extras would make your day?*
Anything really- I'm easy to please. If you'd still like more specifics, I love chocolate &amp; if you'd like to share something that's one of your favorite things to try, that would be nice too! Totally fine w/ swatched/lightly used polishes too.

*What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)*
Not a color (I rotate way too much to ever run out of a polish! lol), but I go thru Seche Vite's quick dry top coat like there's no tomorrow!  The colors I do tend to pick the most are dark blues, teals &amp; purples.

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy???*
Hrmmm either DL's new Starlight Holiday set or UD's Naked 3 palette (or maybe Naked 2, can't decide!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 16, 2013)

What are your favorite brands? Finger Paints, OPI, Zoya, Wet 'n' Wild, Orly. What brand do you have the most of in your collection? Finger Paints - Mostly Their Microglitters/Shimmers. What brand do you NOT want? Anything with Sephora in the Name. OPI. Nicole by OPI. What brand would you like to try? China Glaze. What colors are your go-to colors? Wet 'n' Wild 9.0.2.1.0range. Color Club Blue Ming. OPI Just Spotted the Lizard. Finger Paints brand Easel Come, Easel Go (Silver). Zoya Giovanna. What colors do you avoid? Yellow. Pink. Nudes. Any speciality polishes that you would like? Ultrachromes from ILNP. Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection? Those cheap dotting tool sets on Amazon look like so much fun. What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far? Ruffian Delirium. How would you describe your style? Metallic. Shimmery. Goofy. Bright. Not Matching. Would you rather have a bunch of mini's or one or two full-sized bottles? Either Is Fine. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? Okay. What kind of extras would make your day? Cuticle Cream - Not Burt's Bees. I Use That Now. Dotting Tools. What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?) Green. You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy??? Lip Products and Metallic or Shimmery Nail Polish.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm excited about the I got me ss this stuff and that stuff cause i'm wondering is that for me is that for me?????


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 16, 2013)

I plan to spend the limit, but I suspect I'll be over a bit as well. Plus, I think I am going to throw in a few unopened items I am not really using from my collection as extras. I have a few product dupes and items that are not quite my taste. But, I would rather a fellow enthusiast at least get a chance to enjoy them. They really have no value to me, if I'm not using them. And, I just don't have the time to mess with trade and swap threads. Excited! I think my Saturday so far has been filling out my profile and trying to put together some lists, so my SS has a little guidance, if they want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 16, 2013)

And three secret Santa gifts ordered from the comfort of my living room! Mine has a nice list, so I'm having a ball picking things out and I got some really great deals, too, so I think she'll be happy! And I ordered NOTHING for me nail wise! I resisted! I did, however, order a Christmas gift for my fiancÃ©e.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

I love seeing everyone report their shopping trips!


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

I hope I find out who I am shopping for soon.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually sitting here *waiting* for stores to open so I can go shopping!  (I have found that if I at least wake up -- even if I don't actually get out of bed -- at the same time I do for work even on my days off, my Tuesdays go much, much better, and since I get up at 5am for work, I'm up before pretty much any stores are open on the weekends.)  I have a few ideas, but I'm thinking my person might end up getting some indies.  Our preferences seem to overlap a considerable amount (right down to the specific colors we do *not* want), so I kind of feel like I could just pick out what I would want for her, but that feels like cheating for some strange reason.  I guess I'll just have to see how shopping goes!  And since I actually PLANNED AHEAD and structured my money in such a way that SeSa funds are in a completely separate bank account, I can start working on this *now* and not push it off until my next payday!  (It may take three weeks to find everything I want to get for my person, but I will at least have the option of picking it up immediately rather than putting it off and risking it becoming unavailable in that time.)  (And, yay, people who put down fandoms!  I will *always* look for a reason to got to a comic book store, of which there are many in my town, including an entire chain -- okay, three stores in the area, but, still, it's not just a tiny storefront in a hidden corner of a mall -- run by Dark Horse.)

Because any excuse to have to go into TFAW  (oh noes!) is terrible (*cue more sarcasm here*). There should be a sign at the door that says "please deposit paycheck before entering. Enjoy your stay." Now I kinda want to go there, but just got home from present shopping with the bf and he would tell me I'm not allowed to go there. Which is probably better in the long run.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope I find out who I am shopping for soon. 
Have you not received a PM from @magicalmom yet? I got mine at 7:20 this morning, and I know the nail group isn't that big.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry! There is a small group (including mine) that will be sent a bit later by Zadidoll so I can't see who has me, lol. And she is incredibly busy today so it may take a little while for those last few.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry! There is a small group (including mine) that will be sent a bit later by Zadidoll so I can't see who has me, lol. And she is incredibly busy today so it may take a little while for those last few.
Clever!  I wondered how that worked.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my person No real wish list here. The only 2 colors I dislike are yellow and red.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you not received a PM from @magicalmom yet? I got mine at 7:20 this morning, and I know the nail group isn't that big.
Not yet, I haven't received my other SS yet either. I am sure Zadi is very busy and I will prob get both shortly. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry! There is a small group (including mine) that will be sent a bit later by Zadidoll so I can't see who has me, lol. And she is incredibly busy today so it may take a little while for those last few.
It's okay I just want to stalk my SS more effectively.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

*What are your favorite brands?*
Butter London, Julep, Candies, O.P.I 

*What brand do you have the most of in your collection?*
Julep

*What brand do you not want?*
I do have a ton of Julep  

*What brand would you like to try?*
The New Black, Only have a few of Butter London as well so I'm working on expanding on that, Anna Sui, interested in Deborah Lippmans but didn't list that down 

*What colors are your go to colors?*

Purples, blues, and I love anything that has glitter and pearl finishes

*What colors do you avoid:*
Yellows, oranges

*Any speciality polishes that you would like?*
I do not have any idea on the indies personally, but I'm totally open to new brands.  I've been wanting to try more holos as well.

*Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?*
I would love to try some nail art/stamps

*What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?*
um theres more than one lol, Ciate, more Butter Londons, Anna Sui

*How would you describe your style? *

Simple and romantic, like Vera Wang meets Breakfast at Tiffany's in Paris eating French macarons at Laduree over a cup of tea (lol best way I know to describe it)

*Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles*?
I'm fine with either

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples*?
As long as its not a lippie

*What kind of extras would make your day?*
Anything really - if you prefer the specifics, dark chocolate, homemade item, hello kitty, treats, or a scarf

*What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)*
I switch between colors a lot, but the colors I do tend to pick the most are purples, pinks, mint and blues

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy???*
UD's Naked 3 palette


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

So excited I got my Secret Santa assignment, and I can't wait to finish shopping for her! I think one or two more things and I will be done with the shopping. I am hoping to include something homemade too, and now I just need to get crafting.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Polishes I own.  It's a LONG list. (click on next link)


Spoiler



Polish Name Brand When Stars Collide China Glaze Get Outta My Space China Glaze Pee Wee Purple Hard Candy Orchid Express Sally Hansen Polar Purple Sally Hansen Let's Talk Sinful Colors 2 Weeks Sober Wet n Wild No More Film Essie Royally Reinvented L'Oreal Charming Revlon Lacey Lilac L'Oreal Loves Me Not Sally Hansen Spark Sinful Colors Grape Going Sally Hansen Spring Time Sinful Colors I Miss You Sinful Colors Luminous Lavender China Glaze Purple Diamond Sinful Colors Eve-y On the Eyes Sephora by OPI Cherry,Cherry,Bang,Bang Sally Hansen Be-Jeweled Sally Hansen Magenta Ma.nish.ma Sparkle and Grey Wet n Wild Feme Fetale Ulta Cut the Cake Orly Hot Topic  Hot Topic Promise Nail Fetish UV Fusion Max Factor Paparazzi Purple Max Factor Pedal to the Medal Sally Hansen Faceted Sinful Colors Can't Let Go OPI Backstage Pass Color Club Impulsive Revlon Muse Sinful Colors Grape Race Sally Hansen Black Light Party Wet n Wild Pucci-licious Color Club Prism China Glaze Gumball Purple Blue Cross Glistening Purple LA Colors Magenta/Purple LA Colors It's Now or Never OPI Purple Duocrome Sally Girl Purple Pink  Sally Girl It's Now or Never Glitter OPI Magical Muave L'Oreal Virtual Violet Revlon Violet X-treme Revlon Luminous Lavender L'Oreal Lavender Smoke Revlon Soar L'Oreal Nightlife L'Oreal Violet Pastel Sinful Colors One Big Happy Fame-ily Nicole by OPI Smile for the Glam-era Nicole by OPI Shape Shifter China Glaze Metallic Purple Kleancolor Back to Realityâ€¦TV Nicole by OPI Virtuous Violet Nicole by OPI Totally Cool Milani Cream Pink Sinful Colors  Pink Taffy Hard Candy Check Me Out L'Oreal Unrefined china Glaze Daredevil Sinful Colors  A Cut Above Essie Digital Sally Hansen Plastic Flamingo Wet n Wild Little Bo Pink Hard Candy Pink Blink Sally Hansen Fast Fuschia Sally Hansen Pink Sinful Colors  Pumped Up Pink Sally Hansen Techno Girl Sephora by OPI Oasis Sinful Colors  Red-y Response Sally Hansen Seashell Orly Wing Fling Color Club Pink Bling NYC Pinky Hot Topic Lady Luck Sally Hansen Bubble Gum Loud Music Sparked Wet n Wild Hot Pink Hot Topic Pink Glitter Hot Topic Rose Ma.nish.ma Fuschia Flare Sally Hansen Blush Diamond Sally Hansen Bewitching Revlon Fire Opal Sally Hansen Super Bass Shatter OPI Popular Revlon Magenta Motion Sally Hansen Poptastic Color Club Warhol Color Club Flamingo Color Club Lolipop Glitter Blue Cross Strawberry Glitter Blue Cross Chocolate Cupcake Glitter Blue Cross Strawberry Pink Shimmer Blue Cross Chocolate Cupcake Shimmer Blue Cross Strawberry Hot Pink Shimmer Blue Cross Pink Sally Hansen Berry Hot Estee Lauder Pink Gliter LA Colors Pretty Pink LA Colors Baby Pink LA Colors Daring L'Oreal Sweet L'Oreal California Sunshine Revlon Amethyst Shell Revlon Passing by Pink Maybelline Footloose Fuchsia L'Oreal Pink Playlist L'Oreal Petticoat Pink L'Oreal Sheer Blossom Revlon Reel of Rose L'Oreal Berry Exotic Maybelline Dream in Pink  Maybelline Shuttle L'Oreal Fuschia Pastel Sinful Colors  Volcano   Rambling Rose Cover Girl Pink Bubbles LA Colors Wear Something Spark-klyie Nicole by OPI Metallic Fuschia Kleancolor Metallic Pink Kleancolor All Kendal-led Up Nicole by OPI Kim-pletely in Love Nicole by OPI Our Fuschia's Looking Brights Nicole by OPI Pink Shatter OPI Rain Storm Sinful Colors Sky High Color Club Of Course China Glaze Blue Iguana China Glaze Notting Hill Blues L'Oreal Brisk Blue Sally Hansen Jelly Bean Blue Hard Candy Hot Spot Sinful Colors Bouncer It's Me Essie Blue By Sally Hansen Ocean Breeze L'Oreal Skyline Blue NYC Cobalt Blue Sally Hansen Royally Yours L'Oreal In a Blink Blue Sally Hansen Ciao Bella Sinful Colors Sparks Will Fly China Glaze Stroke of Brilliance Essie My Saturn Broke Down Wet n Wild Distressed Denim Sally Hansen Blue  Hot Topic High On Hope Orly Wild Night Ulta Super Star Sinful Colors Blingtastic Sally Hansen Wild Blue Max Factor Island Blue Pure Ice Paris Blue Pure Ice Midnight Revlon Diamond Girl Revlon Splash Revlon Charming Revlon Twinkle Twinkle Maybelline Blue Aluminum Maybelline Blue-Ming Fast Sally Hansen Winter Wonder Sinful Colors Resurrection Sally Hansen Radiant Revlon Apparition Sally Hansen Get Your Number OPI Blue-Away Sally Hansen Listen to Your Momager Nicole by OPI Chelsea Girl Color Club Endless Summer Color Club Blue LA Colors Light Blue Sally Hansen Dark Blue  Sally Hansen Blue Chill Maybelline Skyscraper L'Oreal Berry Blue L'Oreal Twinkle Revlon Ink Revlon Pacific Pulse Maybelline Two Timer Maybelline New Years Blues Maybelline Blue Water Maybelline Zippy L'Oreal Blue Craze Maybelline Orbit L'Oreal Jet L'Oreal Blue Parfait Cover Girl Starry Blue Cover Girl Blue Pastel Sinful Colors Blue Gold   Blueberry/Licorice Sundaes Flurry LA Colors In a Flash LA Colors Metallic Sapphire Kleancolor Take a Trek China Glaze Metallic Navy Kleancolor A Lit-teal Bit of Love Nicole by OPI Naughty Nautical Essie Water's Edge L'Oreal Metamorphisis Color Club Sky High Rimmel Who Let the Dorks Out Sephora by OPI Mintilicious Rimmel Love Nails Sinful Colors I Need a Refesh-Mint Wet n Wild Captive Nail Fetish Crush on Caribbean Hard Candy Turquoise Shatter OPI Pixel Pretty Sally Hansen Storm Nail Fetish Blue Streak Sally Hansen Khloe Had a Little Lam Lam Nicole by OPI Teal Ma.nish.ma Moody Revlon Calypso Blue Sally Hansen Cotton Candy Blue Cross Blueberry Swirl Shimmer Blue Cross Blueberry Swirl Glitter Blue Cross Treasure Island LA Colors Lickety Split L'Oreal Turquoise Pretty Paws Turquoise Nail Saavy Greena   Atomic LA Colors Metallic Aqua Kleancolor Trophy Wife Essie Metallic Jungle Kleancolor That's What I Mint Nicole by OPI In Record Lime Sally Hansen Electric Emerald Sally Hansen Lickety-Split Lime Sally Hansen Happy Ending Sinful Colors Shake Your $$ Maker Essie Envy Sinful Colors New Money L'Oreal Fly With me Color Club I'm So Jaded Wet n Wild Gummy Green Hard Candy Pistachio Dream L'Oreal Shatter the Scales OPI Moss Have Sinful Colors In The Spotlight Sinful Colors Jumpin' Jade Sally Hansen Green Hot Topic Iquana Sinful Colors Emerald Express Sally Hansen Lime Lights Maybelline Emerald City Wet n Wild Sage In the City Wet n Wild Teeny Greeny Bikini Wet n Wild Toad Revlon Grass Stain Revlon Sage All The Rage Rimmel Green Tea Sally Hansen Under Mistletoe Julie G In the Mist Sinful Colors Twiggie Color Club Wild Cactus Color Club Sunrise Canyon Color Club OMG a UFO China Glaze Tropical Fruit Blue Cross Lolipop Blue Cross Green LA Colors Lime   LA Colors Jungle Green Maybelline Paris Jade L'Oreal Key Lime L'Oreal Supersonic L'Oreal Neon Green Sinful Colors Green Pastel Sinful Colors Mint Sorbet Cover Girl Hot Rod   Green Gold Glitter Sinful Colors Grape/Lime Sundaes Mint LA Colors Metallic Green Kleancolor Mystic Grass Kleancolor Jazz Olive Kleancolor TLC Kleancolor Green Grass Kleancolor Starry Meteor Kleancolor Melon Green Kleancolor Thimbleberry Sinful Colors Sunday Funday Essie Sparkle and Soar Color Club Wavelength Sally Hansen Summer Peach Sinful Colors Cloud 9 Sinful Colors Boozy Brunch L'Oreal Big Daddy Sinful Colors Smokin N Havana OPI Cheyenne Pepper OPI Who Cares   Mad About Mango Revlon Orange Glitter Hot Topic Citrine Cheer Orly Cool-Lots   Kinetic Copper Sally Hansen Lens L'Orange Max Factor Golden Hour Rimmel Man-Go Team Sally Hansen Cinnabar Opal Sally Hansen Sunny Side Up Wet n Wild Wham! Pow! Color Club Vanilla Frosting Blue Cross Rose Zing Revlon Spiced Pumpkin Maybelline Chop-Chop L'Oreal Sandstorm Revlon Jack O'Lantern Cutex Peaches &amp; Cream Cover Girl Alice Copper   Hottie LA Colors Metallic Orange  Klencolor Strike a Pose Nicole by OPI Did I Dye It Too Blonde Wet n Wild Daisy Does It Color Club Tweet Me L'Oreal Lite Sally Hansen Neon Melon Sinful Colors Lightening Sally Hansen Pull Over Sinful Colors Gold Reflection Ma.nish.ma What Wizardry Is This OPI Just Spotted the Lizard OPI California Love Nail Fetish Gold   Antiqued Gold   Banana Loud Cozu-Melted In the Sun OPI Take the Stage Color Club Gilty Pleasure Sally Hansen Snake it Out Sinful Colors Ornamental Julie G Almost Famous Sinful Colors Lemon   Vanilla Frosting Glitter   A Little Less Conversation OPI A Little Less Conversation Glitter OPI Outrageous   Golden Lights   Brisk   Lemon Twist   Mellow Yellow   Lemon Freeze   High Roller   Peridot   Dizzy LA Colors Ladies in the Limelight Nicole by OPI Plume Sally Hansen Metallic Yellow Kleancolor Social Ladder   Nirvana   Satin   Big Money   Run With It   Glacier    Absolutely Marvelous   Chocolate Kiss   In a Flash   My Empire Rules   Hard Kourt Fashinista   Slick Slate   Graceful   Dune   Jungle Trail   Commander in Chic   South Sea Pearl   LA Colors Tan   Exhaust L'Oreal Citrine L'Oreal Fatigues L'Oreal Sunlit Bronze Maybelline Velvet Crush Maybelline Java Bean Revlon Rio Bravo Sinful Colors After Dark Nail Savvy Chocolate Caramel Nail Savvy Cactus LA Colors Mamba Essie Master Plan Essie Metallic Brown Kleancolor Paparatzzi Don't Preach Nicole by OPI Black on Black   Sparkle Aplenty   Black Polka Dot   Black/Purple Glitter   What's Your Name   Follow Me On Glitter   Night Prowl   Black CrÃ¨me   Diamond   Platinum Record   Black Pearl LA Colors Metallic Black Kleancolor Over the Edge Essie Garnet Gems Milani A-Nise Treat Nicole by OPI Sugar Rush   Sugar Fix   White and Stormy   Marshmallow   Snow Me White   Heavenly   White on the Spot   Satin Sheets   Adore a Ball Essie Waltz Essie White Texture Nicole by OPI It's All About the Glam Nicole by OPI Shine of the Times Essie Stunning   Disco Chic   Shine On Crazy Diamond   Over the Rainbow   White Noise   Bling It On   Club Cabaret   When Monkey's Fly   Supernova Sky   Lights of Emerald City   Jewel Tone   Party of Five Glitters   Starry Silver   Party Central   Mixing It Up   Mosaic Madness   Which Witch is Which   Black Tie Optional   Hologram Revlon Confetti Revlon Wish Upon a Rockstar Color Club Snow Globe Maybelline Love Bites Maybelline Confetti Glitter Wet n Wild Confetti LA Colors Broken Hearted LA Colors Rainbow in the Sky-lie Nicole by OPI Galactic Gray   Silver Sweep   Silver Elements   Out of This World   Gone Grey   Gray's Anatomy   Silver Stunner   Metallica   Man Overboard   Dazzle   Graphite Gravity   Kiss Me Here   Presto Pewter   Timeless   Polar Opposites   Silver   Gun Metal   City Slick   On the Rocks   LA Colors Silve   LA Colors Silver Glitter   Concorde L'Oreal Iced Silver Revlon Silver Star Revlon Silver Glitter Sinful Colors Cosmic Dust China Glaze Red,Steady,Go   Fire Red   Red Shatter   Forget Now   Crawford's Wine   Wined Up   Gala   Crush on Lava   Cherry Smash   Sugar Sugar   Budapest Paprika   Just For Now   Red Sunset   Strawberry   Red Brick   After Midnight   Red   Red Glitter   Red Texture   Angel Bite   Stay the Night   He Red My Mind   Mamba   LA Colors Red Shimmer   LA Colors Red   LA Colors Dark Red   Ruby Desire Maybelline Marooned Revlon Lollipop Essie Sealed with a Kris Nicole by OPI Marooned in Paradise Nicole by OPI Rapid Red Sally Hansen Stand in Test of Lime Wet n Wild Retro Mint Wet n Wild Who is Ultra Violet Wet n Wild Toe-tally Textured China Glaze Selena Nicole by OPI Naturally Nicole by OPI Not in This Galaxy China Glaze Pretty Ugly Orly Sparkling Garbage Orly Love Song Nicole by OPI Infa Red China Glaze Bump &amp; Grind China Glaze Itty, Bitty, &amp; Gritty China Glaze In the Rough China Glaze Pink Sprinkle Sally Hansen In a Splash Sally Hansen Cinna-man of My Dreams Nicole by OPI Wool-Lite Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea Sally Hansen Cocktail LA Colors Aquatic LA Colors Amethyst Rock Wet n Wild Sweet Tooth Wet n Wild Midnight Satin Milani Mint Sprint Sally Hansen Snappy Sorbet Sally Hansen Fairy Dust China Glaze Graffiti Glitter China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered China Glaze Alcatrazâ€¦Rocks OPI Metallic Metamorphosis China Glaze Pretty in Polka Maybelline Ruby Pumps  China Glaze Hawaiian Punch  China Glaze Clearly Spotted Maybelline VIII China Glaze Tangerine Orange Razzles Lucious Lemon Razzles Razzle Raspberry Razzles Gushin' Grape Razzles Blazin' Blueberry Razzles If You've Got It, Haunt It Sephora by OPI Love's a Beach China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy China Glaze Turned up Turquoise China Glaze Pelican Gray China Glaze Flying Dragon China Glaze Refresh Mint China Glaze My Boyfriend Scales Walls OPI For Audrey China Glaze Black Mesh China Glaze  Luxe and Lush China Glaze Carbon Frost Maybelline Kim Konfidential Nicole by OPI Disco Dolls Nicole by OPI What's Your Damage? KB Shimmer Totally Tubular KB Shimmer Jet Set Jade Sally Hansen Chop Chop Copper Sally Hansen Style Steel Sally Hansen Glitz Gal Sally Hansen Hit the Lights Nicole by OPI Chocoholic Jane Green Apple   Panic Nail Gear Denim Sally Hansen Blueberry Sally Hansen Cobalt Sally Hansen Leaf Me Alone Naturistic Lime Sally Hansen Shock Sally Hansen Enduring Poppy L'Oreal Reflective Sally Hansen Turquoise Bay Sally Hansen Astral Sally Hansen To the Moon Sally Hansen Chartruse Chase Sally Hansen Kaboom Salon Perfect Captain Khaki Rimmel Carebear Stare Lacquer Lust Antiquated Color Club Cold Metal Color Club Foil Me Once Color Club Hot Like Lava Color Club Lumin-iecent Color Club Perfect Molten Color Club Rockin' Amethyst Arissa Smoldering Revlon Supersticious Revlon Green Bay Packers Hit Polish Cold Leather Sinful Colors Leather Loose Sinful Colors Whipped Sinful Colors Cinderella Sinful Colors Nail Junkie Sinful Colors Rain Song Sinful Colors Get It On Sinful Colors Starry Purple Kleancolor Pinky Moon Kleancolor Jinx OPI Bobbin' For Apples Hit Polish Woven Tapestry Hit Polish Mint Julep Hit Polish Many Faces of Topaz Hit Polish Pros &amp; Confidence Nicole by OPI Be Ama-Zing! Nicole by OPI Challenge Red-y Nicole by OPI Miss Pixie L'Oreal Laced Up Sinful Colors Strapped Sinful Colors My Turn Sinful Colors The Big Bang Color Club Cosmic Girl Madison Street Beauty Quartz Madison Street Beauty Halloween 2.0 Hit Polish Jack Loves Sally Hit Polish Electify China Glaze Pussy Galore OPI Peace, Love &amp; OPI OPI In Loving Memory Hit Polish OOAK #3 Hit Polish Galax Quest  Hit Polish Random Access Memories Hit Polish Superman Hit Polish Sapphire Hit Polish Rachel's 35th Bday Hit Polish Snow White Hit Polish Retro Chic Hit Polish Key Lime Pie Hit Polish Frooty Pebbles Hit Polish Duchesse Lace Sally Hansen Made in Jade Sally Hansen For Sherbert Sally Hansen Candy is Dandy Nicole by OPI The Dark Crystal Hit Polish I'm Skeksis &amp; I Know It Hit Polish We Are Again One Hit Polish Aughra's Orrey Hit Polish Black Magic Sinful Colors Cobalt Kleancolor Blue Pearl Kleancolor Shining Sea Kleancolor Kawaii Stuff Kleancolor Lake Mist Kleancolor Peacock-a-boo Kleancolor Sexy Silhouette China Glaze Temptatioin Carnation China Glaze Naked China Glaze Lemon Lolly Nicole by OPI Ooak 15 Hit Polish Ooak 12 Hit Polish Dew It Right KB Shimmer Ulterior Motive Color Club Neon Amethyst Kleancolor Neon Pink Kleancolor Neon Yellow Kleancolor Neon Orange  Kleancolor Peach Fuzz Sally Hansen Neon Lime Kleancolor Neon Aqua Kleancolor Oxidized Aqua China Glaze Vesper OPI Hope Jindie Nails Constant Candy Cover Girl Green Kryptonite Hit Polish I Dream in Pink KB Shimmer Rainbow Sprinkles  Hit Polish CoCo A-go-go Sally Hansen Royal Icing Sally Hansen Pixie Pink Hard Candy Something Borrowed Sally Hansen A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away Glitter Daze Forever Yummy Essie Chinchilly Essie Teal the World Ends Polish TBH Grey-t To Be Here Essence Citrine Sinful Colors Pine Away Sinful Colors Daddy's Girl Sinful Colors Top Me Off Sinful Colors Tinsel Town Sinful Colors Apple Simple Pleasures Blueberry Simple Pleasures Licorice Simple Pleasures Grape Simple Pleasures Orange Simple Pleasures Cherry Simple Pleasures I Need a Refesh-Mint (original forumula) Wet n Wild Wicked Essie Ballet Slippers Essie Baby Please Come Home OPI Tiffany Case OPI Darcy Zoya Purity Zoya Hunter Zoya Dhara Zoya Tomoko Zoya Sunshine Zoya How I Troll Polish TBH Bronze Princess Rimmel Dreamer Revlon Iconic Indigo Sally Hansen Ageless Olive Maybelline Solitare OPI Honey Ryder OPI Skull &amp; Glossbones OPI Sturm Und Drang Scofflaw Lipstick &amp; Shades Polish Addict No S-Pear Time Sally Hansen Aneomone Sinful Colors Be Happy Sinful Colors Pourdre Sinful Colors Tutu Sinful Colors


In case my Santa wants to see if there are any dupes.  It's a really long list!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

[@]christa w[/@] Can I say how jealous I am that you have that list? I so want to sit down and list mine out like that.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@christa w Can I say how jealous I am that you have that list? I so want to sit down and list mine out like that.
There were a few I realized I didn't list the brands which is an oversight on my part.  When I swatched them to color wheels I sat down and have them in a spreadsheet by colors ie. Purples, Teals, Glitters etc.  on separate pages.  That is my master list so I can keep track of the numbers.  I have it in Dropbox on my phone too so when I am out shopping I just pull it up and check the lists.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@christa w Can I say how jealous I am that you have that list? I so want to sit down and list mine out like that.

I ended up creating a Google Doc spreadsheet for mine - the portability of it is amazing. And then saw how much polish I have &gt;.&gt; *whistles*


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

My person has not yet added their "what are your favourite brands" list we're posting here.  Everybody please please please do this!  It will make all of our lives easier!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

Some of mine are on my profile so you could also look at the persons profile and previous posts! ( But I'll say the color club and julep don't stay that well on me. I love Zoya OPI and Essie. Would love to try butter London. Open to any colors or finishes--I love to experiment!)


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

I just want to throw this out there for opinions.  I would like to crochet a pair of fingerless gloves for my person (whom I do not know anything about as she frequents threads I do not) so I'm thinking either black or white because those kind of go with any colour coat.  What do you think?  Is this something that would make you happy if you got it?

Unfortunately, not only do I not know my person, she has no polish wishlist and hasn't answered our little questionnaire.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing for me.  It's like having more wiggle room but more room for failure too.

I will totally go over my limit though...simply because I have no self control and ooooo!  pretty!  My person NEEDS that too!  I'm pretty hopeless.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Donna I would suggest black gloves! White ones might get dirty quickly. Go you, crafty lady!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I ended up creating a Google Doc spreadsheet for mine - the portability of it is amazing. And then saw how much polish I have &gt;.&gt; *whistles*
I have a list on my blog but I never made a spread sheet.  The only reason I made it is because I can bring it up on my Kindle Fire when I'm out and about so I don't buy dupes.  I'm old now...my memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok so I made my first purchase for my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, yay! more to come. This is so exciting.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't been around much this week due to a crazy work schedule, but I'm here and super excited about joining the Secret Santa games this year!! I just made a wish list in my signature line, and hopefully the below helps! Hi Secret Santa!!



 I just know you're awesome cause nail polish lovers generally are, so thanks in advance!! 

*What are your favorite brands?*
Julep, Zoya, OPI, Butter London

*What brand do you have the most of in your collection?*
Julep. Hands down. 

*What brand do you not want?*
Probably no Julep, just because the likelihood that I already own the color you're thinking of sending me is pretty high! Also, none of "The Brand Who Shall Not Be Named". Cause I already own all of those too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What brand would you like to try?*
Indies! I grabbed a few Cult Nails during their last sale and love them! I like different finishes and textures. I'm crushing on Mentality Nail Polish right now. Their Matte Collections are stunning!

*What colors are your go to colors?*

I usually veer toward the darker colors: burgundy wine, vampy blood reds and purples, navy blues, blacks, greys. I also love teals/aquas, taupes, and browns.

*What colors do you avoid:*
Yellows, golds, oranges, light pinks, light purples, bright reds. Not a fan of sheers or crackles. I don't go too crazy with the glitters that are full of funky shapes either. I like to look at them but they always sit in my stash unused due to the need to be somewhat professional at work.



 

*Any speciality polishes that you would like?*
The aforementioned mattes! I also love holos if they are more of a cream base without really chunky glitter. 

*Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?*
I'm pretty set with tools, but I could use a new clean up brush, if you have any ideas for a good one! I'm just using a long handled concealer brush right now. 

*What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?*
Ha ha!! This question assumes I have self-control when it comes to nail polish! I did put a few specific colors in my wish list that I am forcing myself not to buy until after Christmas.

*How would you describe your style?*
Modern, professional with an edge. Not too girly. 

*Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles*?
I don't mind either way!

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples*?
Great! Especially if it means more polish for me! 

*What kind of extras would make your day?*
I'm game for anything! I love chocolate, christmas cookies, handmade items, whatever! I'd rather no nuts in anything edible though. No allergy concerns or anything, I just don't care for them. 





*What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)*
My taupe/greige colors like Chanel Particuliere and OPI You Don't Know Jacques. 

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Sephora/Ulta... insert your favorite beauty store here... What's the first thing you want to buy???*
The Ciate mini Advent Calendar or the Urban Decay Naked Palette


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> I just want to throw this out there for opinions. Â I would like to crochet a pair of fingerless gloves for my person (whom I do not know anything about as she frequents threads I do not) so I'm thinking either black or white because those kind of go with any colour coat. Â What do you think? Â Is this something that would make you happy if you got it? Unfortunately, not only do I not know my person, she has no polish wishlist and hasn't answered our little questionnaire. Â Not sure if that's a good or bad thing for me. Â It's like having more wiggle room but more room for failure too. I will totally go over my limit though...simply because I have no self control and ooooo! Â pretty! Â My person NEEDS that too! Â I'm pretty hopeless.


 Black would be better. I love fingerless gloves. My SS didn't do out the questioner either so I'm taking it to mean I can send things I love.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Donna I would suggest black gloves! White ones might get dirty quickly. Go you, crafty lady!
Yup, I agree. Black matches everything!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I'm leaning towards suffering from severe paranoia since I think I'm going to buy one or two items specific items my SS giftee wanted (then supplement it with some other things to surprise them), so holy crap I hope no one is planning to expand their collection into their wishlist items because if you are, it's going to be your own fault if you get a dupe!!

I'm especially feeling this way because I'm thinking about getting a more expensive indie brand so if they get a dupe I will feel really bad especially since I could be spending that towards 2-3 other items on their wishlist DX


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want to throw this out there for opinions.  I would like to crochet a pair of fingerless gloves for my person (whom I do not know anything about as she frequents threads I do not) so I'm thinking either black or white because those kind of go with any colour coat.  What do you think?  Is this something that would make you happy if you got it?

Unfortunately, not only do I not know my person, she has no polish wishlist and hasn't answered our little questionnaire.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing for me.  It's like having more wiggle room but more room for failure too.

I will totally go over my limit though...simply because I have no self control and ooooo!  pretty!  My person NEEDS that too!  I'm pretty hopeless.
If I were you secret santa I would love a pair of black fingerless gloves.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> So I'm leaning towards suffering from severe paranoia sinceÂ I think I'm going to buy one or two items specific items my SS giftee wanted (then supplement it with some other things to surprise them), so holy crap I hope no one is planning to expand their collection into their wishlist items because if you are, it's going to be your own fault if you get a dupe!! I'm especially feeling this way because I'm thinking about getting a more expensive indie brand so if they get a dupe I will feel really bad especially since I could be spending that towards 2-3 other items on their wishlist DX


 I have a deal with my husband. We can't buy anything off our wish lists this time of year do or that very reason.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I were you secret santa I would love a pair of black fingerless gloves.
You're not mine lol.  I was just thinking fingerless so they can still show off their mani!  I'm always thinking, ya know.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 16, 2013)

> You're not mine lol. Â I was just thinking fingerless so they can still show off their mani! Â I'm always thinking, ya know.


 Such a great idea DonnaD!!! I would lean towards the black pair.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol. That is actually a quite awesome thought.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

Did anyone else not get their person's Mut name in the pairings? Sent pm to mm asking for it


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm leaning towards suffering from severe paranoia since I think I'm going to buy one or two items specific items my SS giftee wanted (then supplement it with some other things to surprise them), so holy crap I hope no one is planning to expand their collection into their wishlist items because if you are, it's going to be your own fault if you get a dupe!!

I'm especially feeling this way because I'm thinking about getting a more expensive indie brand so if they get a dupe I will feel really bad especially since I could be spending that towards 2-3 other items on their wishlist DX

I'm leaving my wishlist alone because of the two Secret Santas I'm participating in have it.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

yay for secret santa shopping!  Already hit up some indie stores &amp; DL! yay!!  That added with some other awesome deals on sets people posted in the last few weeks, and my SS nails gift is coming along very nicely!  And I've decided that if it came in a subscription box, it doesn't count towards the $ limit either- it's extra.






And I keep remembering other things and editing the survey I posted in the thread (&amp; editing my wl too!)- sorry to whoever my SS is! I swear I'm done editing them now!!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of any indie brands having sales?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any indie brands having sales?
rescue beauty lounge is doing 50% off tomorrow! i don't know if they really qualify as "indie" but they're definitely not common around here.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  rescue beauty lounge is doing 50% off tomorrow! i don't know if they really qualify as "indie" but they're definitely not common around here.
Awesome!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Will you need a promo code or will it just be a sale?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

Some indie brands are laying low right now in preparation for BLOWING OUR MINDS WITH AWESOME in two weeks. There's one in particular that has shut down entirely until then.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else not get their person's Mut name in the pairings? Sent pm to mm asking for it

Donna I just replied!  Sorry for any confusion, it was in there, but it was probably buried in all the information.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, I may have just bought THREE of those Nails Inc sets from Sephora... this is just way too much fun!  One for me, one more for my nails SS, one for my regular SS (who has a huge nail polish obsession apparently, lol).  And several other things.  And the Blitz code worked for me again 





Hooray!


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any indie brands having sales?

there's also some clearance polishes at Cult nails &amp; Glitter Daze (Glitter daze's sale section is selling the full size ones for $7, which usually what their mini price is). There's a few of them that have been on my WL forever that are now on clearance, and I'm trying to be good and not buy anything from my wl now!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Such a great idea DonnaD!!! I would lean towards the black pair.
Also LOVE fingerless gloves.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 16, 2013)

Phew. Well, I'm done nail shopping for my SS giftee. And I checked at the PO about shipping, so I'm all set. Now to think about something handmade. I'm considering some small homemade bath bombs that could work for mani soaking. But I personally don't soak anymore -- do you guys?


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I may have just bought THREE of those Nails Inc sets from Sephora... this is just way too much fun!  One for me, one more for my nails SS, one for my regular SS (who has a huge nail polish obsession apparently, lol).  And several other things.  And the Blitz code worked for me again 





Hooray!
What does the blitz code get you?


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Donna I just replied!  Sorry for any confusion, it was in there, but it was probably buried in all the information.
Yikes I just found it lol, so sorry old age setting in


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Whelp I am definitely going over the $20.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does the blitz code get you?
An Awesome goodie bag filled with 8 samples, I think they are all deluxe or at least mostly deluxe sized items


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Phew. Well, I'm done nail shopping for my SS giftee. And I checked at the PO about shipping, so I'm all set. Now to think about something handmade. I'm considering some small homemade bath bombs that could work for mani soaking. But I personally don't soak anymore -- do you guys?


 I don't soak but only because I don't have anything to soak my hands in. I'd be all over a bomb for mani soaking.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whelp I am definitely going over the $20.
I'm definitely over.  I just picked up one of those cute polish bottle key chains from Ellagee on top of everything else.  And I had to use the Blitz code (damn you!) and picked up 2 of the nails inc after party sets and one of the ice cream sets.  I'm stepping away from the computer now before I blow my entire xmas budget on a perfect stranger lol.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some indie brands are laying low right now in preparation for BLOWING OUR MINDS WITH AWESOME in two weeks. There's one in particular that has shut down entirely until then.

oooo, which one? do tell!!!


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: 

What are your fav brands?

 Deborah Lippmann ,Zoya,Julep, Butter London

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

MIX

What brand do you not want

What brand would you like to try

Ciate

What colors are your go to colours

Pin,Purple and emerald green. Love glitters also.

What colors do you avoid:

Yellow, Red 

Any speciality polishes that you would like?

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

How would you describe your style 

classic but a little unexpected.

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
 

No problem
What kind of extras would make your day?
Little mini polishes, anything really.


What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Pink hands down

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Sephora, I would buy the Dior holiday polish, sparkling  plum.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm definitely over.  I just picked up one of those cute polish bottle key chains from Ellagee on top of everything else.  And I had to use the Blitz code (damn you!) and picked up 2 of the nails inc after party sets and one of the ice cream sets.  I'm stepping away from the computer now before I blow my entire xmas budget on a perfect stranger lol.
I have never tried Ellagee, but I may have to buy that nail polish key chain it is super cute.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm definitely over.  I just picked up one of those cute polish bottle key chains from Ellagee on top of everything else. * And I had to use the Blitz code (damn you!)* and picked up 2 of the nails inc after party sets and one of the ice cream sets.  I'm stepping away from the computer now before I blow my entire xmas budget on a perfect stranger lol.

Hahaha you're welcome!  There's a Sephora deals/codes/purchases discussion thread on here, that's how I found out about the Blitz bag.  I got the Holly Jolly Nourishment set (the one that's now sold out) right when they first came out, before they even announced it on the website - seriously, several ladies on here should be full-time private investigators, they are THAT GOOD.  It's supposed to be a one-time code, but there's a glitch where if you ordered a Blitz bag before it was debuted on the website, the code will work multiple times.  Kind of.  It's pretty random.  Some people have been able to use the code 5+ times, others only once.  I'm not going to try again after two bags (FYI got the Festive Cheery Endurance one this time!), but it's still a sweet deal!

Oh and there's also the FIXIT code - also on Sephora, also for minimum $25 purchase, you have a choice of 3 bags, all MUCH cuter than the blitz bag, but the 12 included samples are all foils. And the BLITZ ones are mostly deluxe.

http://www.sephora.com/blitz

http://www.sephora.com/fixit

ETA: omg! Polish keychain!  SQUEEEEE cuteness!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oooo, which one? do tell!!!




Geek Chic Cosmetics.  They're probably off the radar for most people around here (I think I'm the only person on the board who has ordered from them!), and they do nail stuff, eyeshadow, blush, solid fragrance, lip stuff, etc.  And pretty much everything is nerdtastic, as suggested by their name.  Nail polish inspired by Carl Sagan, eyeshadow based on _The Walking Dead_, _The Princess Bride_ lipgloss, and much, much more.  Or there will be much, much more once they reopen in two weeks.  (I may get my Santee some stuff from there depending on how her fandoms line up because I am virtually *guaranteed* that she won't already have any of it!)


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any indie brands having sales?
There is a bunch like Megan said getting ready to have some massive sales.  A few have some clearance stuff.  I will work up a list of them and post it in here probably sometime tomorrow ish for everybody as kind of a here is what you can get where.  I have a sneaky feeling there's going to be a lot of indie shopping being done this year which is awesome because those of us who aren't as familiar can fall in love with them and those of us who are already hooked can further obsessions.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Geek Chic Cosmetics.  They're probably off the radar for most people around here (I think I'm the only person on the board who has ordered from them!), and they do nail stuff, eyeshadow, blush, solid fragrance, lip stuff, etc.  And pretty much everything is nerdtastic, as suggested by their name.  Nail polish inspired by Carl Sagan, eyeshadow based on _The Walking Dead_, _The Princess Bride_ lipgloss, and much, much more.  Or there will be much, much more once they reopen in two weeks.  (I may get my Santee some stuff from there depending on how her fandoms line up because I am virtually *guaranteed* that she won't already have any of it!)
I tried to go there last night to finally buy the ones I have been wanting and BAM.... closed.  Serves me right.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm definitely over.  I just picked up one of those cute polish bottle key chains from Ellagee on top of everything else.  And I had to use the Blitz code (damn you!) and picked up 2 of the nails inc after party sets and one of the ice cream sets.  I'm stepping away from the computer now before I blow my entire xmas budget on a perfect stranger lol.
what's an ice cream set?


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Geek Chic Cosmetics.  They're probably off the radar for most people around here (I think I'm the only person on the board who has ordered from them!), and they do nail stuff, eyeshadow, blush, solid fragrance, lip stuff, etc.  And pretty much everything is nerdtastic, as suggested by their name.  Nail polish inspired by Carl Sagan, eyeshadow based on _The Walking Dead_, _The Princess Bride_ lipgloss, and much, much more.  Or there will be much, much more once they reopen in two weeks.  (I may get my Santee some stuff from there depending on how her fandoms line up because I am virtually *guaranteed* that she won't already have any of it!)
OOOO! Geek chic! I know of them! I've never tried any of their polishes before, but I love their eyeshadows!  (note to Secret Santa- if you'd like to go the fandom route, I totally









all things Harry Potter, ST:next gen, ST: DS9, and Disney Princesses &amp; Villains.. )


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what's an ice cream set?
http://www.sephora.com/ice-cream-sprinkles-collection-P378389?skuId=1498161

i actually just ordered one (for my SS)  because it was so cute


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes I also grabbed one set for my SS and one for my nails SS and a blue feather effects for meeeee.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to go there last night to finally buy the ones I have been wanting and BAM.... closed.  Serves me right.
I tried to give the heads-up about the shutdown last week in the other SeSa thread as soon as I found out about it!  On the up side, they will be rolling out a bunch of new stuff when they come back, so they're making this worth our wait.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.sephora.com/ice-cream-sprinkles-collection-P378389?skuId=1498161

i actually just ordered one (for my SS)  because it was so cute
OMG how cute is that??


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to give the heads-up about the shutdown last week in the other SeSa thread as soon as I found out about it!  On the up side, they will be rolling out a bunch of new stuff when they come back, so they're making this worth our wait.
I just hope the 2 polishes I want are still available.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok done with my SS for nails shopping I think.  I feel a little guilty I can't get her more of what she wants, but hope she will be happy overall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am way over budget either way.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just hope the 2 polishes I want are still available.
My understanding is that whatever they currently have up on the site will still be available once it comes back.  They recently had the Reckoning, and they cut a huge chunk of their catalog.  It seems like anything that was going to get discontinued would have been DC'd at that time.  And they just recently launched the Pretty Soldier collection, so that should stick around for a while.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG how cute is that??
I got that because of our pm...you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Must. Stop. Shopping.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Must. Stop. Shopping. 
I hate it. I want to keep looking at this topic but if I see anymore good sales, I'll be foodless until January BAHAH.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going to watch In Plain Sight on DVD and paint my nails while I contemplate what to get my Secret Santa giftee (that is what the person we're sending to is called, right?) because she hasn't done the questionnaire yet and I can't find a Nails wishlist or anything about nail polish on her profile or in posts she's made. Anybody have any ideas? I know I'm not the only one in this boat. My own wishlist is not in my signature because eventhough I switched to the desktop version of MUT on my phone it won't let me share things in my signature. I'm going to have to go to the library and use a computer for that tomorrow. I hope I haven't been too much trouble for whoever got my name as her giftee.


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got a tad bit done today.  So far, three things for my ss gift.  I had all 4 of my kids with me ages 7,3,2, and 1.  People in ulta were looking at me like I was crazy.  They were all being good though, thank God for mini m&amp;ms.  My two year old was chanting purple, purple, purple, so my ss will be getting a purple polish that can be attributed to my 2 year old boy's taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, for whomever has me, I love so many different colors, I have no specific taste, except not a fan of reds and I have a lot of silvers.  I only have tried cheaper brands and zoya, opi, and china glaze.  I love those three brands but am also interested in butter London, DL, any indies, Essie, orly, and...... anything else that is a good brand.  I am not a sticker, stamper, or nail wrap type of person though.  And, I love candy, candles, scarves, and will be glad for swatched items as extras.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

I went to ulta today but it was so chaotic that I didn't get what I wanted. That and my husband following me around. Lol I've got a pretty God idea on where I'm going with my gifted but will finish deciding tomorrow.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went to ulta today but it was so chaotic that I didn't get what I wanted. That and my husband following me around. Lol I've got a pretty God idea on where I'm going with my gifted but will finish deciding tomorrow.
That was me today everywhere I went.  Drove me nuts.  I think we should have done this Secret Santa in July next time!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Is anyone else starting to get "am i getting them a good enough present" anxiety?

I know it's the thought and effort that counts but I seriously think way too hard about these things bahahah.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will you need a promo code or will it just be a sale?
no promo code needed! just a sale (on all polishes except for the bloggers &amp; fan collections of polishes).


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else starting to get "am i getting them a good enough present" anxiety?

I know it's the thought and effort that counts but I seriously think way too hard about these things bahahah.
Yeah I feel this big time especially for my nails santa.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I feel this big time especially for my nails santa.
Right? I know everyone will be genuinely appreciative but I still want her to LOVE all of it, if that makes sense hahaha.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 16, 2013)

> Is anyone else starting to get "am i getting them a good enough present" anxiety? I know it's the thought and effort that counts but I seriously think way too hard about these things bahahah.


 I'm with ya there.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else starting to get "am i getting them a good enough present" anxiety?

I know it's the thought and effort that counts but I seriously think way too hard about these things bahahah.

ahahah! yes!  My giftee didn't list any specific polishes, just some brands &amp; some colors..  I really hope she likes the ones I'm picking!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2013)

I think we'll all be ok! It sounds like everyone is getting in to it and really going above and beyond to make it nice


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 17, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

OPI, Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, Zoya

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Zoya

What brand do you not want

None that I can think of but I'm not a big fan of Revlon nail polish.

What brand would you like to try

I would love to try our some indies

What colors are your go to colors

Dark cremes: Navy, Purple, Greys, Greens, Neutrals

Bright colors except for pinks (not really a pink girl)

What colors do you avoid:

Neons, pastels,whites.

Any specialty polishes that you would like?

I'm open to ideas and very willing to experiment!

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

an amazing nailpolish remover that will help me remove glitters easily!

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Anything indie, and really curious about Formula X!

How would you describe your style

Dark &amp; Edgy for work. Otherwise glittery and bright on the weekends!

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

I love minis, but realize the selection's so much wider for full size.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Swatched is fine.

What kind of extras would make your day?
specialty foods from your region. One of your favorite, go-to pastry/dessert recipes.

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Dark grey

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
The Formula X 22 set.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 17, 2013)

What are your fav brands?

Zoya, Julep, Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure 

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:

Julep

What brand do you not want

Color Club (unless they are holos, as I hear those are good!), 

What brand would you like to try

I would love to try some indie brands, as well as the new Formula X.  Any new brands that you love would be awesome!

What colors are your go to colors

Purples definitely! For the summer, I love the neons and bright pinks and corals.  For the fall, I've been loving deep burgundies and purples, also really enjoying hunter greens and rich reds. 

What colors do you avoid:

Whites, "nudes", yellows 

Any specialty polishes that you would like?

I'm pretty open here, I would just say I don't really enjoy crackle or magnetic polishes 

Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection?

A remover for glitter polishes would be much appreciated! Also swatch sticks, something to hold the swatch sticks together, mani clean up tools, and a dotting tool. 

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?

Would love anything Deborah Lippman or similar high end brands, also any of the Formula X top coats, the superwatts, sparklers look particularly interesting!

How would you describe your style

Classic preppy with an edge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles

Don't really have a preference here!

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Not a problem 

What kind of extras would make your day?
Hmmm, I'd love any makeup extras, food extras (especially stuff from where you live), anything really!

What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)
Purple!

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
The Formula X 22 set.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right? I know everyone will be genuinely appreciative but I still want her to LOVE all of it, if that makes sense hahaha.
I completely understand this.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

PSA:  If you're shopping for China Glaze or Color Club and want to get the most bang for your buck, I would like to take this moment to recommend Victoria's Nail Supply!  Prices tend to run under $4 per bottle.  I've placed more than my share of orders with them (oh, that glorious CG OMG order!) with no shipping or billing issues.  They don't always have everything, but they do have more than you're going to find at, say, Sally Beauty.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

The new colors of China Glaze are on sale at Ulta buy two get one free.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 17, 2013)

> I just want to throw this out there for opinions. Â I would like to crochet a pair of fingerless gloves for my person (whom I do not know anything about as she frequents threads I do not) so I'm thinking either black or white because those kind of go with any colour coat. Â What do you think? Â Is this something that would make you happy if you got it? Unfortunately, not only do I not know my person, she has no polish wishlist and hasn't answered our little questionnaire. Â Not sure if that's a good or bad thing for me. Â It's like having more wiggle room but more room for failure too. I will totally go over my limit though...simply because I have no self control and ooooo! Â pretty! Â My person NEEDS that too! Â I'm pretty hopeless. [/quote I would love cream or gray gloves or navy gloves. I love those colors for sweaters. I am guilty of not updating list. I promise to do this once get to desk top.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to watch In Plain Sight on DVD and paint my nails while I contemplate what to get my Secret Santa giftee (that is what the person we're sending to is called, right?) because *she hasn't done the questionnaire yet and I can't find a Nails wishlist or anything* about nail polish on her profile or in posts she's made. Anybody have any ideas?

I know I'm not the only one in this boat. My own wishlist is not in my signature because even though I switched to the desktop version of MUT on my phone it won't let me share things in my signature. I'm going to have to go to the library and use a computer for that tomorrow. I hope I haven't been too much trouble for whoever got my name as her giftee.
Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else starting to get "am i getting them a good enough present" anxiety?

I know it's the thought and effort that counts but I seriously think way too hard about these things bahahah.

 

@peridotcricket I'm in the same boat but I think I've got it covered.  My person has a makeup wishlist because she's also participating in the regular secret santa so I'm assuming she's more of a makeup person but I've got 2 different sets of minis for her and a couple of regular sized polishes, the key chain and I'm making the fingerless gloves so I feel that's plenty and I hope she likes it.  If someone gave the things I bought to me, I'd be over the moon so I'm pretty confident about it.

Of course, I may become less confident as the time comes closer to send it...so yeah.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 17, 2013)

But I honestly can't help but wish I had a person that I feel that I know better from the boards whose love of polish is well known to me...I think it would make it more fun for me and would give me lots more enthusiasm and excitement about it.  

Does that make me sound like a big jerk?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

Le sigh.  I really wish that Espionage Cosmetics had their nail wraps up for sale already.  I know there would be at least one design that would be *perfect* for my Santee if she could handle wraps (everyone likes steampunk, MST3K, and/or Legos, right?).  On the up side, there are a lot of other indies that have some fantastic stuff.  I did pick up a couple of bottles of drugstore polishes that were kind of on her list, but I'm thinking that indies would be groovier to get as a present because they're hard to find.  Well, not hard to *find*.  More like hard to know the existence of.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PSA:  If you're shopping for China Glaze or Color Club and want to get the most bang for your buck, I would like to take this moment to recommend Victoria's Nail Supply!  Prices tend to run under $4 per bottle.  I've placed more than my share of orders with them (oh, that glorious CG OMG order!) with no shipping or billing issues.  They don't always have everything, but they do have more than you're going to find at, say, Sally Beauty.
OHEMGEE!  I really, really hate you right now.  China Glaze for $2.75?  China Glaze is one of my favourite brands and the amount of cash I will could devest myself of on that site is obscene.   Why did God see fit to make me so charming and witty at the expense of giving me will power and self control?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

> OHEMGEE! Â I really, really hate you right now. Â China Glaze for $2.75? Â China Glaze is one of my favourite brands and the amount of cash I will could devest myself of on that site is obscene. Â  Why did God see fit to make me so charming and witty at the expense of giving me will power and self control? Â  :laughing:


 *curtsey* My work here is done.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 17, 2013)

> @peridotcricketÂ I'm in the same boat but I think I've got it covered. Â My person has a makeup wishlist because she's also participating in the regular secret santa so I'm assuming she's more of a makeup person but I've got 2 different sets of minis for her and a couple of regular sized polishes, the key chain and I'm making the fingerless gloves so I feel that's plenty and I hope she likes it. Â If someone gave the things I bought to me, I'd be over the moon so I'm pretty confident about it. Of course, I may become less confident as the time comes closer to send it...so yeah.


 I'd be over the moon if I got that!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 17, 2013)

How does everyone feel about getting some manicure tools as extras?  I'm thinking things like orangewood sticks, cuticle pushers, buffing blocks, cuticle cream, etc?  I just placed a big order of supplies, and so I was wondering if adding some as extras would be something giftees would be interested in receiving?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 17, 2013)

> How does everyone feel about getting some manicure tools as extras? Â I'm thinking things like orangewood sticks, cuticle pushers, buffing blocks, cuticle cream, etc? Â I just placed a big order of supplies, and so I was wondering if adding some as extras would be something giftees would be interested in receiving?


 I'd love those and I ordered some for my santee. I love having mani tools but often would rather spend the money on nail polish so it'd be great to get as a gift.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2013)

> How does everyone feel about getting some manicure tools as extras? Â I'm thinking things like orangewood sticks, cuticle pushers, buffing blocks, cuticle cream, etc? Â I just placed a big order of supplies, and so I was wondering if adding some as extras would be something giftees would be interested in receiving?


 My giftee requested no tools. But I could always use things like that!!


----------



## Lily V (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PSA:  If you're shopping for China Glaze or Color Club and want to get the most bang for your buck, I would like to take this moment to recommend Victoria's Nail Supply!  Prices tend to run under $4 per bottle.  I've placed more than my share of orders with them (oh, that glorious CG OMG order!) with no shipping or billing issues.  They don't always have everything, but they do have more than you're going to find at, say, Sally Beauty.

Yes, I hate you too.  (or at least my wallet does..)




  Oy, must.stop.shopping!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@peridotcricket I'm in the same boat but I think I've got it covered.  My person has a makeup wishlist because she's also participating in the regular secret santa so I'm assuming she's more of a makeup person but I've got 2 different sets of minis for her and a couple of regular sized polishes, the key chain and I'm making the fingerless gloves so I feel that's plenty and I hope she likes it.  If someone gave the things I bought to me, I'd be over the moon so I'm pretty confident about it.

Of course, I may become less confident as the time comes closer to send it...so yeah.

I would also be thrilled to receive a hand-knit gift, I love fingerless gloves too- my hands are always cold!  I think your giftee will love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does everyone feel about getting some manicure tools as extras?  I'm thinking things like orangewood sticks, cuticle pushers, buffing blocks, cuticle cream, etc?  I just placed a big order of supplies, and so I was wondering if adding some as extras would be something giftees would be interested in receiving?

As long as they didn't say "no tools" in their survey, WL, etc- sounds good to me!  You can always use more goodies like that...

I need to stop shopping, seriously- it's bad, it's been all- one for my giftee, one for me... ha!  My giftee has some similar tastes as I do, so it's so hard to not want to buy myself the same things I get her! ha!    Also, if anyone's been trying to order anything from the 50% rescue beauty lounge sale- the website's up and running again (it keeps getting overloaded &amp; crashing), but keep trying, it does work eventually (I just bought 5 polishes



)  Sale's on till 5 pm EST btw.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd so be up for it if it included the new fan and blogger collections. :C I guess I'll just have to wait until they do another 50% off sale.

I made VIB and picked up one of the remaining $5 Nails Inc kits from Sephora. Here's scrangie's swatches for them: http://www.scrangie.com/2013/08/nails-inc-after-party-glitter-nail.html 



 Also, I can't believe they're the 0.33oz/10mL versions instead of the 0.17oz/5mL versions for $5! I'm not sure I really love most of the colours (already have Zoya Storm, not interested in DL Happy Birthday type colours/glitter in general, I like the red) but for $5, lol why not. 

...also, damn, $5 for 3 FS Nails Inc polishes? Maybe I'll grab a few more.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does everyone feel about getting some manicure tools as extras?  I'm thinking things like orangewood sticks, cuticle pushers, buffing blocks, cuticle cream, etc?  I just placed a big order of supplies, and so I was wondering if adding some as extras would be something giftees would be interested in receiving?
I would love cuticle/hand cream, kiss files and orange sticks.  I never have enough of those things.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does everyone feel about getting some manicure tools as extras?  I'm thinking things like orangewood sticks, cuticle pushers, buffing blocks, cuticle cream, etc?  I just placed a big order of supplies, and so I was wondering if adding some as extras would be something giftees would be interested in receiving?
If it were me, I'd be all over that.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 17, 2013)

I think everyone could always use tools! I know I never fork over the money for tools because I'm too busy buying polish. . I think a few little tools is a great idea. I just wanted to say thank you to the lovely lady who is my secret Santa! Don't stress over me at all! I literally just send almost my entire nail collection to my mom who is very sick in the hospital to cheer her up! So its like I'm starting over again! I want you to share your favorites with me &amp; help me discover some fun new things! I am up for anything. I love the wonderful ladies here on MUT! This is so much fun!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 17, 2013)

[@]trekkersangel[/@] I'm so sorry that your mother is sick, I hope that it's nothing serious &amp; she feels better soon. That's really kind of you to send her your polishes, you sound like a wonderful daughter.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 17, 2013)

> [@]trekkersangel[/@] I'm so sorry that your mother is sick, I hope that it's nothing serious &amp; she feels better soon. That's really kind of you to send her your polishes, you sound like a wonderful daughter.


 Thanks. She's hanging in there. She is expected to make a full recovery, but she will be there several weeks. She loves painting her nails &amp; the nurses there offered to paint them for her so I sent my collection so she can change her color every day to help pass the time. My mom is a trooper.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd so be up for it if it included the new fan and blogger collections. :C I guess I'll just have to wait until they do another 50% off sale.

I made VIB and picked up one of the remaining $5 Nails Inc kits from Sephora. Here's scrangie's swatches for them: http://www.scrangie.com/2013/08/nails-inc-after-party-glitter-nail.html 



 Also, I can't believe they're the 0.33oz/10mL versions instead of the 0.17oz/5mL versions for $5! I'm not sure I really love most of the colours (already have Zoya Storm, not interested in DL Happy Birthday type colours/glitter in general, I like the red) but for $5, lol why not. 

...also, damn, $5 for 3 FS Nails Inc polishes? Maybe I'll grab a few more.

Yeah, I know I was  a little bummed that those 2 collections aren't on sale.  I did see on their facebook page, that the sale was extended to 9pm tonight, due to the technical difficulties their servers kept having- so that's nice of them tho.    I keep waffling on the nails sets!! $5 is a GREAT price for Nails inc, but the after party might be too close to dupes for me...  arrgghh!

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think everyone could always use tools! I know I never fork over the money for tools because I'm too busy buying polish. . I think a few little tools is a great idea.

I just wanted to say thank you to the lovely lady who is my secret Santa! Don't stress over me at all! I literally just send almost my entire nail collection to my mom who is very sick in the hospital to cheer her up! So its like I'm starting over again! I want you to share your favorites with me &amp; help me discover some fun new things! I am up for anything. I love the wonderful ladies here on MUT! This is so much fun!

lots of hugs to you &amp; your mom!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@peridotcricket I'm in the same boat but I think I've got it covered.  My person has a makeup wishlist because she's also participating in the regular secret santa so I'm assuming she's more of a makeup person but I've got 2 different sets of minis for her and a couple of regular sized polishes, the key chain and I'm making the fingerless gloves so I feel that's plenty and I hope she likes it.  If someone gave the things I bought to me, I'd be over the moon so I'm pretty confident about it.

Of course, I may become less confident as the time comes closer to send it...so yeah.
Id be over the moon to get what your putting in your gift and the gloves is just icing on the top especially since its handmade! So that's one lucky gal! I understand the confident thing, I keep jumping from online store to online store trying to figure out if what I'm choosing will make her happy because my person has a pretty big collection - so I'm fairly sure shes more of a nail polish gal. Personally I'm equally interested in both makeup and nail polish but I just got to collecting it just last year, that and the fact my mother-in-law is a nail technician and owns her own business so I've always had access to her lol but its quickly become an obsession now since I change my nail color almost every day.

@ the tool thing, I don't necessarily use tools but would love to try more artsy type designs definitely

On another note, I don't own much of Zoya, but I saw they're selling the matte set again soon, does anyone own this? I just want to know how well it stays on I've been wanting to try out mattes.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 17, 2013)

I love tools and would be happy to receive extras. I am constantly losing files, nail clippers, tweezers, etc. By far my favorite tool is the plastic cuticle pusher with the rubber tip. Super hard to find, I ordered one from Amazon, and have since acquired two more. I guard them with my life!! Lol...they work so well for me, I can push my cuticles back and get every little piece of dead skin off with them, gross, I know, but those stupid cheap things work so well!! I keep one in the shower and use it while taking a bath.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. She's hanging in there. She is expected to make a full recovery, but she will be there several weeks. She loves painting her nails &amp; the nurses there offered to paint them for her so I sent my collection so she can change her color every day to help pass the time. My mom is a trooper.
@trekkersangel, I'm glad she's hanging in there I wish her a speedy recovery!, and that's so great that she can pass the time with your set to change up her nails, it really does make the mood lighter when doing that . I find that painting my nails a different color every day or based on my mood makes a world of difference, and with the work I do, its always the one thing people see when they talk to me because they're staring at my nails while I'm typing - it's definitely a great convo-starter I find lol.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 17, 2013)

[@]trekkersangel[/@] Glad to hear your mom is going to be OK. I know I always feel better when my nails are done. That's awesome that the nurses offered to do her nails!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 17, 2013)

> Thanks. She's hanging in there. She is expected to make a full recovery, but she will be there several weeks. She loves painting her nails &amp; the nurses there offered to paint them for her so I sent my collection so she can change her color every day to help pass the time. My mom is a trooper.


 You are such a great daughter!!! Painting my nails really helped me through my double mastectomy this year. Really put a smile on my face and made me feel girly. Awesome nurses!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 17, 2013)

Someone asked if any indie brands were having sales...Polish Addict Nail Color is having a sale for her birthday...36% off when you spend $36 or more today only. Code is L36. I just ordered a mystery box and a few other polishes to use the coupon. I'm going to use the contents of the mystery box for gifts, and at least some will make their way to my Secret Santa. She is open to trying new things. I really hope she likes what I've picked for her so far!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 17, 2013)

Now it's so fun to read posts by my santee.  I've done a ton of shopping but I'm still stalking too!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> Now it's so fun to read posts by my santee. Â I've done a ton of shopping but I'm still stalking too!


 I've got mine done too but I'm getting tickled when I see a post of my santee.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 17, 2013)

Project Secret Santa is in full swing! I just placed a couple of online orders and have a list figured out for the extras I need to grab when I'm out and about. I'm hoping she likes everything!

Does anyone else feel like making a cheat sheet and checking off possible Secret Santas by what they are posting? Every time someone says something about their Santee I'm thinking "Okay, I didn't put that in my list so she can't have my name". Or: "Oooh, she could be talking about me, I'd love that!!"  

Just to make you all crazy, I'll give a hint: My Santee has been posting here fairly regularly. And it's great because she's given me lots of awesome ideas!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 17, 2013)

> Project Secret Santa is in full swing! I just placed a couple of online orders and have a list figured out for the extras I need to grab when I'm out and about. I'm hoping she likes everything! Does anyone else feel like making a cheat sheet and checking off possible Secret Santas by what they are posting? Every time someone says something about their Santee I'm thinking "Okay, I didn't put that in my list so she can't have my name". Or: "Oooh, she could be talking about me, I'd love that!!" Â  Just to make you all crazy, I'll give a hint: My Santee has been posting here fairly regularly. And it's great because she's given me lots of awesomeÂ ideas!!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 ^^^ THIS!!! ^^^ Also have been having fun looking at everyone else's wish lists even if they aren't my Santee just to see what everyone is into.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've got mine done too but I'm getting tickled when I see a post of my santee.
Same!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw a couple of posts that reminded me that sigs can't be seen on mobile. Cutting and pasting my list: What are your fav brands? Butter London, Julep, Zoya, Deborah Lippmann What brand do you have the most of in your collection: Butter London, Zoya and Julep What brand do you not want Butter London, Zoya, Julep, Deborah Lippmann -- easiest way to avoid duplicates! What brand would you like to try Indies (except Glitter Guilty, as I have a sub), Sephora Formula X (except Pyrotechnic and Juju) and OPI/Essie (I just have a few mini of these two) What colors are your go to colours I'm open to pretty much anything except the colors I "avoid" What colors do you avoid: Neons, khaki green Any speciality polishes that you would like? I'd LOVE to try a thermal, especially one with white (e.g., white to blue or pink or purple) Is there a tool or something other than a polish that you are looking to add to your collection? I wouldn't mind a very basic stamper to try, but otherwise, I'm good with dotters, stripers, etc. What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far? Dollish Inconceivable (or pretty much anything from the Princess Bride collection ... I love that movie) How would you describe your style Single color professional most days -- but I love glitter and fun colors (except neons) Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles I want ALL the minis!!! But I'm happy with full bottles as well. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? I'm OK with them. What kind of extras would make your day? Extras? I'm just glad to be participating! Chocolate is always good, or any kind of special local "goodie" What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?) Not a color per se, but I generally wear a range of "neutral" polishes most days. I work at a conservative company in a conservative industry. You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? Either the Ciate Mini Mani Month or the Formula X The Twenty-Two set


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 17, 2013)

Trekkersangel -- glad that your mom's health is on the mend. Must be a relief for all. Sounds like she'll have a blast with her instant nail stash!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else starting to get "am i getting them a good enough present" anxiety?

I know it's the thought and effort that counts but I seriously think way too hard about these things bahahah.
I wasn't until today.  I am overwhelmed at the possibilities.  I am not worried as much that it won't be good enough but will it be "right".  I put pressures on myself to be creative and find the perfect present and I am way over thinking it. 

On the plus side, I totally didn't order anything for me so that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't until today.  I am overwhelmed at the possibilities.  I am not worried as much that it won't be good enough but will it be "right".  I put pressures on myself to be creative and find the perfect present and I am way over thinking it. 

On the plus side, I totally didn't order anything for me so that's a step in the right direction.
That's basically what's going on in my head. I want to get things that she'll WANT to use more just once for fun. I just end up second guessing myself a lot bahah.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

I bought a couple of things yesterday -- and then I reread my Santee's list and reconsidered what I wanted to do. Decisions are hard!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm nervous about what to get my swap partner. I know she's on the nail board lots and I just want to make her happy.. the thing is though that I have no clue what she has.

I'm thinking of getting her a Chanel polish and seeing if I can get her a few indie polishes.

Any thoughts?

P.S. I'm definitely giving her a gift receipt!


----------



## FireNRice (Nov 18, 2013)

What are your fav brands? Zoya, OPI, China Glaze What brand do you have the most of in your collection: Julep, China Glaze, Zoya, OPI What brand do you not want Julep, Color Club, drug store brands What brand would you like to try Dior, Deborah Lippman, RBL, piCture pOlish, indies What colors are your go to colours Blacks, grays, dark shades, blues, greens, mint green, tiffany blue What colors do you avoid? Pinks and reds. Yellows tend not to work well with my skin tone. Not a fan of glitter polishes. Any speciality polishes that you would like? I love Zoya Pixie Dust (I have almost all of them except Godiva and NYX, which I want) and OPI liquid Sand (I have Alcatraz Rocks). I really want to try out some indie brands. And thermals. What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far? I don't have a current specific want that I can think of. How would you describe your style Adventurous, edgy, a little bit boho, a little bit glam Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles I like both! What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? LOVE THEM What kind of extras would make your day? Striping tape! Anything really =] What ONE COLOUR (not brand or product in particulra) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickes?) Blues You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? Nail Polish or Urban Decay Naked2


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've got mine done too but I'm getting tickled when I see a post of my santee.
I haven't seen hide not hair of my person and I know nothing about her.  I'm sad about that.  It would be fun to see what she has to say here.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't until today.  I am overwhelmed at the possibilities. * I am not worried as much that it won't be good enough but will it be "right"*.  I put pressures on myself to be creative and find the perfect present and I am way over thinking it. 

On the plus side, I totally didn't order anything for me so that's a step in the right direction.

 
Exactly.  I don't know a single thing about my person expect that she likes makeup as evidenced by her signature.  I don't even have a single post to help me out...I hope she'll like what I end up giving.  I bought a lot of stuff but what will end up n the mail to her has the potential to change depending on what I think at the time.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 18, 2013)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  My person added a nail polish wish list!!!!  Maybe she'll make a post soon.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  My person added a nail polish wish list!!!!  Maybe she'll make a post soon.
lol poor Donna, well now you can have some more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Â My person added a nail polish wish list!!!! Â Maybe she'll make a post soon.


 Doesn't she have to have 50 posts to join?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

> Doesn't she have to have 50 posts to join?


 I think she means her SS isn't very active.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok, sorry if this doesn't come off well. My desktop is still down. Favorite brands: Zoya and Julep these are the only polishes I have Brand I want: A England, Dior, YSL, Jin Soon, X... Just don't like drug store brands Would like to try any of these or other similar ones Go to color: metallic red Colors to avoid: yellows and neons Would like any on wish list Would love to try tools for beginners My style is sophisticated classic with pops of colors Would prefer full size I love samples Extras: I love surprises, maybe minis, love milk chocolate, jazz, accessories Colors: prefer rich vibrant colors- nothing crazy Just won?: I would buy earrings or maybe perfume I love perfume. I wear it everyday and going to bed. I love hand moisturizers I love my bichon frise puppy- Renesma- Nessie for short I love spending time with family. I frequent my local AMC theatre a lot. I love dining out and going to plays and musicals. I love poetry and receiving books. I am very down to earth and easy going. Well I hope this helps my SS. Happy shopping. :flowers:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

Woo hoo! My SS's order from Sephora just shipped!~


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been on both sites and both of my people are not very active. Some posts have been weeks ago. I wonder if anyone backed out.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Woo hoo! My SS's order from SephoraÂ just shipped!~Â  :santa: Â


 From what I can tell by last year, your person will be very happy with their gifts.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2013)

> Woo hoo! My SS's order from SephoraÂ just shipped!~Â  :santa: Â


 Mine did too!! I am so excited!! I bought a mystery box yesterday from Polish Addict so some of that will make it into my santee's box, and I placed another order today for something else. I can't wait to see all the stuff together!!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm nervous about what to get my swap partner. I know she's on the nail board lots and I just want to make her happy.. the thing is though that I have no clue what she has.

I'm thinking of getting her a Chanel polish and seeing if I can get her a few indie polishes.

Any thoughts?

P.S. I'm definitely giving her a gift receipt!

Anyone that receives a Chanel polish is going to be super-spoiled, how could she not like it?


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Anyone that receives a Chanel polish is going to be super-spoiled, how could she not like it?


 I would love to try a Chanel polish. I wouldn't care what color, lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

This is possible overkill since I already made a wish list, but:



Spoiler



What are your fav brands?
Essie, Indies, Deborah Lippmann

What brand do you have the most of in your collection:
Julep

What brand do you not want:
Wet 'n Wild

What brand would you like to try:
Anything!

What colors are your go to colors:
Pinks, nudes, purples, whites, golds, silvers, lots more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What colors do you avoid?
Blue, green, black

Any speciality polishes that you would like?
Sure, surprise me! No crackle please.

What is that one polish you have been wanting but just haven't bought so far?
Oh man, I have some killers on my wishlist.  Mostly obsessed with the Essie Encrusteds right now.

How would you describe your style:
girly/professional/trendy/glam/fun

Would you rather have a bunch of minis or one or two full sized bottles:
Either one!

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
A-ok with me, just please not thinned.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Tools/nail art accessories! I really need a nail scrub brush.  Anything edible or handmade would totally make me smile too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What ONE COLOR (not brand or product in particular) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest?)

Sparkley whites.
 

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Hmmm...probably the nude Ruffian set, then hair stuff!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone that receives a Chanel polish is going to be super-spoiled, how could she not like it?
This.  I'd love to try one but it's so ridiculously expensive I can't even consider it :/


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

My SS is so much cooler than I am--but it is fun shopping for her.  I am such a square!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

hello nail shoppers! i just saw this thread for 20% off ALL butter london at b-glowing (i've ordered from them before and they're fantastic)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139224/code-for-20-off-all-butter-london-at-b-glowing-com


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hello nail shoppers! i just saw this thread for 20% off ALL butter london at b-glowing (i've ordered from them before and they're fantastic)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139224/code-for-20-off-all-butter-london-at-b-glowing-com
Thanks, I was searching this morning for butter london deals!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel so lost nail polish shopping for my ss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i'm just not sure what she would like   even with her answers to the questions   sigh  I'm sure i'm over thinking this.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel so lost nail polish shopping for my ss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i'm just not sure what she would like   even with her answers to the questions   sigh  I'm sure i'm over thinking this.
Yeah I think we all feel this way a bit :/ It is hard because you want to get your SS something they LOVE not just something that 'fits' for their profile (at least for me!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel so lost nail polish shopping for my ss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i'm just not sure what she would like   even with her answers to the questions   sigh  I'm sure i'm over thinking this.
Definitely don't over think it. Just try to make it fun for both her and you! I've decided that's my goal hahah.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

Ack! I just remembered something! Is this the SeSa where you're only supposed to send high-end stuff? Are indies okay, or is anything okay as long as your Santee has it on their list (say, Rimmel or Wet'n'Wild)?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ack! I just remembered something! Is this the SeSa where you're only supposed to send high-end stuff? Are indies okay, or is anything okay as long as your Santee has it on their list (say, Rimmel or Wet'n'Wild)?
I was under the impression anything was fair game since the limit is only $20 give or take $5. I think limiting it to high end stuff would definitely put a damper on the amount one could send. All of the polishes I ordered were sephora by opi and nails inc, so i don't even know if that counts as high end.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2013)

> > Ack! I just remembered something! Is this the SeSa where you're only supposed to send high-end stuff? Are indies okay, or is anything okay as long as your Santee has it on their list (say, Rimmel or Wet'n'Wild)?
> 
> 
> I was under the impression anything was fair game since the limit is only $20 give or take $5. I think limiting it to high end stuff would definitely put a damper on the amount one could send. All of the polishes I ordered were sephora by opi and nails inc, so i don't even know if that counts as high end.


 Erm, no, I didn't find anything about everyone agreeing only to send high-end polishes, and I looked before I signed up. I wasn't going to participate if we were limiting it to Chanel or Deborah Lippmann. Some people seem to not want "drugstore brands", but that doesn't mean we're limited to sending 1 polish that costs $20.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

I love drug store brands as well as high end brands. I haven't had any experience with indies. But I hope to get some soon. My very favorite polish right now is Essie.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

> I love drug store brands as well as high end brands. I haven't had any experience with indies. But I hope to get some soon. My very favorite polish right now is Essie.


 Essie is my long time favorite! While I would love to try a Deborah Lippmann or similar, I do not expect them--and I hope they only show up if my SS got a great deal (beauty brands is having such a sale--NOT a hint to my SS, I just like the site and they are giving a $10 gift card with each order). I think we are all doing this for fun and to give others a smile--not to empty our accounts on multiple $20 polishes.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm, no, I didn't find anything about everyone agreeing only to send high-end polishes, and I looked before I signed up. I wasn't going to participate if we were limiting it to Chanel or Deborah Lippmann. Some people seem to not want "drugstore brands", but that doesn't mean we're limited to sending 1 polish that costs $20.
Yeah I am one of the 'no drug store' branders but it's not a price thing it's that they won't stay on my nails.  None of them, ever.  I'm totally ok with Nails Inc, Sephora by Opi, and others people have mentioned.  It's just that, for example, Wet n' Wild has never stayed on me without chipping, no matter the top or base coat, for more than 8 (waking) hours.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 18, 2013)

You ladies are very thoughtful. I am glad to see my SS's have posted a bit more about their preferences. That's part of the reason I haven't rushed to shop. I am feeling a little behind the ball, but there's still plenty of time. And, I will hopefully have a bit more time, if I survive this crazy work week. Ugh. Haha. Happy Monday!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2013)

> > Erm, no, I didn't find anything about everyone agreeing only to send high-end polishes, and I looked before I signed up. I wasn't going to participate if we were limiting it to Chanel or Deborah Lippmann. Some people seem to not want "drugstore brands", but that doesn't mean we're limited to sending 1 polish that costs $20.
> 
> 
> Yeah I am one of the 'no drug store' branders but it's not a price thing it's that they won't stay on my nails. Â None of them, ever. Â I'm totally ok with Nails Inc, Sephora by Opi, and others people have mentioned. Â It's just that, for example, Wet n' Wild has never stayed on me without chipping, no matter the top or base coat, for more than 8 (waking) hours.


 If my santee had that problem, I would definitely get brands that worked for her.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who answered my high-end-or-not question! My Santee specifically has my favorite drugstore brand listed, so I got all kinds of Ideas, but then I started rethinking them due to what I thought was the rule. I'm still poking around indie sites because fandom polishes! f***, yeah! So many ideas over here.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2013)

So far all I've got for my giftee are extras. I have a million and one ideas, but I'm worried about shipping if I buy online, and I can't get back out to Ulta, TJ Maxx, or Sally Beauty Supply until Saturday. It's driving me nuts. And on top of that, I don't generally shop for the kind of polishes she seems to prefer. But I know which brands other people like in those colors and finishes, and I can get my hands on them pretty easily. I subscribe to a couple of nail polish fiends on YouTube, which has been very helpful. I mean, I still can't paint my own nails very well, but they've been a big help finding out which brands have what color, what finish, do they chip like crazy on everybody or only some people, what's available now, can I still get that awesome dark green cream from 3 years ago, etc.


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I might be about done.  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.  I also got things for her kids.


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 18, 2013)

If I can I might throw in an indie too if I can get paid in time.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be about done.  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.  I also got things for her kids.
I think this is enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be super pleased.  I understand you though- I'm having the same kind of thoughts!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be about done.  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.  I also got things for her kids.
That sounds like a great variety!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

> I think I might be about done.Â  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.Â  I also got things for her kids.


 Wow! I think you have done quite well.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

> I think I might be about done.Â  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.Â  I also got things for her kids.


 Well I don't have any kids so I guess your not my secret Santa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously that is great.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

> Well I don't have any kids so I guess your not my secret Santa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously that is great.


 Unless she is being sneaky and by kids she means puppy children or kitten children!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok, good.  My husband is out of state until around dec. 22.  But, I was talking to him on the phone last night about how stressed I was trying to make sure the gift I am giving will be good enough, and he just laughed and preceded to ask me what Christmas gifts I have gotten so far for our kids (ages 7,3,2,1).  I was like "uuummmm nothing."  I think it is sometimes harder to shop for and please a stranger than it is to please our love ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unless she is being sneaky and by kids she means puppy children or kitten children!





And, by kids I might even mean hamsters or fish or husbands and live in roomates  After all, men can be big kids.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2013)

> I think I might be about done.Â  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.Â  I also got things for her kids.


 I'd be happy with that! I, too, am struggling with how much is enough, or too much. I have two sets of two polishes each (so 4 full size total) and one set of 3 full size polishes (not telling brands, my SS came up with a specific brand and I don't want to give it away!!) But I got such good deals on them with sales and coupons that I'm only at about $15, and that's for 2 higher end brands and one somewhat lower end brand. I also have a few minis that I'm throwing in as extras, and some extra nail art supplies from my stash. Oh, and I might add in a polish or two from an indie mystery box I just ordered if I get dupes. So if I add all that up, I'm to $20, possibly a bit over. I think once it all gets here and I can see it all laid out, I will feel better about what I purchased. I'm going by myself, if I would be happy to receive what I'm giving, then I think that's all I can do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

definitely obsessing over the extras for my giftee now. also there's one more polish i just remembered would be perfect for her based on her favorite colors. i'm really debating whether i should get it or not. the 20% off at b-glowing is a great deal but with the shipping it's not really worth it for a single polish. i might sit on the idea of getting her one more polish for the next week or so, since i did see it was on amazon with prime shipping.

i'm getting to that point in the semester where i'm getting super lazy about cooking and spending all my money on take out now though, bye bye $$$.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd be happy with that!

I, too, am struggling with how much is enough, or too much. I have two sets of two polishes each (so 4 full size total) and one set of 3 full size polishes (not telling brands, my SS came up with a specific brand and I don't want to give it away!!) But I got such good deals on them with sales and coupons that I'm only at about $15, and that's for 2 higher end brands and one somewhat lower end brand. I also have a few minis that I'm throwing in as extras, and some extra nail art supplies from my stash. Oh, and I might add in a polish or two from an indie mystery box I just ordered if I get dupes. So if I add all that up, I'm to $20, possibly a bit over.

I think once it all gets here and I can see it all laid out, I will feel better about what I purchased. I'm going by myself, if I would be happy to receive what I'm giving, then I think that's all I can do!




Omgosh I that sounds fabulous, I think you did an ausome job. I ordered one set that happened to be the colors she is looking for and that is almost $20 and there's a few more I'm getting not including the extras I'm putting in. Hoping to find more deals to maximize my dollar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd be happy with that!

I, too, am struggling with how much is enough, or too much. I have two sets of two polishes each (so 4 full size total) and one set of 3 full size polishes (not telling brands, my SS came up with a specific brand and I don't want to give it away!!) But I got such good deals on them with sales and coupons that I'm only at about $15, and that's for 2 higher end brands and one somewhat lower end brand. I also have a few minis that I'm throwing in as extras, and some extra nail art supplies from my stash. Oh, and I might add in a polish or two from an indie mystery box I just ordered if I get dupes. So if I add all that up, I'm to $20, possibly a bit over.

I think once it all gets here and I can see it all laid out, I will feel better about what I purchased. I'm going by myself, if I would be happy to receive what I'm giving, then I think that's all I can do!




This sounds like a killer haul!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! I guess because I ordered everything online and don't have it in front of me it just seems like not enough! Lol....I'm obsessing over the smallest thing, like "did I read that right? Two full size polishes for that price? In those colors? I want one for me, too!" I was good, though, and only ordered one of everything because I know someone is shopping for me, too! And speaking of that, I see people on here worried like I am, and then I start thinking I hope that's not my Santa worried about what she's getting me! I love nail polish, any brand, any size, if I can slap it on my fingers, it's good enough for me! Lol....I have color &amp; finish preferences just like anybody else, but honestly, the thought that a (somewhat) complete stranger is taking the time to shop for me just tickles me pink!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks guys! I guess because I ordered everything online and don't have it in front of me it just seems like not enough! Lol....I'm obsessing over the smallest thing, like "did I read that right? Two full size polishes for that price? In those colors? I want one for me, too!" I was good, though, and only ordered one of everything because I know someone is shopping for me, too!

*And speaking of that, I see people on here worried like I am, and then I start thinking I hope that's not my Santa worried about what she's getting me! I love nail polish, any brand, any size, if I can slap it on my fingers, it's good enough for me! Lol....I have color &amp; finish preferences just like anybody else, but honestly, the thought that a (somewhat) complete stranger is taking the time to shop for me just tickles me pink!*
this is me exactly! i can pretty much find a reason to like most anything!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I think I might be about done.Â  Do you all think that a zoya, 2 china glaze, a nails inc., 2 mini essies, plus a few extra seems ok, or do I need to do more.Â  I also got things for her kids.


 Wow!! Your lucky lady is going to be thrilled.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm all kinds of torn.  I bought the nails inc trio, the DL mini trio, a cuticle oil, a couple of full size not drug store bottles* and my extras will be the fingerless gloves and key chain.  It seems like enough but I keep thinking of other things I'd like to get her.

It's harder to buy for a stranger than it is to buy for people you know!!    I just want her to like it and not think I'm cheap.

*I don't want to say which brand because they;re specific to what she says she likes on her wishlist.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I'm all kinds of torn. Â I bought the nails inc trio, the DL mini trio, a cuticle oil, a couple of full size not drug store bottles* and my extras will be the fingerless gloves and key chain. Â It seems like enough but I keep thinking of other things I'd like to get her. It's harder to buy for a stranger than it is to buy for people you know!! Â  Â I just want her to like it and not think I'm cheap. *I don't want to say which brand because they;re specific to what she says she likes on her wishlist.


 Those gifts sound amazing. I seriously doubt that she will think that. Plus you are taking your time and talent to make gloves. Your Lady will be over the moon.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

> Ok, good.Â  My husband is out of state until around dec. 22.Â  But, IÂ was talking to him on the phone last night about how stressed I was trying to make sure the gift I am giving will be good enough, and he just laughed and preceded to ask me what Christmas gifts I have gottenÂ so farÂ for our kids (ages 7,3,2,1).Â  I was like "uuummmm nothing."Â  I think it is sometimes harder to shop for and please a stranger than it is to please our love ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha ha ha! My husband is the same way. I've got all this stuff laid out in our room for my secret Santee's &amp; he asks me, what have we bought the kids so far? Uuuuuum! Oh yeah! There's 6 of them isn't there. I guess I better get on that! Ha ha ha. What he doesn't understand is that make-up &amp; nail polish is SO much more exciting than Legos &amp; Barbies!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd be happy with that!

I, too, am struggling with how much is enough, or too much. I have two sets of two polishes each (so 4 full size total) and one set of 3 full size polishes (not telling brands, my SS came up with a specific brand and I don't want to give it away!!) But I got such good deals on them with sales and coupons that I'm only at about $15, and that's for 2 higher end brands and one somewhat lower end brand. I also have a few minis that I'm throwing in as extras, and some extra nail art supplies from my stash. Oh, and I might add in a polish or two from an indie mystery box I just ordered if I get dupes. So if I add all that up, I'm to $20, possibly a bit over.

I think once it all gets here and I can see it all laid out, I will feel better about what I purchased. I'm going by myself, if I would be happy to receive what I'm giving, then I think that's all I can do!





I would also be overjoyed with that haul.

I think we are all worrying too much


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Ha ha ha! My husband is the same way. I've got all this stuff laid out in our room for my secret Santee's &amp; he asks me, what have we bought the kids so far? Uuuuuum! Oh yeah! There's 6 of them isn't there. I guess I better get on that! Ha ha ha. What he doesn't understand is that make-up &amp; nail polish is SO much more exciting than Legos &amp; Barbies!!


 I bought my daughter the too faced palette that I really want for myself. She asked for it and she really wants it too. I only have one child and she's almost 17. I think it is easier to shop for my DD than for my secret Santa. I live with her everyday and know exactly what she wants. How old are your kids?


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I bought my daughter the too faced palette that I really want for myself. She asked for it and she really wants it too. I only have one child and she's almost 17. I think it is easier to shop for my DD than for my secret Santa. I live with her everyday and know exactly what she wants. How old are your kids?
I had my 3 girls first ages 10, 8, &amp; 6.  And then I was blessed with 3 little boys ages 4, 2, &amp; 6 months.  I'm SO looking forward to my girls being make-up aged so I can buy them fun things, but at the same time I hope that day is far far away because I want them to stay little forever.  People think I'm crazy. . . . I know there are people who like to be referred to as the crazy cat lady. . . I'm the crazy kid lady.  I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 19, 2013)

One of my SS gifts is being delivered today!!! Yeah!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I had my 3 girls first ages 10, 8, &amp; 6. Â And then I was blessed with 3 little boys ages 4, 2, &amp; 6 months. Â I'm SO looking forward to my girls being make-up aged so I can buy them fun things, but at the same time I hope that day is far far away because I want them to stay little forever. Â People think I'm crazy. . . . I know there are people who like to be referred to as the crazy cat lady. . . I'm the crazy kid lady. Â I wouldn't have it any other way.


 I always wanted six kids, just life didn't work out that way. My daughter didn't start wearing makeup until about six months ago. She doesn't wear that much makeup, but she does wear mascara almost everyday now


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ha ha ha! My husband is the same way. I've got all this stuff laid out in our room for my secret Santee's &amp; he asks me, what have we bought the kids so far? Uuuuuum! Oh yeah! There's 6 of them isn't there. I guess I better get on that! Ha ha ha. What he doesn't understand is that make-up &amp; nail polish is SO much more exciting than Legos &amp; Barbies!!

So your husband is like mine.  "What did we get my mother?"   No, buddy.  I do his, my mom, my dad, his dad, two sisters, two sil, brother, two bil, five nieces, four nephews, two sets of grandparents, the angel tree at church, my work, his work, the cats, and the dogs.  You can get one that one buddy.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

My husband doesn't buy any gifts either, not even one for me!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My husband doesn't buy any gifts either, not even one for me!

Mine does get me presents. Of course I do make it easy by taking the Ulta and Sephora catalog and marking it up.  I want this brand in these flavors but not if you get this other thing.  And then fill out my amazon wish list.


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't until today.  I am overwhelmed at the possibilities.  I am not worried as much that it won't be good enough but will it be "right".  I put pressures on myself to be creative and find the perfect present and I am way over thinking it. 

On the plus side, I totally didn't order anything for me so that's a step in the right direction.

Last night, MrKitty who I am now calling Darth Smarmy sat next to me offering a running commentary while I was online shopping for my Secret Santas... 'One for your Secret Santa, One for you."   Darth Smarmy is going to be surprised when he finds his stocking filled with Nail Polish and Lipstick.   I am incapable of shopping without getting something for myself.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Last night, MrKitty who I am now calling Darth Smarmy sat next to me offering a running commentary while I was online shopping for my Secret Santas... 'One for your Secret Santa, One for you."   Darth Smarmy is going to be surprised when he finds his stocking filled with Nail Polish and Lipstick.   I am incapable of shopping without getting something for myself.   
I have found myself ordering two of everything!  One for SS, one for me!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Last night, MrKitty who I am now calling Darth Smarmy sat next to me offering a running commentary while I was online shopping for my Secret Santas... 'One for your Secret Santa, One for you."   Darth Smarmy is going to be surprised when he finds his stocking filled with Nail Polish and Lipstick.   I am incapable of shopping without getting something for myself.   

*laughs* Mine would also offer a snarky running commentary, he does that all the time whenever we go to Walgreens or Target and I have to look at the polish section while we're there.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 19, 2013)

> *laughs* Mine would also offer a snarky running commentary, he does that all the time whenever we go to Walgreens or Target and I have to look at the polish section while we're there.


 My fiancÃ©e did that with my Christmas list for his mom. I listed things like bubble bath and Sephora X nail polish and he said "don't you have enough nail polish? You don't need anymore nail polish." I said "she asked me what I WANTED, not what I NEEDED." Not my fault he has underwear, socks &amp; dress shirts on his list.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> > *laughs* Mine would also offer a snarky running commentary, he does that all the time whenever we go to Walgreens or Target and I have to look at the polish section while we're there.
> 
> 
> My fiancÃ©e did that with my Christmas list for his mom. I listed things like bubble bath and Sephora X nail polish and he said "don't you have enough nail polish? You don't need anymore nail polish." I said "she asked me what I WANTED, not what I NEEDED." Not my fault he has underwear, socks &amp; dress shirts on his list.


 Underwear, socks, and dress shirts are the last thing I want somebody else to buy for me. I don't care if they can pick the perfect color, size, and fit. Those things I want to buy myself because I can. I do not understand men. Not to be rude, but - You're a grownup and you still expect your mommy to buy your underwear?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

I would be okay with those cute shea-infused socks from Bath and Body Works if my mom wanted to buy them, but I'd rather she not know what my underwear, undershirts, etc., look like.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Underwear, socks, and dress shirts are the last thing I want somebody else to buy for me. I don't care if they can pick the perfect color, size, and fit. Those things I want to buy myself because I can. I do not understand men. Not to be rude, but - You're a grownup and you still expect your mommy to buy your underwear?
I really don't see the big deal. But that might be because my grandma still buys my dad and uncle the essentials they need on occasion, and sometimes they ask for them for presents just because they buy all their hobby items themselves.

Most guys hate shopping; the retail stores I worked at had their mens section laid out totally differently from the womens section because they always take in to account that guys want it to be easy, quick, and painless. My fiance refuses to buy himself clothes unless I'm with him.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My fiancÃ©e did that with my Christmas list for his mom. I listed things like bubble bath and Sephora X nail polish and he said "don't you have enough nail polish? You don't need anymore nail polish." I said "she asked me what I WANTED, not what I NEEDED." Not my fault he has underwear, socks &amp; dress shirts on his list.

Fortunately mine doesn't do that to me - he's said that I could have worse hobbies than nail polish, so while he snarks he's still supportive of my hobby, that and I think he's amused that I could paint my nails -and- go through a dungeon at the same time without missing a beat on either. Why yes, we are the Geeky Nerd Couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fortunately mine doesn't do that to me - he's said that I could have worse hobbies than nail polish, so while he snarks he's still supportive of my hobby, that and I think he's amused that I could paint my nails -and- go through a dungeon at the same time without missing a beat on either. Why yes, we are the Geeky Nerd Couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Funny enough, my fiance on occasion has encouraged me to go into making my own makeup. I was like HAH, that's more of a science, and I'm bad at science. He still teases me about having too much nail polish, but he knows I love it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't see the big deal. But that might be because my grandma still buys my dad and uncle the essentials they need on occasion, and sometimes they ask for them for presents just because they buy all their hobby items themselves.

Most guys hate shopping; the retail stores I worked at had their mens section laid out totally differently from the womens section because they always take in to account that guys want it to be easy, quick, and painless. My fiance refuses to buy himself clothes unless I'm with him.
I worked in men's section of a department more for a summer and the store discovered my sales were three times that of the men salespeople because men hated shopping but saw me in a mom/girlfriend/wife role.  The shopper would say these need a new shirt for work; male salesperson chose one whereas I picked up half a dozen options and the man walked out with 4 shirts instead of one. 



  Men just can't shop like we can.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Woohoo this is getting fun!  Birchbox order is shipped, just made a way cool purchase on Etsy, next stop is Sally's and then the funnest part of all will be wrapping everything!


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My fiancÃ©e did that with my Christmas list for his mom. I listed things like bubble bath and Sephora X nail polish and he said "don't you have enough nail polish? You don't need anymore nail polish." I said "she asked me what I WANTED, not what I NEEDED." Not my fault he has underwear, socks &amp; dress shirts on his list.
  My husband calls my wants "Needful Things" - sometimes he says it like he's Gollum... "She wants it precious, where's she gonna put it?"  He actually gets a kick out of my obsession with the chemistry, and the history of  makeup.   

Saturday we went to Ikea to get another Helmer and then we stopped at Nordstrom where I picked up several new bottles of polish.   His only comment was: "You already have one of those, didn't you say you wanted the Chanel Blue?"  Turns out that yes, I do have Deborah Lippman's "Don't Tell Mama" and he remembered because he laughed when I told him what I was wearing.  

I have "Rules"...   Daphne's Immutable Rules of the Universe... 

Rule #3:  A man never tells a woman she has "enough" of anything she wants.  Wants are not quantitative, they are not up for value judgement.  They are WANTS.  

Rule #5:  Any time nudity becomes an option, the first people to strip are the last people you want to see naked.


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fortunately mine doesn't do that to me - he's said that I could have worse hobbies than nail polish, so while he snarks he's still supportive of my hobby, that and I think he's amused that I could paint my nails -and- go through a dungeon at the same time without missing a beat on either. Why yes, we are the Geeky Nerd Couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
LOL... the best couples are always Geeky Nerd Couples.   I need a flat surface and a drop cloth to paint my nails but I can apply Hourglass Icon on the back of Harley Road King going 60 miles an hour down a winding road perfectly.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fortunately mine doesn't do that to me - he's said that I could have worse hobbies than nail polish, so while he snarks he's still supportive of my hobby, that and I think he's amused that I could paint my nails -and- go through a dungeon at the same time without missing a beat on either. Why yes, we are the Geeky Nerd Couple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I did something similar to that!, I remembered playing some game online and my husband was taking his sweet time crafting something so I started painting my nails. He finds it amusing I can still type madly on the keyboard for my commands and not mess up my freshly coated nails. We are truly a geeky couple. What chick decides to paint her nails in tardis designs? &lt;--- this girl. Considering my husband's mom does nails, he is fine with my obsession. In fact he notices women's nails a lot because of it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL I finally finished my polish inventory. I don't have as much polishes as some of you ladies, but it was fun anyway. I've been meaning to do it even without the secret santa thing so this is cool.

I think for now I'm going to leave this thread. Every time I come in, I leave more and more paranoid my gift isn't good enough. @[email protected] I was pretty confident putting it together originally but now I'm like "Oh no what if it doesn't have enough polishes?!" (Since I opted for the expensive treat route and decided to throw in a few minis along with that) "What if she doesn't like the minis and will only end up using them once?!" "What if my extras aren't good enough?!?!?"

Soooooo I'm just going to step away. I hope she likes what I picked out for her and if I come across anything else I'll add it on, but I think I've done enough agonizing for now lol


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2013)

I can pinpoint one reason why guys ask for sucks and underwear for Christmas because my brother does that for this reason: When they were kids, their mom would buy them underwear for Christmas every single year. Mom stops for whatever reason, and it just doesn't feel like Christmas any more. My brother actually *complained* about not getting underwear and socks for Christmas because of what he felt was part of the annual ritual.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

> I can pinpoint one reason why guys ask for sucks and underwear for Christmas because my brother does that for this reason: When they were kids, their mom would buy them underwear for Christmas every single year. Mom stops for whatever reason, and it just doesn't feel like Christmas any more. My brother actually *complained* about not getting underwear and socks for Christmas because of what he felt was part of the annual ritual.


 That's totally my brother &amp; toothbrushes! He refuses to buy his own toothbrushes because he knows he will always get some in his stocking at Christmas. My mom forgot one year &amp; he was ticked off for the entire day. Guys are so weird!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can pinpoint one reason why guys ask for sucks and underwear for Christmas because my brother does that for this reason: When they were kids, their mom would buy them underwear for Christmas every single year. Mom stops for whatever reason, and it just doesn't feel like Christmas any more. My brother actually *complained* about not getting underwear and socks for Christmas because of what he felt was part of the annual ritual.
I like this reasoning. My family has a tradition (maybe it's common? idk) of doing Christmas pajamas on Christmas Eve as the "one" present we get on Christmas Eve. I know since I have a little brother who is 8, they won't stop any time soon, but if they ever did stop, it wouldn't feel right.

But as a kid it drove me nuts because I was ALWAYS convinced that "this is year is going to be different, this year i will get a toy on christmas eve" and now it's what I look forward to most bahahahah.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw this online and thought it would be a great Christmas tradition, I don't have any kids yet but this is something I would do anyway because my family did something similar when I was growing up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"A Christmas Eve box (they get to open it on Christmas Eve)! They get new pjs (to wear that night), a Christmas movie, hot chocolate, snacks for the movie, etc!!! This would be an awesome new tradition!!"


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like this reasoning. My family has a tradition (maybe it's common? idk) of doing Christmas pajamas on Christmas Eve as the "one" present we get on Christmas Eve. I know since I have a little brother who is 8, they won't stop any time soon, but if they ever did stop, it wouldn't feel right.

But as a kid it drove me nuts because I was ALWAYS convinced that "this is year is going to be different, this year i will get a toy on christmas eve" and now it's what I look forward to most bahahahah.
I'm 49 - and every year like clockwork my Xmas package includes socks, underwear, a pair of flannel jammies and a robe. When I'm away from home for Xmas, it really does give me a sense of connection.    Last year it was red/black flannel footie jammies and a red robe with cat appliques.    No idea where she finds the things she sends but I look forward to what she comes up with.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 19, 2013)

We got Christmas pajamas too! I did pajama pants last year for my husband, kid, and me. May do shirts this year to mix it up, and because my husband will wear the pants for the next five years because he never gets rid of clothes. 

He has a Gamecube shirt from when the gamecube came out that he still wears. LOL. I kind of love it.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I finally finished my polish inventory. I don't have as much polishes as some of you ladies, but it was fun anyway. I've been meaning to do it even without the secret santa thing so this is cool.

I think for now I'm going to leave this thread. Every time I come in, I leave more and more paranoid my gift isn't good enough. @[email protected] I was pretty confident putting it together originally but now I'm like "Oh no what if it doesn't have enough polishes?!" (Since I opted for the expensive treat route and decided to throw in a few minis along with that) "What if she doesn't like the minis and will only end up using them once?!" "What if my extras aren't good enough?!?!?"

Soooooo I'm just going to step away. I hope she likes what I picked out for her and if I come across anything else I'll add it on, but I think I've done enough agonizing for now lol

Pfftt! Part of the fun is the element of surprise, and I love seeing what people's tastes are. I'm confident the expensive treat and mini's are just fine, perfect, and any extras are a win-win bonus. I personally would be thrilled with just a treat polish and minis, it's the thought that goes into the gift that's the important part.

Don't stress over what you've picked out versus what other people have picked out. This isn't a contest about who can buy the Best Gift Ever.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

> Pfftt! Part of the fun is the element of surprise, and I love seeing what people's tastes are. I'm confident the expensive treat and mini's are just fine, perfect, and any extras are a win-win bonus. I personally would be thrilled with just a treat polish and minis, it's the thought that goes into the gift that's the important part. Don't stress over what you've picked out versus what other people have picked out. This isn't a contest about who can buy the Best Gift Ever.


 Yes! This! This is in no way a competition. I think we all just genuinely want to make someone's Christmas a little brighter! Whether that is done with one polish or a thousand, it doesn't matter. In fact I'd be totally thrilled with one polish &amp; a note saying "Merry Christmas I think you're swell!" I honestly just can't wait go see what magical things everybody gets! I get SO excited at other people's excitement &amp; happiness! It makes me giddy.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think we will all be psyched with whatever we get, no matter if it's 1 thing or 10 things



.  The good thing about polish is it can be mixed, layered and franken-ed to our own tastes.  If all else fails, even the ugliest polish can be used to fix a run in your tights, haha!  I just think it's sweet that us ladies are willing to take time and money out of our busy lives to send a gift to a stranger.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 19, 2013)

> LOL I finally finished my polish inventory. I don't have as much polishes as some of you ladies, but it was fun anyway. I've been meaning to do it even without the secret santa thing so this is cool. I think for now I'm going to leave this thread. Every time I come in, I leave more and more paranoid my gift isn't good enough. @[email protected] I was pretty confident putting it together originally but now I'm like "Oh no what if it doesn't have enough polishes?!" (Since I opted for the expensive treat route and decided to throw in a few minis along with that) "What if she doesn't like the minis and will only end up using them once?!" "What if my extras aren't good enough?!?!?" Soooooo I'm just going to step away. I hope she likes what I picked out for her and if I come across anything else I'll addÂ it on, but I think I've done enough agonizing for now lol


 I would totally love a "treat" polish that I might never purchase myself. And I would be thrilled to receive a few extras along with it. It think it goes to show just how caring and generous everyone is to be worried or anxious that their Santee is happy with what they're giving. From what I've seen posted, I think we're going to have some VERY happy ladies when the boxes start showing up. I haven't read a post yet that I didn't think "oh, I hope that's MY Santa!! I love what she bought!!" So my advice, have a cup of tea, sit back and keep reading! Enjoy this, it's supposed to be fun!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

So.

Now that *some* of our shopping trips are winding down. When do y'all plan on sending your presents?

It would be neat for mine to get hers closer to christmas, but i'm afraid of waiting to mail it because I don't want it to get caught up and arrive AFTER christmas since mail slows down around this time.

Don't worry, I'm not anywhere near ready to mail mine out yet. My sephora order should be here tomorrow, getting treats next week, and maybe look for a nice box to put everything in.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

> So. Now that *some* of our shopping trips are winding down. When do y'all plan on sending your presents? It would be neat for mine to get hers closer to christmas, but i'm afraid of waiting to mail it because I don't want it to get caught upÂ and arrive AFTER christmasÂ since mail slows down around this time. Don't worry, I'm not anywhere near ready to mail mine out yet. My sephora order should be here tomorrow, getting treats next week, and maybe look for a nice box to put everything in.


 According to the rules the latest you can mail out is the 15th. I'm aiming to send it out the first because I'm excited for my person to get it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

> So. Now that *some* of our shopping trips are winding down. When do y'all plan on sending your presents? It would be neat for mine to get hers closer to christmas, but i'm afraid of waiting to mail it because I don't want it to get caught upÂ and arrive AFTER christmasÂ since mail slows down around this time. Don't worry, I'm not anywhere near ready to mail mine out yet. My sephora order should be here tomorrow, getting treats next week, and maybe look for a nice box to put everything in.


 I'm one of those people who like to get things done before the rush of the post office happens. My goal is to mail mine out Monday or Tuesday of next week so my Santee's have them on December 1st for reasons they will understand when their packages arrive! It will be a busy weekend for me packing &amp; wrapping it all the way I want it to be. I'm way excited. Wrapping is my favorite part!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm one of those people who like to get things done before the rush of the post office happens. My goal is to mail mine out Monday or Tuesday of next week so my Santee's have them on December 1st *for reasons they will understand when their packages arrive!*

It will be a busy weekend for me packing &amp; wrapping it all the way I want it to be. I'm way excited. Wrapping is my favorite part!
I'm intrigued!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

> I'm one of those people who like to get things done before the rush of the post office happens. My goal is to mail mine out Monday or Tuesday of next week so my Santee's have them on December 1st for reasons they will understand when their packages arrive! It will be a busy weekend for me packing &amp; wrapping it all the way I want it to be. I'm way excited. Wrapping is my favorite part!


 I suck at pretty wrapping. Now trick wrapping I'm all over it.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm one of those people who like to get things done before the rush of the post office happens. My goal is to mail mine out Monday or Tuesday of next week so my Santee's have them on December 1st for reasons they will understand when their packages arrive!

It will be a busy weekend for me packing &amp; wrapping it all the way I want it to be. I'm way excited. Wrapping is my favorite part!
I sense 12 days of gifts! So exciting. .. or food, wrapping is my favorite part too!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm one of those people who like to get things done before the rush of the post office happens. My goal is to mail mine out Monday or Tuesday of next week so my Santee's have them on December 1st for reasons they will understand when their packages arrive!

It will be a busy weekend for me packing &amp; wrapping it all the way I want it to be. I'm way excited. Wrapping is my favorite part!
Wrapping is my favorite part too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm awful at wrapping, but I have a lot of cute tissue paper and ribbon to compensate


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 19, 2013)

Guh I guess this is the itme to make requests then:

Santa, please send mine early if possible! I will likely be going back to China in the latter half of December. My grandfather is sick, and his prognosis isn't good going into next year, so hopefully I can secure a job offer and make my plans. I want to be able to squeal over your hard work on the board before I go because otherwise, it might not happen until way into January.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guh I guess this is the itme to make requests then:

Santa, please send mine early if possible! I will likely be going back to China in the latter half of December. My grandfather is sick, and his prognosis isn't good going into next year, so hopefully I can secure a job offer and make my plans. I want to be able to squeal over your hard work on the board before I go because otherwise, it might not happen until way into January.
I'm so sorry to hear kyuu :[


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> I think we will all be psyched with whatever we get, no matter if it's 1 thing or 10 things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .Â  The good thing about polish is it can be mixed, layered and franken-ed to our own tastes.Â  If all else fails, even the ugliest polish can be used to fix a run in your tights, haha!Â  I just think it's sweet that us ladies are willing to take time and money out of our busy lives to send a gift to a stranger.Â


 Yup. This is how I feel.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 19, 2013)

> I like this reasoning. My family has a tradition (maybe it's common? idk) of doing Christmas pajamas on Christmas Eve as the "one" present we get on Christmas Eve. I know since I have a little brother who is 8, they won't stop any time soon, but if they ever did stop, it wouldn't feel right. But as a kid it drove me nuts because I wasÂ ALWAYS convinced that "this is year is going to be different, this year i will get a toy on christmas eve" and now it's what I look forward to most bahahahah.


 My mom always got us new Jammie's to wear Christmas Eve and I do it for my kids. My 11 year old has already ask for ones from justice. I always buy them on Black Friday. As far as underwear, my mom has also been doing this for YEARS! She always puts them in our stockings an it's always a big hoot to see what she has found


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, when people do start receiving there packages, should we start a new thread, for people to post reveals in, like they did for the other secret santa last year or post them in this thread?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

> Just out of curiosity, when people do start receiving there packages, should we start a new thread, for people to post reveals in, like they did for the other secret santa last year or post them in this thread?


 I sorta assumed the mods would start one close to shipping time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just out of curiosity, when people do start receiving there packages, should we start a new thread, for people to post reveals in, like they did for the other secret santa last year or post them in this thread?
There's one dedicated topic to reveals that's already been made by Zadi for the regular SS group. I'll tag @magicalmom to see if she would like to make one for nails since there were a couple of ground rules Zadi made in her thread (using spoilers and such).


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's one dedicated topic to reveals that's already been made by Zadi for the regular SS group. I'll tag @magicalmom to see if she would like to make one for nails since there were a couple of ground rules Zadi made in her thread (using spoilers and such).
Cool, thanks


----------



## Christa W (Nov 20, 2013)

So for me it's all about giving... not receiving.  I ordered something online and now I am second guessing myself now that I have it in my hands.  I know I am over thinking things and now I am sad.  I know there's still time and there are some great deals out there.  My Facebook is literally spammed with indie polish (thankfully it took over game requests) so I am sure when I find the right one(s) I will just know!  Right??? /runs away and cries.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for me it's all about giving... not receiving.  I ordered something online and now I am second guessing myself now that I have it in my hands.  I know I am over thinking things and now I am sad.  I know there's still time and there are some great deals out there.  My Facebook is literally spammed with indie polish (thankfully it took over game requests) so I am sure when I find the right one(s) I will just know!  Right??? /runs away and cries.
I don't know anything about indies.  What're some of the good deals??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's one dedicated topic to reveals that's already been made by Zadi for the regular SS group. I'll tag @magicalmom to see if she would like to make one for nails since there were a couple of ground rules Zadi made in her thread (using spoilers and such).
Cool, thanks


Yes!  I will totally do this.  The thread will go live on Dec 1st (to allow for early arrivals!) and I will post the link in this thread and the signup thread just in case anyone's still hanging around in there!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 20, 2013)

> So for me it's all about giving... not receiving.Â  I ordered something online and now I am second guessing myself now that I have it in my hands.Â  I know I am over thinking things and now I am sad.Â  I know there's still time and there are some great deals out there.Â  My Facebook is literally spammed with indie polish (thankfully it took over game requests) so I am sure when I find the right one(s) I will just know!Â  Right??? /runs away and cries.


 No crying! I am sure you are doing a wonderful job---do not stress. If you were here, I would share my Carmel Toffee pretzels with you. :flowers:


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 20, 2013)

> So for me it's all about giving... not receiving.Â  I ordered something online and now I am second guessing myself now that I have it in my hands.Â  I know I am over thinking things and now I am sad.Â  I know there's still time and there are some great deals out there.Â  My Facebook is literally spammed with indie polish (thankfully it took over game requests) so I am sure when I find the right one(s) I will just know!Â  Right??? /runs away and cries.


 STOP IT!! You have taken the time to pick out something lovely and were happy with your choice... As MrKitty says to me: "You are awfulizing". Be happy, wrap the present and every time you start to stress, think about round 2 of the Circular Swap or... Make another stamping video - maybe one illustrating how to use multiple colors like a leopard pattern.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have so many gifts for my secret santas that I am almost afraid to go through them all create a wrapping plan.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


STOP IT!! You have taken the time to pick out something lovely and were happy with your choice... As MrKitty says to me: "You are awfulizing". Be happy, wrap the present and every time you start to stress, think about round 2 of the Circular Swap or... Make another stamping video - maybe one illustrating how to use multiple colors like a leopard pattern.


Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No crying! I am sure you are doing a wonderful job---do not stress. If you were here, I would share my Carmel Toffee pretzels with you.





I came up with a new game plan.  Going to shop this weekend and I am feeling much more confident about it.  Thank you ladies for being my shoulder.  Having a rough month and I just want this to be perfect.  But I realized no matter what it's going to be!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I came up with a new game plan.Â  Going to shop this weekend and I am feeling much more confident about it.Â  Thank you ladies for being my shoulder.Â  Having a rough month and I just want this to be perfect.Â  But I realized no matter what it's going to be!


 Awww!!! Anything you get is going to be perfect. I think most of us are just excited that someone else is taking the time to pick out something special for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, so I got two of my things in the mail today. Oopsie, one was a set of minis, I thought they were full size. It's adorable, though, and I still think I'll have enough with the extras and what I'll be using from my indie mystery box.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 20, 2013)

This might be a kind of silly question, but when do we let our Santees know who we are? Do we include our screen name with the package or do we do a simultaneous thing all together? I hope my Santa isn't stressing over me. I am serious when I say I am sure it will be great -- I'm really easy to please (though I try not to let my husband know that)! I am away for work again this week, but a couple of items arrived already and something else came today. I have to admit to getting maybe one or two things for myself, but basically kept it to Santee purchases only. I am planning to finish up over next weekend, and wrap everything up to ship on the Monday after Thanksgiving. I can't wait to get it all together!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 20, 2013)

Went and did a little shopping at Ulta today! Hope the colors I picked are right!!! Love getting a deal--means I could buy more!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

> Went and did a little shopping at Ulta today! Hope the colors I picked are right!!! Love getting a deal--means I could buy more!


 I love deals. I am sure whatever you picked out is perfect.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This might be a kind of silly question, but when do we let our Santees know who we are? Do we include our screen name with the package or do we do a simultaneous thing all together?

I hope my Santa isn't stressing over me. I am serious when I say I am sure it will be great -- I'm really easy to please (though I try not to let my husband know that)!

I am away for work again this week, but a couple of items arrived already and something else came today. I have to admit to getting maybe one or two things for myself, but basically kept it to Santee purchases only. I am planning to finish up over next weekend, and wrap everything up to ship on the Monday after Thanksgiving. I can't wait to get it all together!
I believe we put our username in the present somewhere.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe we put our username in the present somewhere.
Last year, I think most people included a card/note in the package.  I received a PM about mine before I received the package, but there were weird circumstances with that one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year, I think most people included a card/note in the package.  I received a PM about mine before I received the package, but there were weird circumstances with that one.
This is exactly what I planned to do. Well the card part, not the PM part obviously haha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This might be a kind of silly question, but when do we let our Santees know who we are? Do we include our screen name with the package or do we do a simultaneous thing all together?

I hope my Santa isn't stressing over me. I am serious when I say I am sure it will be great -- I'm really easy to please (though I try not to let my husband know that)!

I am away for work again this week, but a couple of items arrived already and something else came today. I have to admit to getting maybe one or two things for myself, but basically kept it to Santee purchases only. I am planning to finish up over next weekend, and wrap everything up to ship on the Monday after Thanksgiving. I can't wait to get it all together!

Another thing I recommend is that you write your MUT username somewhere around the return address label - that way when someone gets a package, they're not like "WHO IS JANE DOE AND WHY IS SHE SENDING ME STUFF???"

More like "Who is Jane Doe.... Oh! Magicalmom! This must be my Secret Santa package!"


----------



## Christa W (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Another thing I recommend is that you write your MUT username somewhere around the return address label - that way when someone gets a package, they're not like "WHO IS JANE DOE AND WHY IS SHE SENDING ME STUFF???"

More like "Who is Jane Doe.... Oh! Magicalmom! This must be my Secret Santa package!" 
I send all my packages to my friends I met through World of Warcraft using our character names.  It's was so funny when my mom lived with us and I got something she was like "Who is Pony Princess?  And why is she sending you something?"  (Pony Princess is a guy btw)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

I have some friends that I met in college via a university-based bbs (this was back in '92 before the web really existed, and everything was still UNIX-based).  These are all friends who turned into real-life friends -- the kind of friends who have helped me move multiple times, and I know they would help me move a body if necessary.  We have crashed at each other's apartments when life has shit all over us in one way or another.  I've helped throw bachelorette parties and attended baby showers.  To this day, I will look blankly at something with their real names for a minute before I remember, "Oh!  Elaine!  That's hawk!"


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!  I will totally do this.  The thread will go live on Dec 1st (to allow for early arrivals!) and I will post the link in this thread and the signup thread just in case anyone's still hanging around in there!
Awesome, i can't wait to see all of the awesome things everyone gets!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I send all my packages to my friends I met through World of Warcraft using our character names.  It's was so funny when my mom lived with us and I got something she was like "Who is Pony Princess?  And why is she sending you something?"  (Pony Princess is a guy btw)

Bwahaahaahaaaa!!!!!!   To this day, I still refer to my CoH friends by their handles even though we all know each other's real names and follow each other on social media and have met some of them IRL.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2013)

Got my sephora order in today! Everything looks great and I really hope my SS likes it and can have fun with it. Since so many samples came as extras I'll probably throw some her way. I'm also probably going to throw in a BL I only used once, since she had BL on her wish list and this polish has been sitting around unloved.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I came up with a new game plan.  Going to shop this weekend and I am feeling much more confident about it.  Thank you ladies for being my shoulder.  Having a rough month and I just want this to be perfect.  But I realized no matter what it's going to be!

 


Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww!!! Anything you get is going to be perfect. I think most of us are just excited that someone else is taking the time to pick out something special for us.






And!  You took the time to feed your favourite crack whore with lovely and beautiful OPIs!!!  I would love to be your giftee because I already know how awesome your little presents are!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This might be a kind of silly question, but when do we let our Santees know who we are? Do we include our screen name with the package or do we do a simultaneous thing all together?

I hope my Santa isn't stressing over me. I am serious when I say I am sure it will be great -- I'm really easy to please (though I try not to let my husband know that)!

I am away for work again this week, but a couple of items arrived already and something else came today. I have to admit to getting maybe one or two things for myself, but basically kept it to Santee purchases only. I am planning to finish up over next weekend, and wrap everything up to ship on the Monday after Thanksgiving. I can't wait to get it all together!
I thought the point of secret Santa was to not tell who you are???  Of course, unless everybody gives fingerless gloves, I'm a dead giveaway.  My person still hasn't said anything here though.

Anyway, I thought half the fun was in guessing who it could possibly be!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

> Got my sephora order in today! Everything looks great and I really hope my SS likesÂ it and canÂ have fun with it. Since so many samples came as extras I'll probably throw some her way. I'm also probably going to throw in a BL I only used once, since she had BL on her wish list and this polish has been sitting around unloved.


 An unloved BL is a terrible thing! I would put it in too!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2013)

My Lady hasnt been on her for quite some time. I wish I had more to go on but I am doing my best with what I have. So many places are doing their friends and family events. Great for extras


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm getting so excited. I'm going to a craft bazaar this Saturday. I'll be on the look out for cute extras! Although I should probably stop shopping. I don't know if I will be able to mail my secret Santa gift out the first week of December. It all depends on how fast things I've ordered come in. Hopefully very quickly!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> I thought the point of secret Santa was to not tell who you are??? Â Of course, unless everybody gives fingerless gloves, I'm a dead giveaway. Â My person still hasn't said anything here though. Anyway, I thought half the fun was in guessing who it could possibly be!


 The point is to not tell beforehand. Once the presents are in-hand, people tend to want to know who sent them. I don't think many (if any) of us like the mystery of never knowing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have BL on my wish list, hmmmmm.......lol.




I think a lot of people do (myself included), definitely a fan favorite around here ;]


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 21, 2013)

> The point is to not tell beforehand. Once the presents are in-hand, people tend to want to know who sent them. I don't think many (if any) of us like the mystery of never knowing!


 I personally could care less if my Santee knew I sent her gift, however on the flip side I really want to know who my Santa is so I can personally thank them for their thoughtfulness.


----------



## Momma4 (Nov 21, 2013)

I too, want to know who my ss is so I can thank her. Also, I am tempted to order an indie mystery box for myself since I have never tried any, but am going to try to hold off until after ss gift. My little girl, age 7, is now becoming a nail polish enthuisist. She is so wanting orly's sparkling garbage; I have to say good taste on that one, I am glad that i have a little girl that is all about shiny and glitter but not all about pink.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I too, want to know who my ss is so I can thank her. Also, I am tempted to order an indie mystery box for myself since I have never tried any, but am going to try to hold off until after ss gift. My little girl, age 7, is now becoming a nail polish enthuisist. She is so wanting orly's sparkling garbage; I have to say good taste on that one, I am glad that i have a little girl that is all about shiny and glitter but not all about pink.
That is so cute! Your daughter has good taste!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've said lots on here.....guess I know who's not my Santa!! Lol....I am in CSI mode now....looking for hints and seeing if I can possibly figure out who has who. I have no clue...I'd make a terrible CSI...haha!!
Yeah.  I'm good at giving myself away but my list is so...I guess you could say, normal/average...that I'd never be able to tell anyway.  I want everything lol so anything will make me ecstatic.  At least if my person was here, she still wouldn't know it's me until she sees homemade gloves...which, btw, are coming along beautifully if I do say so myself!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The point is to not tell beforehand. Once the presents are in-hand, people tend to want to know who sent them. I don't think many (if any) of us like the mystery of never knowing!
Hahaha!  I guess I told lol.  I can't help it.  I get excited!

I guess I figured that there would be big reveals here on this thread then a lot of sleuthing but I wasn't thinking about privately thanking someone...because I'm kind of thoughtfully thoughtless.  True story.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2013)

Every year for the last three years (this is my 2nd year hosting the main Secret Santa but third participating) and every year there are people who want to figure it out. I applaud those who do however there are so many other who DO NOT want to figure things out or to be spoiled. Please use the SPOILER TAG to hide things for others who do not want to be spoiled can avoid it. It's only fair to all those involved.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

So I'm guessing the my ulta order is coming by snail delivery. I need it to finish up my present. This is seriously throwing my schedule off.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> So I'm guessing the my ulta order is coming by snail delivery. I need it to finish up my present. This is seriously throwing my schedule off.


 I think ulta is going to be holding me up also. I've had to email them twice today.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay just in case my Santa is stressing out about me . Please don't I am just has happy with something from the dollar store as I am from the high end stores. I didn't want to list out specific things because I hoped to find some new things. I love you guys and I would hate for somebody thinking that this was a chore. Send me what you like.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't stress about me either! The pleasure is in shopping for someone on MUT and anything I get from my SS is like a sweet bonus. I can literally think of exactly one specific polish I want right now and I am going to buy it for myself anyway after the holidays so don't worry at all about it! xo


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

I just started a favorite drugstore items thread for low budget inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Nov 22, 2013)

I also hope my Secret Santa isn't stressing about me either! (just read the group SS message Zadidoll sent out)- it's all good SS! I really am easy to please.




   (and if my profile &amp; questionnaire aren't enough help for you, please poke magicalmom who can poke me, and I can add more, if needed!)

It's all good, I promise!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

> I just started a favorite drugstore items thread for low budget inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Here's the link https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139328/favorite-drugstore-items-for-ss#post_2223704


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think Zadi's message is geared *as much* towards this group, since most people asked for brands that can easily be found at sephora, ulta, drug stores. Either way, I hope no one is stressing!

Also, to my SS, DEFINITELY don't stress about me, I'm probably the least picky person when it comes to colors because I'm so white that almost every matches LOL. And I love anything that's sparkly, glittery, or textury. I'm super easy to please.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 22, 2013)

I also want to throw out there not to stress!  I don't really care about brand...i love textures, cremes, glitters, special effects.  I LOVE color (maybe not so much on orange or yellow) but in all seriousness, i think that the group here is just happy to give.  Bringing a smile to someone else is all I want to accomplish.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 22, 2013)

I am so geeking out about what I decided to do with my Secret Santa that it's not even funny.  I am really glad that other idea didn't work out so well in retrospect.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am getting my threads mixed up, lol. I just posted about polish on the makeup SS. Any whoz, I just wanted to let you ladies know that Zoya velvet's singles are sold out. I think the trio is also. I just red their Facebook. I am kind of sad since I procrastinated about getting it and I didn't put it on my list. Lesson: if you want a popular color or item, don't put it off- buy it if you can.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 22, 2013)

I definitely don't want my SS to stress over shopping for me. I really do just want to try the things she loves. I could care less if it comes from the dollar store as long as she loves it, I'm game. Heck, I'd be happy if she sends me some Oreos -yumzi!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm the same way. Send me whatever your favorite polish/color/texture/food is. I just want to try new things. I only have 10 polishes to my name so I'm excited to try something new!


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow... I really and truly hope my Secret Santa isn't stressing about me either.   I love the idea of having someone who has the same passion for nail polish as me picking stuff out.  I know that I had a blast reading what my giftee wrote and plotting what to get her.    I am now busy thinking about how to wrap the presents for impact!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 22, 2013)

I am so easy to please it's stupid.  Seriously.  My entire family say I'm the only one they can buy for and know I won't return it or dislike it.  I even wore the ugly ass sweater my daughter-in-law, who was learning to knit, made me.  Well, it wasn't so much ugly as it was ill fitting and lop sided lol.

Drug store brands are not a problem for me.  I love the WnW wide brush so much!!  My daughter just gave me and early xmas present of the new Kleancolor duochrome set and I love them.  When I'm done with this never-ending hall/bathroom upgrade, I'll be doing a mani with one of them first...but I broke half my nails and my hands look like someone gnawed on them...not to mention the crazy amount of paint I have embedded in my cuticles for life...no amount of scrubbing is getting it off.

Anyway, I'm good with a pack of gum and WnW and a k-cup lol.  The surprise is the best part for me and the thought that someone put effort into buying me something tickles me to death.  I freakin' love presents!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 22, 2013)

Also Cult Nails is having a one day only 40% off.  Code THANKYOU13.  I picked up 2 for 9-something dollars!  Yippee Skippy!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also Cult Nails is having a one day only 40% off.  Code THANKYOU13.  I picked up 2 for 9-something dollars!  Yippee Skippy!
Thanks, I've been wanting to try Cult Nails since MUT ladies seem to talk about it a lot.  I got one for SS (she's an indie virgin like I am) and one for best friend.  The colors I chose came to 2 for 14-something with free shipping!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, I've been wanting to try Cult Nails since MUT ladies seem to talk about it a lot.  I got one for SS (she's an indie virgin like I am) and one for best friend.  The colors I chose came to 2 for 14-something with free shipping!
Gah there's a minimum order.  All I wanted was Wicked Fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Nov 22, 2013)

> I definitely don't want my SS to stress over shopping for me. I really do just want to try the things she loves. I could care less if it comes from the dollar store as long as she loves it, I'm game. Heck, I'd be happy if she sends me some Oreos -yumzi!


 Same here! I just love surprises and love shopping at the drugstore just as much as indulging in expensive goodies. Heck, my favorite blog is Nouveau Cheap. Yesterday I went to Walgreens to hunt down a $1 eyeshadow palette that was featured in a post on that blog.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also hope my Secret Santa isn't stressing about me either! (just read the group SS message Zadidoll sent out)- it's all good SS! I really am easy to please.




   (and if my profile &amp; questionnaire aren't enough help for you, please poke magicalmom who can poke me, and I can add more, if needed!)

It's all good, I promise!
Ditto here, I wasn't stressing for my SS, in fact I just can't decide what I want to get! lol I just want to spoil her &gt;_&lt; To my SS that has me in either one (this and the regular makeup one), I also hope your having fun and not stressing, I honestly will use and try anything, and whatever I receive will definitely be appreciated and will be put to use 



 I'am also more than willing to answer any more questions if my info is not sufficient enough.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am having a lot of fun imagining what my SS might like.  It's fun looking for clues and just making guesses about things that would be exciting for most anyone.  Next phase is to find some local edibles



and then the hard part of making sure I don't eat them haha.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 22, 2013)

> Also Cult Nails is having a one day only 40% off. Â Code THANKYOU13. Â I picked up 2 for 9-something dollars! Â Yippee Skippy!


 I may or may not have just ordered 2 polishes from them using said code. My Santee may or may not be the lucky recipient of one or both of those polishes. Oops. LOL...this is too darn much fun!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 22, 2013)

Is anyone else busting at the seems trying to keep this a secret?? Every time I see my Santee post I just wanna scream "hey, I just bought this....I hope you like it!!!" Yeah, I was never good at secrets!! Lol


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else busting at the seems trying to keep this a secret?? Every time I see my Santee post I just wanna scream "hey, I just bought this....I hope you like it!!!"

Yeah, I was never good at secrets!! Lol
Heck ya, even more so when I send it off! I'll be more glued to my monitor than I'am now! lol


----------



## Christa W (Nov 22, 2013)

I am done!!!  Shipping is killing me just to get the stuff to me then still have to send it away once it gets here.  My choice though nobody to blame but me.  (most of them I just bought stuff for me to, you know, to make shipping a little more worthwhile.)


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Also Cult Nails is having a one day only 40% off. Â Code THANKYOU13. Â I picked up 2 for 9-something dollars! Â Yippee Skippy!


 Thank you DonnaD!!! Running off to their website now. Needed just a little something extra. Received the main part of my SS gift in the mail and I am excited. I just hope she LOVES it. I know I would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 22, 2013)

For those of you that have tried Cult Nails... could you tell me some of your favorites that you have tried.  There are just too many to choose from.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 23, 2013)

To my SS don't stress. Please have fun with this. Remember it's the thought that counts. You know the little things we may take for granted. I just love surprises and sheer kindness.


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can pinpoint one reason why guys ask for sucks and underwear for Christmas because my brother does that for this reason: When they were kids, their mom would buy them underwear for Christmas every single year. Mom stops for whatever reason, and it just doesn't feel like Christmas any more. My brother actually *complained* about not getting underwear and socks for Christmas because of what he felt was part of the annual ritual.

My brother used to ask for black socks every year growing up. One year my mom got white socks for him, and to this day he still complains that she messed up. lol. Socks and underwear were always a tradition. It only got awkward when we became adults "Mom, I don't wear thongs, ew". lol


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am done!!!  Shipping is killing me just to get the stuff to me then still have to send it away once it gets here.  My choice though nobody to blame but me.  (most of them I just bought stuff for me to, you know, to make shipping a little more worthwhile.)

I am waiting anxiously for my orders to come in. I also picked up stuff for myself, since I was already paying for shipping. My SS had some stuff on her wishlist that I like too, so I might have a hard time deciding what to give and what to keep when the orders come in.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you that have tried Cult Nails... could you tell me some of your favorites that you have tried.  There are just too many to choose from.
My all time fav is Charlatan.  It's a sheer, meant to be a top coat, girly pink.  I've worn it as straight polish not as a top coat and I love it.  It's also gorgeous over pink or white tips.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 23, 2013)

I wanted to show you all the gloves I made for my daughter...yes, those are my new nubbins.  I had to chop off all my nails on both hands because home improvement and long, beautiful nails do not go well together.  I think I might change to a silver button...not sure yet.  I can't remember the colour of the buttons on her coat...I think they're gold.



Spoiler


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 23, 2013)

How cute!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

> I am waiting anxiously for my orders to come in. I also picked up stuff for myself, since I was already paying for shipping. My SS had some stuff on her wishlist that I like too, so I might have a hard time deciding what to give and what to keep when the orders come in.


 *cough* I may or may not have ordered stuff for my non-nails Santee that I would like just in case I found a whole bunch of other (but similar, like a different eye palette in a similar color set but a different brand) things that would be a better fit for her.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 23, 2013)

> I wanted to show you all the gloves I made for my daughter...yes, those are my new nubbins. Â I had to chop off all my nails on both hands because home improvement and long, beautiful nails do not go well together. Â I think I might change to a silver button...not sure yet. Â I can't remember the colour of the buttons on her coat...I think they're gold.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Omg I love them!!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to show you all the gloves I made for my daughter...yes, those are my new nubbins.  I had to chop off all my nails on both hands because home improvement and long, beautiful nails do not go well together.  I think I might change to a silver button...not sure yet.  I can't remember the colour of the buttons on her coat...I think they're gold.



Spoiler












 those are GORGEOUS.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my lands. I've been prepping, wrapping, handwriting notes, organizing gifts with instructions, etc for 6 hours so far today &amp; I'm still going. (Of course it's for 2 Santee's not just one, but still). I think I may have gone a little overboard. Ha ha ha. I sure hope my ladies really love &amp; appreciate the hard work &amp; love I've put into this "experience" for them. I'm so excited to mail these out on Monday I could pee my pants!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2013)

> Oh my lands. I've been prepping, wrapping, handwriting notes, organizing gifts with instructions, etc for 6 hours so far today &amp; I'm still going. (Of course it's for 2 Santee's not just one, but still). I think I may have gone a little overboard. Ha ha ha. I sure hope my ladies really love &amp; appreciate the hard work &amp; love I've put into this "experience" for them. I'm so excited to mail these out on Monday I could pee my pants!


 Holy Crap. That's amazing. Wrapping and ready to mail already, I mean. I won't even have a chance to buy the polishes for my giftee until December 2nd. I'm planning to mail on the 5th. I've already found a few extras here and there, but trips to Sally Beauty and Ulta have to wait until then. I feel like I'm so far behind. I know I'm not, and the deadline is the 15th, but I'm like, "Will I have time to get this, or should I just get that because I can get to the store that sells it sooner? What if I buy something else instead? Will the package get there in time?"


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 23, 2013)

> I wanted to show you all the gloves I made for my daughter...yes, those are my new nubbins. Â I had to chop off all my nails on both hands because home improvement and long, beautiful nails do not go well together. Â I think I might change to a silver button...not sure yet. Â I can't remember the colour of the buttons on her coat...I think they're gold.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love those!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my lands. I've been prepping, wrapping, handwriting notes, organizing gifts with instructions, etc for 6 hours so far today &amp; I'm still going. (Of course it's for 2 Santee's not just one, but still). I think I may have gone a little overboard. Ha ha ha.

I sure hope my ladies really love &amp; appreciate the hard work &amp; love I've put into this "experience" for them. I'm so excited to mail these out on Monday I could pee my pants!
I'm still waiting for stuff to come in!  Handwriting notes is pretty much out of the question for me.  My ss will be lucky to get a christmas card lol.  My handwriting sucks...I could get my dil to do it.  Her printing looks like someone printed it from a computer...it's amazing.  Her freakin' grocery lists could be framed as art.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has received a gift yet, but the thread is LIVE!!!  Feel free to start posting gifts when you get them!

*Secret Santa FOR NAILS 2013 Presents Revealed!*


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just in case someone is looking for some good deals on nail sets 6pm.com has pretty good prices, I posted some info at this thread 






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138549/secret-santa-gift-ideas/150#post_2224808


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to show you all the gloves I made for my daughter...yes, those are my new nubbins.  I had to chop off all my nails on both hands because home improvement and long, beautiful nails do not go well together.  I think I might change to a silver button...not sure yet.  I can't remember the colour of the buttons on her coat...I think they're gold.



Spoiler












 Okay, I love those gloves!!  The color is just gorgeous - did you use a pattern?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to get one more thing, but I'm still trying to decide between a few different things. Black Friday specials (sales and new items from indies) will make up my mind, but then I might have to wait for shipping, so we'll see how everything shakes out!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, ladies.  I love the peacock colour.  Her coat is plaid with a peacock accent (think red plaid only with peacock.)  The buttons are silver though so I'll have to change the buttons on those.  I have some gorgeous pearl and "diamond" buttons so I think that's what I'll do.  Once my sister saw them, she had to have some but she bought a yarn that won't work so you can actually see the pattern so I made a basic fold over and sew kind.  My other daughter wants them in pink heather and I want to make a pair for myself and my dil as well.

I enjoy making them.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I love those gloves!!  The color is just gorgeous - did you use a pattern?  
Yes.  I'm old now andI can't remember things as well lol.  I have a lot of patterns for fingerless gloves.  Amber picked this as the ones she wanted me to make.


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes.  I'm old now andI can't remember things as well lol.  I have a lot of patterns for fingerless gloves.  Amber picked this as the ones she wanted me to make.
We are not old... we are seasoned and sometimes have trouble remembering because our minds are full of a lifetime of being AWESOME.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We are not old... we are seasoned and sometimes have trouble remembering because our minds are full of a lifetime of being AWESOME.  
Nah  I'm just friggin' old lol.  I'm feeling older by the minute.  All of this painting and trimming and cleaning is reminding me that my body is most certainly not 26 anymore.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 24, 2013)

> Nah Â I'm just friggin' old lol. Â I'm feeling older by the minute. Â All of this painting and trimming and cleaning is reminding me that my body is most certainly not 26 anymore.


 I spent yesterday morning sorting Christmas presents and my stash. And today I feel like I'm about to fall apart. I don't remember getting this old.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 25, 2013)

thank you guys for the don't stress messeges I've been super stressing over the ss for nail polish. I love polish and I'm not particular I'm just never sure that some one is going to like what I get them. but now I feel a bit better. I hope I can find a good set. if not I'm ordering all my favorite colors from amazon. and sending those. dear ss I hope you like garbage that sparkles.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm finally done sorting through all of the stuff I bought and have settled on what my ss is getting.  Just finishing up the gloves.  I won't mail til probably the 10th so it's closer to xmas but that's most likely a lie and I'll mail them on the 1st just from sheer excitement.  It's times like this that make me happy I've got good decision making skills!

Now I'm all about the I can't wait to see what I'll get and I'm dying to find out who has me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NEED to know now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm finally done sorting through all of the stuff I bought and have settled on what my ss is getting.  Just finishing up the gloves.  I won't mail til probably the 10th so it's closer to xmas but that's most likely a lie and I'll mail them on the 1st just from sheer excitement.  It's times like this that make me happy I've got good decision making skills!

Now I'm all about the I can't wait to see what I'll get and I'm dying to find out who has me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NEED to know now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was doing the same thing last night, and that is when I realized that there are a couple more things I want to pick up for my ss!  Yikes!  I think I need to place a couple more orders!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm finally done sorting through all of the stuff I bought and have settled on what my ss is getting.  Just finishing up the gloves.  I won't mail til probably the 10th so it's closer to xmas but that's most likely a lie and I'll mail them on the 1st just from sheer excitement.  It's times like this that make me happy I've got good decision making skills!

Now I'm all about the I can't wait to see what I'll get and I'm dying to find out who has me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NEED to know now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was doing some preliminary wrapping + boxing last night to see what would fit and would wouldn't. I've limited myself to a set box size so I don't get any more carried away than I already am with treats. Lemme tell ya, it's so tempting to say "I need a bigger box", but I need to be good here and stick to the plan.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who turns into an impatient child filled with glee wanting to know who my Santa is and what I'm getting. Having said that, whoever my Santa is probably reading this and plotting accordingly.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 25, 2013)

I am like you dragon chick. I got the biggest flat rate box from the PO &amp; filled it until it couldn't be filled anymore. Then I knew I was done. If it can't fit in the box then it can't go. Speaking of childlike impatience, I mailed my gift out today. My Santee should get it on Wednesday. Eek! SO excited to see if she enjoys it all!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 25, 2013)

I am waiting on some orders to come in, so not sure when mine will go out. I am shooting to get it out the first week of December.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure if anyone is still shopping for their Santee but:






lol I bought enough polish recently. Must resist... to get.... for self.......


----------



## Christa W (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if anyone is still shopping for their Santee but:






lol I bought enough polish recently. Must resist... to get.... for self.......
I am done with my Secret Santa but not myself MUAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 25, 2013)

> I am done with my Secret Santa but not myself MUAHAHAHAHAHAH


 I feel the same way. But I promised myself I would be good &amp; not buy anything for myself until after Christmas. (I hope I can be strong! All these beautiful sales are killing me!)


----------



## Christa W (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel the same way. But I promised myself I would be good &amp; not buy anything for myself until after Christmas. (I hope I can be strong! All these beautiful sales are killing me!)
I owe myself a polish I have been picking up and putting down all month.  (China Glaze Frostbite).  Too bad it's not good for the OPI's too!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am done with my Secret Santa but not myself MUAHAHAHAHAHAH

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel the same way. But I promised myself I would be good &amp; not buy anything for myself until after Christmas. (I hope I can be strong! All these beautiful sales are killing me!)

LOL, well, my laptop _just _died on me on Friday, so I'm picking up a new one. This is particularly bad because I had a couple of freelance jobs lined up that I can't do now because I can't reinstall Photoshop (my graphics card died :C). Thus, I should behave myself. It's too bad especially since I didn't get a job I was sort of hoping I'd get. LOL I am _not _having a very good month, but at least it's almost my Christmas-birthday.

But my last item that I ordered for my Santee just came in the mail so! I can probably wrap tonight (if I'm not going to Best Buy to look at stuff) and mail out in the next day or two. I hope there's no rule against repurposing packaging. 




  I'm definitely going to package the inside and gift itself nicely but I might have to reuse some envelopes XD; Whatever. It's going to get thrown away anyway so I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND AND JUST ENJOY THE PRESENT!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

> LOL, well, my laptop _just_ died on me on Friday, so I'm picking up a new one. This is particularly bad because I had a couple of freelance jobs lined up that I can't do now because I can't reinstall Photoshop (my graphics card died :C).Â Thus, I should behave myself.Â It's too bad especially since I didn't get a job I was sort of hoping I'd get. LOL I am _not_ having a very good month, but at least it's almost my Christmas-birthday. But my last item that IÂ ordered for my Santee just came in the mail so! I can probably wrap tonight (if I'm not going to Best Buy to look at stuff) and mail out in the next day or two. I hope there's no rule against repurposing packaging.Â :eusa_whistle: Â Â I'm definitely going to package the inside and gift itself nicely but I might have to reuse some envelopes XD; Whatever. It's going to get thrown away anyway so I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND AND JUST ENJOY THE PRESENT!!


 I'm sorry you didn't get the job you were hoping for. I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. You just weren't meant to have that job, you are meant to have a different job, that will be better for you.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry you didn't get the job you were hoping for. I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. You just weren't meant to have that job, you are meant to have a different job, that will be better for you.
Thanks sweetie! I'm not worried... still applying and have a few options available to me, and I'm not unemployed. XD It's more like I'm just stressed because living with my dad is annoying (he's a very toxic person unfortunately, as much as I love him), and getting a confirmation would allow me to finalize on my plans to go to China to see my grandfather... Sigh, November is just not my favourite month. But doing the SS is quite fun since it allows me to distract myself with something that makes me happy by making someone else happy.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 25, 2013)

Black Friday Michael's is having a 60% off sale on the "Melmer" drawer system.  I am not sure of the start price but if it were $30 you can get one for $12!!!  Regardless of price 60% is pretty sweet.  Too bad it would be a ton to ship to my Santa or I'd pick one up at that price and mail it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Black Friday Michael's is having a 60% off sale on the "Melmer" drawer system.  I am not sure of the start price but if it were $30 you can get one for $12!!!  Regardless of price 60% is pretty sweet.  Too bad it would be a ton to ship to my Santa or I'd pick one up at that price and mail it.
That is seriously tempting. I don't think I'm at the level where I could even fill up one drawer yet though.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh my GOODNESS!!! Zoya is having a great sale, IMO, for Thanksgiving/ Black Friday. Get a 12 best selling polish, plus color lock system for free with a $72 purchase. Yea that $72 is pretty steep but they do sell spa products and could be used for Christmas gifts. I love Zoya so I think I will see if my aunt or somebody wants to go in on this.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 26, 2013)

I further looked at this... I don't know I may have to pass. I still have to shop for my daughter and she doesn't want a stocking full of polish, lol. Maybe when she is much older.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my GOODNESS!!! Zoya is having a great sale, IMO, for Thanksgiving/ Black Friday. Get a 12 best selling polish, plus color lock system for free with a $72 purchase. Yea that $72 is pretty steep but they do sell spa products and could be used for Christmas gifts. I love Zoya so I think I will see if my aunt or somebody wants to go in on this.

That /is/ tempting...hooboy. If I didnt already have my Black Friday budget mapped out for Friday, I'd be all over that. It's better than a B1G1 deal once you do the math, and the colors in the Dream Box are gorgeous.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 26, 2013)

-slightly random Q, did anyone else buy the Orly Secret Society set deal that beauty undercover was offering awhile back (I think maybe lolo22 first posted it?) I still haven't received mine yet (it was Oct 31, one day only deal i think..)  it said it would ship within 3 weeks... so that's like now (or more like last week)..  ugghhhh! I want my polishes!!!



  Has anyone else got theirs in the mail yet?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 26, 2013)

> Who is planning to finish up the SS shopping this upcoming weekend?? I know I have a few black friday items I am looking at and then I am done!!!


 Not me. I'm planning on doing something on Cyber Monday after I deposit my check at 4:30 p.m. I get paid that day. That's also probably the only day in the next month I'll be able to get out to Ulta and Sally Beauty.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

> -slightly random Q, did anyone else buy the Orly Secret Society set deal that beauty undercover was offering awhile back (I think maybe lolo22 first posted it?) I still haven't received mine yet (it was Oct 31, one day only deal i think..)Â  it said it would ship within 3 weeks... so that's like now (or more like last week)..Â  ugghhhh! I want my polishes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Has anyone else got theirs in the mail yet?


 I got mine yesterday via FedEx. No email or anything. It just showed up. Hopefully my Santee loves it!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That /is/ tempting...hooboy. If I didnt already have my Black Friday budget mapped out for Friday, I'd be all over that. It's better than a B1G1 deal once you do the math, and the colors in the Dream Box are gorgeous.
Aaah the pain, so many goodies coming out. That is totally an ausome deal, but I'm in the same boat, I'd be all over that if I wasn't already budgeted.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 26, 2013)

2.5 Hours Left... In our 6.5 Hour Trip to PA. Boo. The weather has been awful today. I am sure it will be fun to have our dogs play in some snow tomorrow, tho. I know it's a bit early, but I hope you ladies have a lovely Thanksgiving holiday. And, good luck SS bargain shopping. I still need to finish mine up.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 26, 2013)

The IPSY board is talking about a sale at http://starrily.com/collections/full/products/unicorn-landia where with code friday you can get 40% off your purchase. I am not a fan of glitters, so this is not for me, but if you wanted one, or a thermal, you could get a mini for $3.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought I was done shopping and would be mailing out my lady's gift tomorrow, but I just placed another order last night, so I won't be mailing anything until that package comes in.  I hope it gets here quickly!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I was done shopping and would be mailing out my lady's gift tomorrow, but I just placed another order last night, so I won't be mailing anything until that package comes in.  I hope it gets here quickly!  
Me too! I still had 2 more orders that hadn't arrived yet (but tracking says they're shipped), and that was going to be all- but then I found some great deals (black friday/weekend) from some indies that I couldn't resist placing another order last night!!!  Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 1, 2013)

More indie sales!!

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/11/review-swatches-colores-de-carol-nail.html

Colores de Carol, BF20OFF code for 20% off (no minimum) till 12/2.  (reasonable shipping too it seems, mine was only like $3.75 for 2 polishes)

http://www.coloresdecarol.bigcartel.com/products

I can't help it- I just keep buying more &amp; spoiling my SS giftee!!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 1, 2013)

If anyone is still looking for a unique gift for an indie love Lynx Lacquers has a product called Mystery Mix where it's essentially a polish that's not mixed up yet.  When you get it you get to shake it up and find out what the polish will really look like.  I love this idea. 

Here's a link to the holiday one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/168621356/new-mystery-island-mix-nail-polish?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone is still looking for a unique gift for an indie love Lynx Lacquers has a product called Mystery Mix where it's essentially a polish that's not mixed up yet.  When you get it you get to shake it up and find out what the polish will really look like.  I love this idea. 

Here's a link to the holiday one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/168621356/new-mystery-island-mix-nail-polish?ref=shop_home_active
OMG I WANT


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear Santee (nails), A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY!Â  Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular SanteesÂ to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable.Â I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight -Â But I'll have toÂ keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee (nails),
A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY! 


Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular Santees to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable. I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight - But I'll have to keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.
oh no!!! feel better ):


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Kyuu, you're so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it bad that the order I placed was for 2 of everything, one for me and one for my SS?


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 1, 2013)

> Is it bad that the order I placed was for 2 of everything, one for me and one for my SS?


 Nope, I doubled up on quite a few things.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 1, 2013)

> Dear Santee (nails), A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY!Â  Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular SanteesÂ to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable.Â I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight -Â But I'll have toÂ keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.


 Ow ow ow!!! My eyes are watering just reading about that!! I'm sure your Santee will understand, I would!! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 1, 2013)

> If anyone is still looking for a unique gift for an indie love Lynx Lacquers has a product called Mystery Mix where it's essentially a polish that's not mixed up yet.Â  When you get it you get to shake it up and find out what the polish will really look like.Â  I love this idea.Â  Here's a link to the holiday one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/168621356/new-mystery-island-mix-nail-polish?ref=shop_home_active


 Drool...I want!!! But I put myself on a nail polish no buy for December...only my Glitter Guilty box is allowed, and anything that I paid for in November that hasn't shipped yet. I went a little (OK, a LOT) overboard in November and we're getting married in March so I should be saving for the honeymoon. Day one down, only 30 more to go!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Drool...I want!!! But I put myself on a nail polish no buy for December...only my Glitter Guilty box is allowed, and anything that I paid for in November that hasn't shipped yet. I went a little (OK, a LOT) overboard in November and we're getting married in March so I should be saving for the honeymoon. Day one down, only 30 more to go!!
Yeah this.  I placed a few somewhat ill advised orders on Black Friday (though some are for my santee).  I can't wait for them to come so I can get her gift out 






@Animezing feel better!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 1, 2013)

I am waiting on one more order to come in and then I am going to pick up some edible goodies from the local candy store. Hopefully I can ship my Santee's gift out by this weekend.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have to stop shipping for my lady, but I can't! Would it be wrong to give her something from her regular ss list? It's just a little something that is in her wish list that I just happen to have an extra of.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

> I have to stop shipping for my lady, but I can't! Would it be wrong to give her something from her regular ss list? It's just a little something that is in her wish list that I just happen to have an extra of.


 If you just happened to have it, and it doesnt require you to go out of your way or spend more money, then I say go for it!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you just happened to have it, and it doesnt require you to go out of your way or spend more money, then I say go for it!!
Agreed.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, I threw in a few extras that I thought the person would like. And my local items weren't nail related. I can't wait to see what we all get! I will say that it was hard for me to let go of two Zoyas I bought with a promo the other day and wrap them up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ow ow ow!!! My eyes are watering just reading about that!! I'm sure your Santee will understand, I would!! I hope you feel better soon.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah this.  I placed a few somewhat ill advised orders on Black Friday (though some are for my santee).  I can't wait for them to come so I can get her gift out 





@Animezing feel better!!
Thanks guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that the order I placed was for 2 of everything, one for me and one for my SS?
I did the same thing!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 2, 2013)

I have so many orders out right now I can't even keep track of them!  (most of which are for myself.) Still anxiously waiting for 2 things so I can get mine mailed.  (one should be here today cross my fingers).  I can not wait to for her to open it up I wish I could mail myself too so I can see the look on her face!!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 2, 2013)

Zoya is really going off on the cyber Monday flash sales if anyone is interested I recommend liking them on Facebook and keeping your eyes open.  I am personally abstaining from purchasing from them but they seem to be decent deals.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya is really going off on the cyber Monday flash sales if anyone is interested I recommend liking them on Facebook and keeping your eyes open.  I am personally abstaining from purchasing from them but they seem to be decent deals.
I took advantage of the DREAMBIG sale on Black Friday, so I have 21 Zoyas headed my way already!  Plus I have 8 BLs on order from Ulta's Cyber Monday sale, and 6 Indie polishes!  That also doesn't count my December Julep box with 9 polishes, which should be here any day.  Oh, and I went ahead and order a $1 polish from Julep's Black Friday sale.  I never actually realized how much polish I have ordered in just a few days, 45!  I have 45 polishes on their way to me!  Oh, wait, I also ordered one of the Ulta Christmas minis sets that is coming with an order tomorrow.  So, 49!  Holy sh*t!  Nobody tell my husband!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

50% off select items from butter london!!!

http://www.butterlondon.com/last_orders/

if i had known this was coming i would've saved this for my SS. But there's no turning back now. Though I might change my mind and swap out something I already got her (one of my colors seemed kinda redundant but w/e).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll finally be able to buy the polishes for my Secret Santa Giftee today or tomorrow (trips to Ulta and Sally Beauty once a month for me) and I'm still not sure what brands/colors because she's more a makeup person and hasn't posted much about nails. My plan is to get colors I think she'll like in a finish I think she'll like based on her makeup preferences and hope for the best. I'm hoping something will jump out at me once I'm in the store. If not, I'll ask one of the ladies at Sally Beauty for help. They're good at giving nail polish recommendations. The associates at Ulta, not so much.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

> I'll finally be able to buy the polishes for my Secret Santa Giftee today or tomorrow (trips to Ulta and Sally Beauty once a month for me) and I'm still not sure what brands/colors because she's more a makeup person and hasn't posted much about nails. My plan is to get colors I think she'll like in a finish I think she'll like based on her makeup preferences and hope for the best. I'm hoping something will jump out at me once I'm in the store. If not, I'll ask one of the ladies at Sally Beauty for help. They're good at giving nail polish recommendations. The associates at Ulta, not so much.


 Good idea! There's the OPI minis on sale at Ulta for $7.50 a four-pack in basic colors (pink, red, top coat, pearl). Lots of minis might be a good way to go if you don't know colors. They also have other OPI sets, NYX minis, minis from the current Essie collection, and a buy 2 get 1 free Zoya deal.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll finally be able to buy the polishes for my Secret Santa Giftee today or tomorrow (trips to Ulta and Sally Beauty once a month for me) and I'm still not sure what brands/colors because she's more a makeup person and hasn't posted much about nails. My plan is to get colors I think she'll like in a finish I think she'll like based on her makeup preferences and hope for the best. I'm hoping something will jump out at me once I'm in the store. If not, I'll ask one of the ladies at Sally Beauty for help. They're good at giving nail polish recommendations. The associates at Ulta, not so much.
It could be too that your person maybe doesn't have much polish or doesn't know a lot about it because they are primarily focused on make up and want to get into polish.  I have a hard time understanding there are people who don't read blogs all day or spend their evenings writing down every indie polish they are in love with on etsy in a notebook like I do.  I think whatever you choose will mean something to them.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

I wonder if my SS would like to try the indie polish? Hmmm


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 3, 2013)

> I wonder if my SS would like to try the indie polish? Hmmm


 Yes!!! Lol...


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if my SS would like to try the indie polish? Hmmm
Who wouldn't like to TRY it????


----------



## Christa W (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes!!! Lol...
Pollysmom is an expert on indies by now if she says YES you have to!! LOL. I think everyone can use an indie polish it just depend on the type.  Some ladies like glitter more than others and there are certainly some indies that focus more on those, there are some that might enjoy a holo or a thermal.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 3, 2013)

> Pollysmom is an expert on indies by now if she says YES you have to!! LOL. I think everyone can use an indie polish it just depend on the type.Â  Some ladies like glitter more than others and there are certainly some indies that focus more on those, there are some that might enjoy a holo or a thermal.


 I've fallen in love with Indi polishes! I saw gorgeous polish pictures off to the side here, thought they were Polish you are wearing now swatches and was SUCKED INTO THE 5th Ring Of Etsy Indi Polish before I could say... "Damn It - that was an ad"


----------



## Christa W (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've fallen in love with Indi polishes! I saw gorgeous polish pictures off to the side here, thought they were Polish you are wearing now swatches and was SUCKED INTO THE 5th Ring Of Etsy Indi Polish before I could say... "Damn It - that was an ad"
LOL.  I bought my first KB Shimmer polish in Aug or Sept I think and I now have 31 full sized polishes (with 3 more on the way from my own shopping) and 18 minis not to mention what I asked for from my boyfriend for Christmas, what I will spend from my Christmas money and whatever my Secret Santa happens to get me which may or may not be indies.  I love them what can I say.  I am sucker for a good crelly or thermal!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL.  I bought my first KB Shimmer polish in Aug or Sept I think and I now have 31 full sized polishes (with 3 more on the way from my own shopping) and 18 minis not to mention what I asked for from my boyfriend for Christmas, what I will spend from my Christmas money and whatever my Secret Santa happens to get me which may or may not be indies.  I love them what can I say.  I am sucker for a good crelly or thermal!
oh gosh, I've been eyeing KB Shimmer for a while now, after Christmas I plan on buying a few to start with, afraid of falling in love with it lol. I hope they sell a sample set someday soon.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh gosh, I've been eyeing KB Shimmer for a while now, after Christmas I plan on buying a few to start with, afraid of falling in love with it lol. I hope they sell a sample set someday soon.
You will.  I am certain of it.  I have 4 bottles of polish and one clear coat and I will be giving her ALL my Christmas money after the holidays. Or if I am lucky enough to win some via the millions of giveways I keep entering.  Prices are reasonable and she doesn't have many sales but now can be purchased on Amazon.com.  It's not applicable for the Prime service priority shipping but I am pretty sure if you have any gift cards laying around they will work.  I am going to trick my man into giving me Amazon gift cards from his family and him so I can just use it there!  I have not have one bad thing to say about the formula, application or anything.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok I will order one for her. I have never tried it so I don't know. Maybe I should order myself one. OR... Maybe my Santa got me one. I am curious as to what I will get. I don't know much about my SS so I have been at a loss as to what direction to go. I don't know what extra treats she would like. So I am thinking chocolates or teas or hot chocolate. I don't know. I am still putting it together in my mind. I hope my Santa is not having trouble deciding on items to get me. I love love love milk chocolates, hot chocolate, teas, cupcakes, smarties... Yes smarties and I like to try some cool colors and tools. I love my daughters and two dogs. I like nature things and favorite color today is green... Like a pretty shimmering metallic green.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if my SS would like to try the indie polish? Hmmm
I know that I'd love to try different indies, so I vote yes!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I will order one for her. I have never tried it so I don't know. Maybe I should order myself one. OR... Maybe my Santa got me one. I am curious as to what I will get. I don't know much about my SS so I have been at a loss as to what direction to go. I don't know what extra treats she would like. So I am thinking chocolates or teas or hot chocolate. I don't know. I am still putting it together in my mind. I hope my Santa is not having trouble deciding on items to get me. I love love love milk chocolates, hot chocolate, teas, cupcakes, smarties... Yes smarties and I like to try some cool colors and tools. I love my daughters and two dogs. I like nature things and favorite color today is green... Like a pretty shimmering metallic green.
I don't have any indie polishes, so I may have ordered a couple each with a quantity of 2, one for me and one for SS.  I'll add a note explaining that the polishes had good reviews, but if they are horrible, they will be horrible for me too!  I don't think my lady will mind trying something new with me!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I don't have any indie polishes, so I may have ordered a couple each with a quantity of 2, one for me and one for SS. Â I'll add a note explaining that the polishes had good reviews, but if they are horrible, they will be horrible for me too! Â I don't think my lady will mind trying something new with me! Â


 Aahhh that is sweet. I am sure she will be thrilled. Maybe you two can post matching manicures. I think I will pick a color that I think is pretty and festive.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 3, 2013)

> I don't have any indie polishes, so I may have ordered a couple each with a quantity of 2, one for me and one for SS. Â I'll add a note explaining that the polishes had good reviews, but if they are horrible, they will be horrible for me too! Â I don't think my lady will mind trying something new with me! Â


 I did the same thing....I ordered 2 polishes from Cult Nails, one for me, one for my Santee.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 3, 2013)

> Pollysmom is an expert on indies by now if she says YES you have to!! LOL. I think everyone can use an indie polish it just depend on the type.Â  Some ladies like glitter more than others and there are certainly some indies that focus more on those, there are some that might enjoy a holo or a thermal.


 LOL!! My Santee is getting some indies, some from Polish Addict and the Cult Nails one. I think I've gotten everything I was waiting on shipping wise, I just have to wait until Friday when I get paid to pick up some goodies and I hope to mail on Saturday.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 3, 2013)

I finished most of my shopping for my Santee tonight. Awesome. Except ... I got 1 for her, 2 for me. Oops, but there was a sale, and the holiday stuff, and some of it is being discontinued. Anyway, a couple more things, then I can ship it out on Thursday.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've fallen in love with Indi polishes! I saw gorgeous polish pictures off to the side here, thought they were Polish you are wearing now swatches and was SUCKED INTO THE 5th Ring Of Etsy Indi Polish before I could say... "Damn It - that was an ad"

Bwaahaahaa! Once you fall into the Indie rabbit hole, there's no turning back. I find myself buying more and more indies and becoming more fickle on mainstream polishes. And with some of the packaging that indies produce (I'm looking at you ILNP, Rainbow Honey, and Pretty Serious), it's hard to differentiate the indies from the larger companies. And yet, sometimes the best polish is beneath the simplest of packaging.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finished most of my shopping for my Santee tonight. Awesome. Except ... I got 1 for her, 2 for me. Oops, but there was a sale, and the holiday stuff, and some of it is being discontinued. Anyway, a couple more things, then I can ship it out on Thursday.

Waiting for an order to arrive with the last thing I want to add before sending mine out, which should hopefully be Friday. I can't wait!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't believe I didn't find this website earlier, they have some amazing deals if anyone is looking for Zoya especially, which tempted me because I barely own any Zoya and my Santee seems to like them, planning to buy some for myself after Christmas for sure. 




 http://www.lovelyskin.com/ everything else is pretty awesome there too.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear Santee,

I hope you don't mind, but I decided to add a couple of things from my unused, not quite sure what I was going to do with them because they're not colors I'd wear stash. They're not nail related,  but based on your lists I think you'll love them. This also means that the last thing I'm waiting for won't fit in the box and an extra surprise will be headed your way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sorry, okay I'm really not sorry that I keep finding awesome things I love that I think you'll love too!

Love, Santa


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay Santee I know you're waiting patiently and (assuming a few indies arrive soon from Black friday!) I'll be mailing out your gift this Saturday.  I'm not much for wrapping (though I am trying) so you'll have to forgive the mess.

I hope you'll like  love what I got you!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear Santee, 

I will be mailing out your gift tomorrow via UPS, so you should get it at the beginning of next week. I can't wait for you receive your goodies. I hope you love them!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine will be going out by Saturday as well.  Looks like we'll have some fun spoilers next week!  I can't wait to see all the ladies (especially mine!) getting their boxes


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 4, 2013)

Still waiting on one last item to arrive in the mail, then I can finally mail my Secret Santa goodies. Trouble is, the longer it takes, the more goodies I pick up at the store for her!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 4, 2013)

I posted in the reveal thread, but I got my SS package today. I haven't opened anything yet, after the initial unboxing. I am pondering whether or not I want to open everything or spread out the fun. Ahhhh!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Open open, lol


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 5, 2013)

I sent my gift out Monday and she should have it today.  I hope she likes it.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea, more reveals coming our way!!!!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, SS- I'm only waiting one one more gift of yours to arrive (claims it will get here by Sat)!  Hopefully it will arrive early in the day so I can get it wrapped with the others and to the PO before it closes and can mail out in the same day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait for the indie explosion to get to you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-to whoever my SS is, my company shuts down around Christmas (so everyone's on vacation between Christmas and new yr's &amp; then some)- So I'll be away visiting family back home from Dec 20th to the 27th (but then bf &amp; I leave on the 27th to go on vacation, and am not back till Jan 8.) just an fyi if helps with planning mailing times.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

I crawled out of my deathbed (I'm a drama queen when I'm sick) and mailed out my packages for both of my SS's.   Once I'd dropped off the packages I began to stress about whether or not they'll like what I put together.    Curses!  It's like stage fright.   

So now the wait begins.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I crawled out of my deathbed (I'm a drama queen when I'm sick) and mailed out my packages for both of my SS's.   Once I'd dropped off the packages I began to stress about whether or not they'll like what I put together.    Curses! * It's like stage fright. *  

So now the wait begins.   
Perfect analogy.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm working at home today and plan to get my Santee's things wrapped and boxed at lunchtime, then figure out if i need anything else to round it out so i can mail it Saturday. Everything that's been posted so far is so nice!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 5, 2013)

Finally got my last pkg for my Secret Santa!!!!  Post office already lost my Winstonia plates that were scheduled to be here today too and instead gave me a cd or something intended for the funeral home at the end of my block.  Not really looking forward to entrusting my gifts to them but hey someone's gotta deliver this right???


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yea, more reveals coming our way!!!!
Hopefully.  She hasn't shown up in either of the threads so I dunno.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my last pkg for my Secret Santa!!!!  Post office already lost my Winstonia plates that were scheduled to be here today too and instead gave me a cd or something intended for the funeral home at the end of my block.  Not really looking forward to entrusting my gifts to them but hey someone's gotta deliver this right???
Okay that is horrifying.     I am not going to be bitter about the fact that I forgot that I'd subscribed to Square Hue and my Shuffling Zombie Postal Hag delivered my little box to the family one street over and behind us.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay that is horrifying.     I am not going to be bitter about the fact that I forgot that I'd subscribed to Square Hue and my Shuffling Zombie Postal Hag delivered my little box to the family one street over and behind us.   
They updated the status to "available for pick up" so at least that didn't happen to me. I hope they try and actually deliver it tomorrow.  (it's not like a tiny box of stamping plates in an envelope couldn't fit in my huge mailbox.) otherwise they only stay open until 4 and I have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They updated the status to "available for pick up" so at least that didn't happen to me. I hope they try and actually deliver it tomorrow.  (it's not like a tiny box of stamping plates in an envelope couldn't fit in my huge mailbox.) otherwise they only stay open until 4 and I have to wait until Saturday. 
If you have an Item Number you can go on the USPS site and schedule a redelivery for tomorrow just to be sure they actually deliver it tomorrow.   I have to do that all the time because the Shuffling Zombie won't leave her truck if it's too hot, too cold, too wet, too dry so she basically only delivers boxes during the month of April unless it's too windy. 



She's grown on me - it's like I have a badly dressed Nemesis.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, tracking says my person got the package today.  I hope she likes it.

I know I'm all Debbie Downer here but it would have been way more fun for me if she participated on the threads.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know if my SS has sent my package out yet or not BUT I would like for her to know, wherever in the world she is, that I won't be at my parents house for christmas break until the 19th (i had it sent there because with the wide window of time to ship it i didn't want it to come to my apartment after i leave for christmas).

I'll try to update whenever my mom tells me it arrives though. :]


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if my SS has sent my package out yet or not BUT I would like for her to know, wherever in the world she is, that I won't be at my parents house for christmas break until the 19th (i had it sent there because with the wide window of time to ship it i didn't want it to come to my apartment after i leave for christmas).

I'll try to update whenever my mom tells me it arrives though. :]
Yours will really be xmas presents!  At that point, you shouldn't even open it til Christmas...if you can stand it lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yours will really be xmas presents!  At that point, you shouldn't even open it til Christmas...if you can stand it lol.
I know right 






our exams end a week later than they did last year, i feel like i'm going to be getting home so late, it's weird.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 6, 2013)

> Well, tracking says my person got the package today. Â I hope she likes it. I know I'm all Debbie Downer here but it would have been way more fun for me if she participated on the threads.


 I'm sorry, Donna. I'm excited that your person got her package...I know that doesn't help much. I was reading the regular SS thread and they were talking about how last year some recipients didn't post anything and people had basically they same reaction as you. One person even said that at least letting the person know it arrives should be in the rules and a requirement to participate. I mean, if my person doesn't feel comfortable posting for everyone to see, I'd at least like a short PM letting me know the package arrived safe and undamaged.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea that is the least you can do, letting someone know you received their gift. Hopefully there is an explanation as to why they haven't said anything. @DonnaD do you have pictures to share if she doesn't?


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> Well, tracking says my person got the package today. Â I hope she likes it. I know I'm all Debbie Downer here but it would have been way more fun for me if she participated on the threads.


Don't you dare be a Debbie Downer. I'm not sure if I was the person you've been talking about (You said she, so I highly doubt it! I do have beautiful hands though so you may be referring to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but if you were I loved the gift you sent me! If I figured this out correctly, a reveal is to be posted elsewhere. So off I go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Ps. I'm sure you meant someone else And wherever they are I'm positive they absolutely love your gift.)


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yaaaay @Parasoul you got your gifts!! Enjoy your lovelies.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

I haven't received my package yet (not have I sent it), but I just wanted to pop in to say that there are LOTS of reasons someone might not respond the same day that their package is delivered, starting with the most obvious -- that they aren't home.

A lot of people where I work are on vacation this week.  I travel a lot for work, and if I were single, I wouldn't necessarily know that the package was safe and undamaged if I was away when it was delivered.  Some people work weird shifts (our IT people sometimes work 2 16 hour shifts and one eight hour shift in a week).  Maybe they have a sick parent or child or pet and are away caring for them.

I know how excited we all are to see what everyone got, and to make sure our Santee's love what we sent, but it doesn't seem that unreasonable to not hear from someone for a day or two.  Obviously, YMMV on that point.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2013)

I was planning on mailing mine today, but the weather tanked below freezing and had the nerve to deposit icy snow on the ground this morning. Definitely going to wait until Monday to send it when it's supposed to be above freezing. I'm sorry Santee, you have to wait a few more days, but I hope you'll understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry, Donna. I'm excited that your person got her package...I know that doesn't help much. I was reading the regular SS thread and they were talking about how last year some recipients didn't post anything and people had basically they same reaction as you. One person even said that at least letting the person know it arrives should be in the rules and a requirement to participate. I mean, if my person doesn't feel comfortable posting for everyone to see, I'd at least like a short PM letting me know the package arrived safe and undamaged.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yea that is the least you can do, letting someone know you received their gift. Hopefully there is an explanation as to why they haven't said anything. @DonnaD do you have pictures to share if she doesn't?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't you dare be a Debbie Downer. I'm not sure if I was the person you've been talking about (You said she, so I highly doubt it! I do have beautiful hands though so you may be referring to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but if you were I loved the gift you sent me! If I figured this out correctly, a reveal is to be posted elsewhere. So off I go.





(Ps. I'm sure you meant someone else And wherever they are I'm positive they absolutely love your gift.)


Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't received my package yet (not have I sent it), but I just wanted to pop in to say that there are LOTS of reasons someone might not respond the same day that their package is delivered, starting with the most obvious -- that they aren't home.

A lot of people where I work are on vacation this week.  I travel a lot for work, and if I were single, I wouldn't necessarily know that the package was safe and undamaged if I was away when it was delivered.  Some people work weird shifts (our IT people sometimes work 2 16 hour shifts and one eight hour shift in a week).  Maybe they have a sick parent or child or pet and are away caring for them.

I know how excited we all are to see what everyone got, and to make sure our Santee's love what we sent, but it doesn't seem that unreasonable to not hear from someone for a day or two.  Obviously, YMMV on that point.
I'm not complaining she didn't instantly pm me or anything...I just wish she had participated on the threads.  I didn't take a pic of it or anything and for real, aside from two things, I forgot what I gave her!  What stood out to me is that I picked up one of those chocolate thingies on a stick that you stir into coffee and when I went to mail it, I noticed it had a bite taken out of it!!!  WHAT THE WHAT?!  I was so bummed about that, it overtook my over-loaded little mind lol.

@Parasoul, you can do SS for real next year and then people won't have to take matters into their own hands!!  






I'm just sad I can't see  excitement from mine like I see from the other ladies here.  Next year, I demand I get someone I know, dammit!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was planning on mailing mine today, but the weather tanked below freezing and had the nerve to deposit icy snow on the ground this morning. Definitely going to wait until Monday to send it when it's supposed to be above freezing. I'm sorry Santee, you have to wait a few more days, but I hope you'll understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is my case as well, it's been below freezing for the past 3 days here! But I'm also waiting on a few items I ordered so it should be here beginning of next week then I have some final touches to do and it will be ready to send off! I'm sure your Santee will understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone all has been so gracious here.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my case as well, it's been below freezing for the past 3 days here! But I'm also waiting on a few items I ordered so it should be here beginning of next week then I have some final touches to do and it will be ready to send off! I'm sure your Santee will understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone all has been so gracious here. 


That they have, and I know that my Santee is active on the forums, so I feel like I'm adding a layer of teasing to the mix because they're reading it and not knowing that it's theirs I'm talking about.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

That they have, and I know that my Santee is active on the forums, so I feel like I'm adding a layer of teasing to the mix because they're reading it and not knowing that it's theirs I'm talking about.
I you turn out to be my SS, I'm gonna smack you!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

That they have, and I know that my Santee is active on the forums, so I feel like I'm adding a layer of teasing to the mix because they're reading it and not knowing that it's theirs I'm talking about.
ROFLMAO I keep reading things going "I wonder if she's talking about me" and thinking to myself I can not wait to look back through this thread when I finally get mine!!!  I want to know more than I want any gifts....


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 6, 2013)

> ROFLMAO I keep reading things going "I wonder if she's talking about me" and thinking to myself I can not wait to look back through this thread when I finally get mine!!!Â  I want to know more than I want any gifts....


 This!! I think the same thing, and when I see my Santee posting I get all giggly inside and think to myself "I know something you don't know!"


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 6, 2013)

Welp, it's out of my hands now, literally and figuratively. Don't f%@&amp; it up USPS

Also, the people in my post office were pretty rude to me? Ugh, whatever, I usually use paypal shipping anyway so it's NBD, but I'm still allowed to be irritated. I had to mail my best friend's gift too and she lives in Canada so there was no way for me to avoid it since I had to do the customs form too. :| Also I bought some forever stamps and 5c stamps to go with some international stamps i bought last year.

why you like this USPS.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, it's out of my hands now, literally and figuratively. Don't f%@&amp; it up USPS

Also, the people in my post office were pretty rude to me? Ugh, whatever, I usually use paypal shipping anyway so it's NBD, but I'm still allowed to be irritated. I had to mail my best friend's gift too and she lives in Canada so there was no way for me to avoid it since I had to do the customs form too. :| Also I bought some forever stamps and 5c stamps to go with some international stamps i bought last year.

why you like this USPS.

That's why I love living in a small town... Post Office people are so much nicer!  Seriously, you are keeping them in business with buying stamps and paying for international shipping!  Be nice to @Kyuu , crazy postal people!

My gifts have been sent now too, for both regular and SS.  I'm sad now that I don't have an excuse to buy any more things for my Santees!  I've been blown away with the awesomeness and generosity of every gift I've seen, and I'm completely in love with our Super-Secret-Santas that have been sending EXTRA gifts!  I'm so amazed at the love and amazingness of this board.  Most of us will never meet in person, but we're still going out shopping and putting incredible amounts of time and thought into stalking, shopping, wrapping, and sending boxes of pure love!

And now I have to go make dinner, because I'm making myself cry.  Haha!  I'll make sure to have a box of Kleenex near me when I open my gift!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I you turn out to be my SS, I'm gonna smack you!

I can't stop laughing, you do realize this, right???? And I'm never telling, and I've already given the only hint that I'm going to give. *evil, mean person glares*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't stop laughing, you do realize this, right???? And I'm never telling, and I've already given the only hint that I'm going to give. *evil, mean person glares*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm telling Santa you're mean to me.  He'll get you for it!.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm telling Santa you're mean to me.  He'll get you for it!.  





I'll be sure to tell Santa to send you some coal for tattling on me.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'll be sure to tell Santa to send you some coal for tattling on me. :santa:


I'm already working on that! I'm on the hunt for nail polish named after coal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my case as well, it's been below freezing for the past 3 days here! But I'm also waiting on a few items I ordered so it should be here beginning of next week then I have some final touches to do and it will be ready to send off! I'm sure your Santee will understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone all has been so gracious here. 
I'm still waiting on a last minute order too before I can mail it out, so I'm sure the Santees will understand!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

I had an order delivered to my office today, which contained some items for my santee and I'm waiting on my Zoya Black Friday order, and then I will be able to mail out her gift.  I'm hopeful it will be Wednesday!


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 6, 2013)

I will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday, hopefully.  All my items are in, everything has been wrapped for days, and then a catastrophe hit.  About a week ago my debit card was counterfeited.  At 9:02 one morning I bought my kids breakfast from doughnut palace in Brandon Mississippi, at 9:13 I was apparently in France and spent 1700 dollars at one place, a Bioshop on st. vain jean street.  The bank called a few minutes later and told me what had happened and that they canceled my debit card and would reissue me another one.  I will probably, almost 100 percent sure, get my money back but it will be in about another 3 to 4 weeks.  This event wiped out my account, I do not even know how we are going to buy Christmas for our four little kids.  We might just have to tell them santa is on vacation and have christmas a few days later once the money is back and we can buy presents.  Oh well, life sometimes throws you curve balls.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday, hopefully.  All my items are in, everything has been wrapped for days, and then a catastrophe hit.  About a week ago my debit card was counterfeited.  At 9:02 one morning I bought my kids breakfast from doughnut palace in Brandon Mississippi, at 9:13 I was apparently in France and spent 1700 dollars at one place, a Bioshop on st. vain jean street.  The bank called a few minutes later and told me what had happened and that they canceled my debit card and would reissue me another one.  I will probably, almost 100 percent sure, get my money back but it will be in about another 3 to 4 weeks.  This event wiped out my account, I do not even know how we are going to buy Christmas for our four little kids.  We might just have to tell them santa is on vacation and have christmas a few days later once the money is back and we can buy presents.  Oh well, life sometimes throws you curve balls.
Oh goodness that is awful. I had that happen to me once, and my bank was very quick about reimbursing my account, but it wasn't that much money. I hope you and your little ones still manage to have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 6, 2013)

> I will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday, hopefully.Â  All my items are in, everything has been wrapped for days, and then a catastrophe hit.Â  About a week ago my debit card was counterfeited.Â  At 9:02 one morning I bought my kids breakfast from doughnut palace in Brandon Mississippi, at 9:13 I was apparently in France and spent 1700 dollars at one place, a Bioshop on st. vain jean street.Â  The bank called a few minutes later and told me what had happened and that they canceled my debit card and would reissue me another one.Â  I will probably, almost 100 percent sure, get my money back but it will be in about another 3 to 4 weeks.Â Â This event wiped out my account, IÂ do not even know how we are going to buy Christmas for ourÂ four little kids.Â  We might just have to tell them santa is on vacation and have christmas a few days later once the money is back and we can buy presents.Â  Oh well, life sometimes throws you curve balls.


 That's terrible, people suck sometimes. I hope the bank gets the money back to you before Christmas.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Momma4 Im so sorry your going through that, and truly horrible timing! I've been so meticulous about where I use my card ever since mine was compromised before and I agree with @lemony007 , hoping you still have a wonderful Christmas. I hope there can be some way to get your money back very soon.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday, hopefully.  All my items are in, everything has been wrapped for days, and then a catastrophe hit.  About a week ago my debit card was counterfeited.  At 9:02 one morning I bought my kids breakfast from doughnut palace in Brandon Mississippi, at 9:13 I was apparently in France and spent 1700 dollars at one place, a Bioshop on st. vain jean street.  The bank called a few minutes later and told me what had happened and that they canceled my debit card and would reissue me another one.  I will probably, almost 100 percent sure, get my money back but it will be in about another 3 to 4 weeks.  This event wiped out my account, I do not even know how we are going to buy Christmas for our four little kids.  We might just have to tell them santa is on vacation and have christmas a few days later once the money is back and we can buy presents.  Oh well, life sometimes throws you curve balls.

When I hear things like this I find myself wondering whether the  low life mouth breathing morally bankrupt vermin like that were born or if they were created in a lab.   Please verify whether or not your bank has a policy to cover fraud automatically.   Bank of America and Wells Fargo put the money back into your account the next business day.   I'm sorry that this happened to you.   No one should have to deal with things like this especially during the Holidays.  

Edited: And if I'm your SS please don't stress about getting the package out until things get straightened out.


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am with trustmark and right now they are dealing with a 4 million dollar lawsuit so I know I will get my money but it will probably be a while is what I was told.  It does suck but at least we are clothed, have a house, food in the cabinets, and love.  Also I am lucky enough that my 7 year old is understanding enough to know Christmas might have to be a little later and that the other ones, ages 3,2, and 1 know about santa and Christmas but not about what day it falls.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2013)

Can someone with experience in high end nail polish brands PM me? I've got a little something a stormin' and I need some advice before I pull the trigger.

eta: i've got an elf helping me now :3


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 7, 2013)

Everything has come in now it is just time to wrap and send i hope my Santee likes her gifts i really went out on a limb  with some of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm loving all the reveals! This has been so much fun. An elf told me my package will be here Monday so ill be stalking my mail man for sure! I love how magical you all have made this experience! The gals here truly are the best girls ever!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I will be able to mail out my nail secret santa gift on Tuesday.  I can't wait for her to get her gift!  I bought her a little extra, couldn't find it, so I bought her another one and then I found the first one!  Hahaha.  More for her!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday, hopefully.  All my items are in, everything has been wrapped for days, and then a catastrophe hit.  About a week ago my debit card was counterfeited.  At 9:02 one morning I bought my kids breakfast from doughnut palace in Brandon Mississippi, at 9:13 I was apparently in France and spent 1700 dollars at one place, a Bioshop on st. vain jean street.  The bank called a few minutes later and told me what had happened and that they canceled my debit card and would reissue me another one.  I will probably, almost 100 percent sure, get my money back but it will be in about another 3 to 4 weeks.  This event wiped out my account, I do not even know how we are going to buy Christmas for our four little kids.  We might just have to tell them santa is on vacation and have christmas a few days later once the money is back and we can buy presents.  Oh well, life sometimes throws you curve balls.
I am so sorry this happened to you...more so at this time of year.  But your attitude is just amazing and inspiring.  I wish a very Merry Christmas to you and yours...you don't need to have anything to be thankful for what you've already got.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a question. How do you do a super secret Santa? I would like to send something to someone, but how do you get their address without then knowing?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question. How do you do a super secret Santa? I would like to send something to someone, but how do you get their address without then knowing?
you can contact @magicalmom but I believe she'll still contact the person in question to ask for their permission to give out their address.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question. How do you do a super secret Santa? I would like to send something to someone, but how do you get their address without then knowing?
you can contact @magicalmom but I believe she'll still contact the person in question to ask for their permission to give out their address.


Haha Yep!  Happy to help!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

> you can contact @magicalmom Â but I believe she'll still contact the person in question to ask for their permission to give out their address.


 Thank you!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question. How do you do a super secret Santa? I would like to send something to someone, but how do you get their address without then knowing?
Yep, I asked @magicalmom for one but I am super ninja sneaky and already had addresses for a couple of my honorary Santees....that'll learn 'em for giving out their addresses to me all willy-nilly!  I can stalk them at my leisure.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Okaaaay finally got everything all wrapped and put into a box for my Santee.  I was not able to get to the post office today before it closed unfortunately, so I am going to try to get this sucker mailed out some morning this week.  It is really rough for me though because both post offices that I could realistically get to are open 9-5 and I work 9-6:30 on an average day without enough time at lunch to get to either of them. So I might have to mail out next Saturday, which is a huge disappointment to me.  Either way, I will get an elf to give you a heads up when I do mail!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2013)

Last minute impulse buys means I am not ready to send my SS's package yet. My sephora order shipped not even 12 hours later but of course my birchbox one hasn't yet. I'm really afraid they're going to send it via newgistics and then it will take 5 years to get here.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I hear things like this I find myself wondering whether the  low life mouth breathing morally bankrupt vermin like that were born or if they were created in a lab.   Please verify whether or not your bank has a policy to cover fraud automatically.   Bank of America and Wells Fargo put the money back into your account the next business day.   I'm sorry that this happened to you.   No one should have to deal with things like this especially during the Holidays.

Edited: *And if I'm your SS please don't stress about getting the package out until things get straightened out.  *
^THIS^ @Momma4 I'm so sorry that you have to go thru this. I only wish I can catch the jerk that did this &amp; give him/her an Anime style beat down.


----------



## Momma4 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^THIS^ @Momma4 I'm so sorry that you have to go thru this. I only wish I can catch the jerk that did this &amp; give him/her an Anime style beat down.




Thank you all so much for caring, If any of you want to go out and catch the person and give him/her a beat down I in no way object  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2013)

(I just posted this on the regular SS board, but I thought I'd share the fun here too!)

OHmigosh you guys. YOU GUYS.

I just got an email from UPS My Choice saying I have a package delivery tomorrow from "The UPS Store"!  And I'm not expecting anything else coming in, so... IT HAS TO BE A SECRET SANTA GIFT!  Not sure if it's regular or nails, though.

And in what I'm completely astounded at... the tracking info says the package weighs SIX POINT SIX POUNDS (6.6 lbs).  That's gotta be a mistake, right? RIGHT? 

UPS never delivers til early evening here, but I promise LOTS of pics and geeking out!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2013)

and @Momma4 I hope whoever did that to you gets whomped by karma BIGTIME.  

If said person ever ends up in our clutches we will tar them (with lipstick), feather them (with glitter), and ride them out of town on a rail (that we lashed together with makeup brushes and lipgloss wands)!  I hope everything works out and your money is restored soon!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (I just posted this on the regular SS board, but I thought I'd share the fun here too!)

OHmigosh you guys. YOU GUYS.

I just got an email from UPS My Choice saying I have a package delivery tomorrow from "The UPS Store"!  And I'm not expecting anything else coming in, so... IT HAS TO BE A SECRET SANTA GIFT!  Not sure if it's regular or nails, though.

And in what I'm completely astounded at... the tracking info says the package weighs SIX POINT SIX POUNDS (6.6 lbs).  That's gotta be a mistake, right? RIGHT? 

UPS never delivers til early evening here, but I promise LOTS of pics and geeking out!
How exciting!  I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

Almost done! Before:



After:



I didn't realize how low I was on bubblewrap until I started wrapping everything. Answer: very. Solution: tissue paper! Lots and lots of tissue paper! It's easier to wrap nail polish in tissue paper anyway. Next up: the card and then PayPal for shipping. I'll drop this off at work tomorrow because I'm not wild about the idea of nail polish sitting in below-freezing weather for six hours before the mail carrier picks it up.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 8, 2013)

Dear Santee, I did not get your gift mailed out this weekend, so it will go out Tuesday when I get off work. Sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Almost done! Before:




After:




I didn't realize how low I was on bubblewrap until I started wrapping everything. Answer: very. Solution: tissue paper! Lots and lots of tissue paper! It's easier to wrap nail polish in tissue paper anyway. Next up: the card and then PayPal for shipping. I'll drop this off at work tomorrow because I'm not wild about the idea of nail polish sitting in below-freezing weather for six hours before the mail carrier picks it up.
I actually ended up wrapping mine in bubble wrap and then tissue paper with little bows on them, for aesthetics, and because i'm really bad at legitimately wrapping things with wrapping paper and such.

eta: HAH! i just noticed your little ribbons. great minds think alike.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay looks like well have some great unwrappings this week!! Excited to see everyone liking their gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay looks like well have some great unwrappings this week!! Excited to see everyone liking their gifts




I'm dying to see more unwrappings now that we've already had some! I'm so glad I signed up this year, just shopping and watching has been really fun. Also I like that this group is a lot smaller than the big SS group, makes it a little bit more intimate (if that makes sense???).


----------



## Lily V (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooo, lots of soft peppermints &amp; hot coco! Nice touch.  All those cute little mysterious bundles to open! Your secret santa is going to have fun opening everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It's so much fun watching everyone else open &amp; share their gifts, need MOAR reveals!!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Almost done! Before:




After:




I didn't realize how low I was on bubblewrap until I started wrapping everything. Answer: very. Solution: tissue paper! Lots and lots of tissue paper! It's easier to wrap nail polish in tissue paper anyway. Next up: the card and then PayPal for shipping. I'll drop this off at work tomorrow because I'm not wild about the idea of nail polish sitting in below-freezing weather for six hours before the mail carrier picks it up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I'm dying to see more unwrappings now that we've already had some!Â I'm so glad I signed up this year, just shopping and watching has been really fun. Also I like that this group is a lot smaller than the big SS group, makes it a little bit more intimate (if that makes sense???).


 Yes totally! I was just thinking the same thing earlier when I was peeking in the main SS thread. I couldn't keep up with everyone in there lol. I like our fun little nail group :-D


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok!!! Guess what santee?!!! Your package will be mailed off this Tues/ Wed. I have to get a some wrapping paper and a box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 9, 2013)

to my SS,

If I should expect my present in the next few days please use an elf to let me know because I'll be out of town until Thursday.  and I can have my mother in law bring it inside for me. 

To my santee,

I will have your box out approx this Thursday or Friday don't lose faith in me my husbands hours were cut at work so I have to wait for my pay day.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 9, 2013)

I too agree that its nice that our group here is smaller, really looking forward to more nail polish reveals!

To my Santee, I am just waiting on one more addition to your gift and will then be mailing out your gift no later then Wednesday, get exciiiited!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday, hopefully.  All my items are in, everything has been wrapped for days, and then a catastrophe hit.  About a week ago my debit card was counterfeited.  At 9:02 one morning I bought my kids breakfast from doughnut palace in Brandon Mississippi, at 9:13 I was apparently in France and spent 1700 dollars at one place, a Bioshop on st. vain jean street.  The bank called a few minutes later and told me what had happened and that they canceled my debit card and would reissue me another one.  I will probably, almost 100 percent sure, get my money back but it will be in about another 3 to 4 weeks.  This event wiped out my account, I do not even know how we are going to buy Christmas for our four little kids.  We might just have to tell them santa is on vacation and have christmas a few days later once the money is back and we can buy presents.  Oh well, life sometimes throws you curve balls.

Wow, that is crazy that they let the charge go through -- most banks won't even let you charge that much on a debit card, so clearly someone screwed something up big time.  I really hope they don't make you wait that long to give you your money back!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 9, 2013)

I shipped out my Santee's gift on Saturday.  Funny story with USPS.  The person working there this weekend wasn't the same worker who told me that the nail polish had to ship ground.  So when I put the box up and said "this one has to ship ground because it's nail polish" she kind of looked at me like I had two heads, said "oh, those rules are only if you're shipping a lot of nail polish."  I replied that basically the whole box was nail polish, and she shrugged and rang it up as 2-day priority.  Last time I checked the tracking, it left my local sort facility on Saturday and should be on its way.

So excited to see all the reveals over the next couple of weeks!  Everything to this point has been so nice and thoughtful.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine went to the PO at 6 am this morning!  Hope she likes it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 9, 2013)

> I shipped out my Santee's gift on Saturday.Â  Funny story with USPS.Â  The person working there this weekend wasn't the same worker who told me that the nail polish had to ship ground.Â  So when I put the box up and said "this one has to ship ground because it's nail polish" she kind of looked at me like I had two heads, said "oh, those rules are only if you're shipping a lot of nail polish."Â  I replied that basically the whole box was nail polish, and she shrugged and rang it up as 2-day priority.Â  Last time I checked the tracking, it left my local sort facility on Saturday and should be on its way. So excited to see all the reveals over the next couple of weeks!Â  Everything to this point has been so nice and thoughtful.


 I luv postal workers ... in Council Bluffs and downtown Omaha ... they always say "Oh, priority shipping is the same price and tracking is included." In Benson, the lady at the counter says, "It has to go First Class and tracking is 90 cents." For packages the exact same size and weight. It ticks me off. And she insists that's just how it is. Grrr.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I luv postal workers ... in Council Bluffs and downtown Omaha ... they always say "Oh, priority shipping is the same price and tracking is included." In Benson, the lady at the counter says, "It has to go First Class and tracking is 90 cents." For packages the exact same size and weight. It ticks me off. And she insists that's just how it is. Grrr.
Had this happen to me last week at the same post office on 2 consecutive days.  Very irritating!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 9, 2013)

> Had this happen to me last week at the same post office on 2 consecutive days. Â Very irritating!


 Yet more evidence that they are either Zombies or as I am beginning to suspect the souls of people who took up two parking spaces near the doors of Malls during torrential rainstorms forced to spend their afterlife smelling like wet cardboard. Dead yet undead. My SS Nails is out for delivery!!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 9, 2013)

The key to a good relationship with your friendly postal employees is to bake them cookies.  Yup, really.  I guess it also helps if you live in a tiny town and your husband is a pretty popular techno geek who's fixed more computers, networks, and set up more file servers than Bill Gates.  My post office and fabulous personal mail lady are like gods to me.  I heart them so freakin' much it's crazy.  I'm the one who buys my mail lady $50 gift cards to various places/stores every single year, knows her birthday and plans accordingly, and bakes her cookies and cakes several times a year.  I also got reasonably drunk with her once not recognising her because she coloured her hair from dark to blonde and the change was ah-may-ZING!  She went from pretty to smokin' hot after one trip to the salon.  She's a really fun girl.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 9, 2013)

You guys are lucky. I think I have a rotation of about a dozen mail carriers some much friendlier and more reliable than others.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 9, 2013)

> The key to a good relationship with your friendly postal employees is to bake them cookies. Â Yup, really. Â I guess it also helps if you live in a tiny town and your husband is a pretty popular techno geek who's fixed more computers, networks, and set up more file servers than Bill Gates. Â My post office and fabulous personal mail lady are like gods to me. Â I heart them so freakin' much it's crazy. Â I'm the one who buys my mail lady $50 gift cards to various places/stores every single year, knows her birthday and plans accordingly, and bakes her cookies and cakes several times a year. Â I also got reasonably drunk with her once not recognising her because she coloured her hair from dark to blonde and the change was ah-may-ZING! Â She went from pretty to smokin' hot after one trip to the salon. Â She's a really fun girl.


 LOL My Mail Zombie wouldn't accept anything I made for her... She once asked me why as a NORMAL woman I would support "A group of Atheistic Homosexuals Out To Destroy Traditional Marriage?" The group? The Human Rights Campaign. They send out a monthly newsletter, and delivering it must make her cringe. I replied that I was bitten by a Were Lesbian during a lecture at the University of Georgia and that it was probably contagious, so Athens Georgia was doomed to be overrun by Lesbians. I'll trade you the smokin' hot blonde for the lemon faced judgmental hag. And today she left the pieces of mail I put in my mailbox right where they were. She shoved my Wantable box and a large envelope from Think Geek into the box in front of them. I want my SS Nail to post that she received the box so I can relax.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL My Mail Zombie wouldn't accept anything I made for her... She once asked me why as a NORMAL woman I would support "A group of Atheistic Homosexuals Out To Destroy Traditional Marriage?" The group? The Human Rights Campaign. They send out a monthly newsletter, and delivering it must make her cringe. I replied that I was bitten by a Were Lesbian during a lecture at the University of Georgia and that it was probably contagious, so Athens Georgia was doomed to be overrun by Lesbians. I'll trade you the smokin' hot blonde for the lemon faced judgmental hag.

And today she left the pieces of mail I put in my mailbox right where they were. She shoved my Wantable box and a large envelope from Think Geek into the box in front of them. I want my SS Nail to post that she received the box so I can relax.
That's INSANE!  They shouldn't even be looking to see where the mail is from... they're just DELIVERING!  Yea, pretty fed up with USPS.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 9, 2013)

While we don't always get accurate information from the people at the post office, we generally get along with them just fine.  The holiday gifts probably do help, but we do have a phenomenally good mail carrier and UPS delivery person.

How good? Last winter, our driveway was too icy for them to drive up so they walked up it with some packages -- more than once.  One day, our mail carrier rang the bell to tell my husband that she and the UPS guy had had a conference (yes, we get so many packages that our delivery people have conferences about us), and were really sorry but just couldn't walk up the icy driveway with our stuff anymore.  My husband answered "I understand," thanked her for doing it at all and assured her that we had no problem with waiting until the ice was gone to get whatever stuff we'd ordered.

And on that note, given that we had a bit of an ice storm this morning and have been told to expect anything from 2" to a blizzard tomorrow, if my Secret Santa has mailed my package and I don't come posting with glee for a day or two, it's because Sue couldn't get up the driveway with it.  And if it hasn't been sent, I will continue to look forward to it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 9, 2013)

> You guys are lucky. I think I have a rotation of about a dozen mail carriers some much friendlier and more reliable than others.


 I've lived here for over 2 years and never seen the same mail carrier twice. There's been a nice 1 lately who actually leaves my packages instead of the slip that I have to take to the post office. But I know that soon he or she will be replaced by the guy who claims my Birchbox won't fit in the mailbox. I'm just enjoying it while it lasts. Which reminds me my ILNP purchase is out for delivery today, although no sign of it yet.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

FYI everyone, I know almost no one's buying for their santees anymore, but HL is having a Butter London sale tomorrow *_*

http://www.hautelook.com/content/43883

UGH MUST... RESIST... WON'T... BE ABLE TO...


----------



## alterkate (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The key to a good relationship with your friendly postal employees is to bake them cookies.  Yup, really.  I guess it also helps if you live in a tiny town and your husband is a pretty popular techno geek who's fixed more computers, networks, and set up more file servers than Bill Gates.  My post office and fabulous personal mail lady are like gods to me.  I heart them so freakin' much it's crazy.  I'm the one who buys my mail lady $50 gift cards to various places/stores every single year, knows her birthday and plans accordingly, and bakes her cookies and cakes several times a year.  I also got reasonably drunk with her once not recognising her because she coloured her hair from dark to blonde and the change was ah-may-ZING!  She went from pretty to smokin' hot after one trip to the salon.  She's a really fun girl.

LOL My Mail Zombie wouldn't accept anything I made for her... She once asked me why as a NORMAL woman I would support "A group of Atheistic Homosexuals Out To Destroy Traditional Marriage?" The group? The Human Rights Campaign. They send out a monthly newsletter, and delivering it must make her cringe. I replied that I was bitten by a Were Lesbian during a lecture at the University of Georgia and that it was probably contagious, so Athens Georgia was doomed to be overrun by Lesbians. I'll trade you the smokin' hot blonde for the lemon faced judgmental hag.

And today she left the pieces of mail I put in my mailbox right where they were. She shoved my Wantable box and a large envelope from Think Geek into the box in front of them. I want my SS Nail to post that she received the box so I can relax. 



Dying at "Were Lesbian"! Everyone always wonders how a "normal" girl like myself ended up married to a woman. Must have been the Were Lesbians, cause apparently no one has ever heard of a femme before. Ha!


----------



## alterkate (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI everyone, I know almost no one's buying for their santees anymore, but HL is having a Butter London sale tomorrow *_*

http://www.hautelook.com/content/43883

UGH MUST... RESIST... WON'T... BE ABLE TO...

Hmm...now that I have my secret santa gift and don't have to worry about duplicates, this looks like an awesome excuse to use the $5 credit I have on my account! (I am the BEST at rationalizing shopping, anywhere, anytime.)


----------



## Christa W (Dec 9, 2013)

HSN is having a Deborah Lippman sale tomorrow only too.  Or I should say I think it starts at midnight.  It's like 10 polishes for 39.99 plus there is supposedly coupons and Ebates or something.  I can't find the site that had it.  Could have been Nouveau Cheap but I saw it on my Feedly feed on my cell and I can't find it again.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HSN is having a Deborah Lippman sale tomorrow only too.  Or I should say I think it starts at midnight.  It's like 10 polishes for 39.99 plus there is supposedly coupons and Ebates or something.  I can't find the site that had it.  Could have been Nouveau Cheap but I saw it on my Feedly feed on my cell and I can't find it again.
Found it! http://www.hsn.com/products/deborah-lippmann-12-piece-nail-set/7219240

They're half-sizes though, and I'm not super super interested in any of the colours, even though that is a good price. But for $40 it might be worth it more to get the full sizes you want at Beauty Brands since you can choose the colours too


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found it! http://www.hsn.com/products/deborah-lippmann-12-piece-nail-set/7219240

They're half-sizes though, and I'm not super super interested in any of the colours, even though that is a good price. But for $40 it might be worth it more to get the full sizes you want at Beauty Brands since you can choose the colours too
Crap! I'm gonna have to buy the set!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI everyone, I know almost no one's buying for their santees anymore, but HL is having a Butter London sale tomorrow *_*

http://www.hautelook.com/content/43883

UGH MUST... RESIST... WON'T... BE ABLE TO...
Maybe Santa won't mind if I buy myself a gift or two....


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

It just occurred to me that I might have gotten distracted halfway through signing the card I put in the box to my Santee!  It may or may not have my name in it.  Whoops.  At least my name is on the return address, and two-thirds of my username is in fact my first name, *and* my city is in my profile, so the mystery might easily be solved.  Or I might not have forgotten to finish the card.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see when my Santee gets her package!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 10, 2013)

Guess what, guess what?!!!!!! I got my package!!!!! Thank you thank you @Amanda Warwick!!!! I am super super excited. I just came home to a package at my door. @Amanda Warwick words can not express the sheer happiness that I feel. The gifts were nicely wrap in snowman and there are candy canes and a beautiful postcard. I am so sorry to post so late but just got home and only have 5 hours before have to do it again. I promise I will open everything and post pictures. I want to do my lovelies justice so I will wait to savor the moment. Once again I am soooo moved just to receive my gift. Oooohhh!!!! I have a 12 days Christmas but Amanda has given me permission to open all if I would like. Goodnight everyone I will be back later with pictures.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL My Mail Zombie wouldn't accept anything I made for her... She once asked me why as a NORMAL woman I would support "A group of Atheistic Homosexuals Out To Destroy Traditional Marriage?" The group? The Human Rights Campaign. They send out a monthly newsletter, and delivering it must make her cringe. I replied that I was bitten by a Were Lesbian during a lecture at the University of Georgia and that it was probably contagious, so Athens Georgia was doomed to be overrun by Lesbians. I'll trade you the smokin' hot blonde for the lemon faced judgmental hag.

And today she left the pieces of mail I put in my mailbox right where they were. She shoved my Wantable box and a large envelope from Think Geek into the box in front of them. I want my SS Nail to post that she received the box so I can relax.
Too funny!  My uncle helped to found the HRC and was super active in it until he died.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL My Mail Zombie wouldn't accept anything I made for her... She once asked me why as a NORMAL woman I would support "A group of Atheistic Homosexuals Out To Destroy Traditional Marriage?" The group? The Human Rights Campaign. They send out a monthly newsletter, and delivering it must make her cringe. I replied that I was bitten by a Were Lesbian during a lecture at the University of Georgia and that it was probably contagious, so Athens Georgia was doomed to be overrun by Lesbians. I'll trade you the smokin' hot blonde for the lemon faced judgmental hag.

And today she left the pieces of mail I put in my mailbox right where they were. She shoved my Wantable box and a large envelope from Think Geek into the box in front of them. I want my SS Nail to post that she received the box so I can relax.
Too funny!  My uncle helped to found the HRC and was super active in it until he died.


Haha I would sign up for every GLBTQ-friendly mailing list I could... lol but that's me, and I'm getting more vindictive as I get older.  

Oooh! I would especially see if there are any groups that send out cool rainbow-striped return address labels so I could put those on every piece of OUTGOING MAIL... muahahaha!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

My last two gifts for my SS should be here the 11th and 12th. Depending on how early the one on the 12th comes (it's USPS, they usually come in the morning), I can have her box out on the 12th. Otherwise it will be the 14th because I have an exam on the 13th.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 10, 2013)

The Butter London's are up now on Hautelook for $7 each if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine is going out on Saturday. I can only do the post office on Saturday's due to work schedule and currently only having one vehicle.  I am going to mail it before leaving to go see The Hobbit.  I am nervous after seeing all the boxes already that I don't want my girl to be disappointed.  I hope she loves my theme and is pleased with her gifts.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is going out on Saturday. I can only do the post office on Saturday's due to work schedule and currently only having one vehicle.  I am going to mail it before leaving to go see The Hobbit.  I am nervous after seeing all the boxes already that I don't want my girl to be disappointed.  I hope she loves my theme and is pleased with her gifts. 
I'm sure she will love it. It seems like you have put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine went out yesterday and tracking says they should arrive Thursday. Yes, they. Somehow I mailed out two packages, those pesky elves made me do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is going out on Saturday. I can only do the post office on Saturday's due to work schedule and currently only having one vehicle.  I am going to mail it before leaving to go see The Hobbit.  I am nervous after seeing all the boxes already that I don't want my girl to be disappointed.  I hope she loves my theme and is pleased with her gifts. 
I'm nervous too, but hope she likes my picks!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha I would sign up for every GLBTQ-friendly mailing list I could... lol but that's me, and I'm getting more vindictive as I get older.  

Oooh! I would especially see if there are any groups that send out cool rainbow-striped return address labels so I could put those on every piece of OUTGOING MAIL... muahahaha!
Wow... I must be a lot better behaved on this board than I thought...

In addition to all the sub boxes, nail polish, makeup, boxes from my Dad with plants for my garden, plant cuttings from fellow gardeners around the country and Anti GMO heirloom seeds I get mail from the ACLU, AU (Americans United for the Separation of Church and State), American Humanists, Skeptics Society, The James Randi Foundation, NARAL, Freedom from Religion and the National Coalition for Sexual Freedom.  I am the personification of Pure Evil and I encourage the Jehovah's Witnesses and Mormons in their plot to convert people by allowing them into my house.   (Yes, she said that to me before she realized that I get mail from Un-American organizations, this was early on and I thought she was joking).  

ETR:  An epic USPS rant.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow... I must be a lot better behaved on this board than I thought...

In addition to all the sub boxes, nail polish, makeup, boxes from my Dad with plants for my garden, plant cuttings from fellow gardeners around the country and Anti GMO heirloom seeds I get mail from the ACLU, AU (Americans United for the Separation of Church and State), American Humanists, Skeptics Society, The James Randi Foundation, NARAL, Freedom from Religion and the National Coalition for Sexual Freedom.  I am the personification of Pure Evil and I encourage the Jehovah's Witnesses and Mormons in their plot to convert people by allowing them into my house.   (Yes, she said that to me before she realized that I get mail from Un-American organizations, this was early on and I thought she was joking).  

ETR:  An epic USPS rant.    
I read your rant in its entirety before it was removed, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read your rant in its entirety before it was removed, and I wish you the best of luck.
Me too!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow... I must be a lot better behaved on this board than I thought...

In addition to all the sub boxes, nail polish, makeup, boxes from my Dad with plants for my garden, plant cuttings from fellow gardeners around the country and Anti GMO heirloom seeds I get mail from the ACLU, AU (Americans United for the Separation of Church and State), American Humanists, Skeptics Society, The James Randi Foundation, NARAL, Freedom from Religion and the National Coalition for Sexual Freedom.  I am the personification of Pure Evil and I encourage the Jehovah's Witnesses and Mormons in their plot to convert people by allowing them into my house.   (Yes, she said that to me before she realized that I get mail from Un-American organizations, this was early on and I thought she was joking).  

ETR:  An epic USPS rant.    
I wish I got to read the rant.  

I get Heirloom seeds for my garden also. Mostly from the Southern Exposure Seed Exchange.  Next year I am going to attempt seed to seed for the first time.  I have changed my family to a mostly GMO free diet.  With a teenager it can be hard.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay, I'm having a moment of panic here. My gifts are on their way, but I just noticed that my Santee has posted a list of what she owns, which for the life of me I swear I didn't see posted the last time I checked a few days ago, and there's a couple of things that I included as gifts that she already owns. Ach well, the box is on its way. Either I'll have been a scrub for sending dupes or hopefully the rest of it will negate my scrubbiness. Feh.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm having a moment of panic here. My gifts are on their way, but I just noticed that my Santee has posted a list of what she owns, which for the life of me I swear I didn't see posted the last time I checked a few days ago, and there's a couple of things that I included as gifts that she already owns. Ach well, the box is on its way. Either I'll have been a scrub for sending dupes or hopefully the rest of it will negate my scrubbiness. Feh.
Just shows you know her well!!!  Who can't use a back up of awesome polish???


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 10, 2013)

My Santee's box went into the mail on Saturday priority 2 day ... and tracking stopped after it "departed" the black hole that is the Kearny sort facility on Sunday. I should have used UPS, but didn't want to wait until Monday to ship it because of bad weather coming. Ugh. I will call on Thurs if it doesn't get moving, but just when I thought things were going well. Le sigh.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Just shows you know her well!!!Â  Who can't use a back up of awesome polish???


 Absolutely. All it means is you did a great job choosing things [@]DragonChick[/@]


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Absolutely. All it means is you did a great job choosing things @DragonChick
I completely agree!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 10, 2013)

Attention Santee...your box was mailed tonight and you should have it by Friday, God willing!! Lol.... I really hope you like it!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I got to read the rant.  

I get Heirloom seeds for my garden also. Mostly from the Southern Exposure Seed Exchange.  Next year I am going to attempt seed to seed for the first time.  I have changed my family to a mostly GMO free diet.  With a teenager it can be hard.    

I am not quite ready to seed to seed - I'm all set to do my seed starting in a couple of weeks and plan on a full garden this year.  I get my seeds from Baker Creek, I like the variety and their particularly snarky attitude towards Monsanto.   We have abandoned Factory Farmed meats and are trying to cut all the GMOs out.   Our New Year's Resolution is to cut out what little remains of processed food in our diets.   Finding the food we want to eat is a lot harder than I thought it would be... unfortunately Organic is not synonymous with Heirloom.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm having a moment of panic here. My gifts are on their way, but I just noticed that my Santee has posted a list of what she owns, which for the life of me I swear I didn't see posted the last time I checked a few days ago, and there's a couple of things that I included as gifts that she already owns. Ach well, the box is on its way. Either I'll have been a scrub for sending dupes or hopefully the rest of it will negate my scrubbiness. Feh.
Life without dupes is not worth living.   After I loaned out Chanel's Malice to a friend who lost it and it took ages to find a new one, I decided that I would always have dupes of my favorite polishes.   Your SS will be thrilled and a scrub is a guy who thinks he's fly.... LOL!!  I love that expression


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay, I feel better and &lt;3 you gals. *deep breath* You're all probably right and I'm over stressing about this and everything will be amazing. *another deep breath*


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have dupes of two polishes on purpose because I love them so much!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 10, 2013)

I have senders jitters already!! I can't wait for Friday to get here so my Santee gets her gift, but at the same time, I'm super nervous and I hope she likes everything!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 10, 2013)

I can mail my Secret Santee's package tomorrow, or at least before the deadline. My order arrived today. I'm so relieved.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm having a moment of panic here. My gifts are on their way, but I just noticed that my Santee has posted a list of what she owns, which for the life of me I swear I didn't see posted the last time I checked a few days ago, and there's a couple of things that I included as gifts that she already owns. Ach well, the box is on its way. Either I'll have been a scrub for sending dupes or hopefully the rest of it will negate my scrubbiness. Feh.
I always buy a back-up bottle of my favorite polishes "just in case" because you never know. I'm sure she'll love all that you sent!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Santee's box went into the mail on Saturday priority 2 day ... and tracking stopped after it "departed" the black hole that is the Kearny sort facility on Sunday.

I should have used UPS, but didn't want to wait until Monday to ship it because of bad weather coming. Ugh. I will call on Thurs if it doesn't get moving, but just when I thought things were going well. Le sigh.
OMG I remember sending a something to NJ via priority and it had to go through Kearny, it cycled there 3 times before it finally reached the destination, your not kidding about it being the black hole. I hope you get updates soon or just shows up at your Santee's home. Im sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

Urk, I accidentally posted in the wrong thread! I'll go try it again in the correct thread this time!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

> Ooh, goodies! Photos front my phone now, text to follow shortly!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I remember sending a something to NJ via priority and it had to go through Kearny, it cycled there 3 times before it finally reached the destination, your not kidding about it being the black hole. I hope you get updates soon or just shows up at your Santee's home. Im sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hurray!  Once again, complaining about Kearny on the internet magically got the tracking to update.  It arrived in my Santee's state this morning, so sigh of relief here.  I've gotten used to packages coming to me circling around Kearny like demented homing pigeons, but I feel bad when it's something I send to someone.  Definitely using UPS next time ... secret Valentine or Solstice Santa or whenever we decide to do this again.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 11, 2013)

EEEEEEEK! One package was delivered this morning and the other might be delivered today (the tracking said they would be delivered tomorrow!)


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EEEEEEEK! One package was delivered this morning and the other might be delivered today (the tracking said they would be delivered tomorrow!)
@DragonChick OH MY GAWD!!!   You had me at the card and the sparkly star ornament.   I am simply overwhelmed at the wonder of what you put into that box of joy!   It is truly as if one of my very best friends... the ones who are not afraid to  tell me that yellow eye shadow is never a good idea no matter what the MAC sales person says, that lycra is a privilege not a right and that wearing an animal print when I'm out with the pet man is redundant put together a box of ME.  

I am taking one of the furry minions of evil to the vet - which will be like a really bad sequel to a really bad horror flick and will post pictures and gush in an embarassing way some more when I get back.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick OH MY GAWD!!!   You had me at the card and the sparkly star ornament.   I am simply overwhelmed at the wonder of what you put into that box of joy!   It is truly as if one of my very best friends... the ones who are not afraid to  tell me that yellow eye shadow is never a good idea no matter what the MAC sales person says, that lycra is a privilege not a right and that wearing an animal print when I'm out with the pet man is redundant put together a box of ME.  

I am taking one of the furry minions of evil to the vet - which will be like a really bad sequel to a really bad horror flick and will post pictures and gush in an embarassing way some more when I get back.   

I'm so very, very glad the box arrived safely!! I was worried Zombie Bint would run off with the box and it would never be found in this millenium. I hate to tell you, but I have another, smaller package to mail with your name on it. It has the item that arrived after I sealed that box up. Did I mention that the one item grew legs and multiplied into 3? Yeah. So expect that some time either the end of this week or next week. (It's going to go first class since it's much, much lighter.)


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess whose presents are all wrapped and ready to be packed in a box?  That's right, my Santee!  I am picking the box up today on my way home from work, so I will mail it tomorrow morning!  I am so excited!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm so very, very glad the box arrived safely!! I was worried Zombie Bint would run off with the box and it would never be found in this millenium. I hate to tell you, but I have another, smaller package to mail with your name on it. It has the item that arrived after I sealed that box up. Did I mention that the one item grew legs and multiplied into 3? Yeah. So expect that some time either the end of this week or next week. (It's going to go first class since it's much, much lighter.)
Ha!!  I believe I have stopped the Zombie Apocalypse... I've given up on being a kinder, gentler me and had a chat with the hag complete with visual aids - the camera pointed at the mailbox and the live feed on my phone plus letting her know that my goal for 2014 is to see her fired by my birthday and forced back under the rock she lives under because her very existence fouls that air.    I have found that in life, you have made your point with a bully when they sniffle and say "Yes Ma'am."    

You really, really shouldn't have but yay!!  Now I'm off to post my reveal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

One more polish and then I can send this baby off for good! I hope she gets here tomorrow.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One more polish and then I can send this baby off for good! I hope she gets here tomorrow.
girl it feels like you've been buying polish forever. I don't know how I ended up pages back a few days ago, but I remember you supposedly ordering $27 of polish fro Sephora in mid-November?! XDDD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  girl it feels like you've been buying polish forever. I don't know how I ended up pages back a few days ago, but I remember you supposedly ordering $27 of polish fro Sephora in mid-November?! XDDD
I ended up having some last minute reasons to want to EXTRA spoil my SS. ;] Hopefully it will make a little more sense when she gets it heheh.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up having some last minute reasons to want to EXTRA spoil my SS. ;] Hopefully it will make a little more sense when she gets it heheh.
Good things will come for those who wait 



 I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a package for pick up at the post office.



  I think it may be a SS gift. I can't think of what else it could be. I guess I'll find out in the morning!


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 12, 2013)

> Ha!! Â I believe I have stopped the Zombie Apocalypse... I've givenÂ up on being a kinder, gentler me and had a chat with the hag complete with visual aids - the camera pointed at the mailbox and the live feed on my phone plus letting her know that my goal for 2014 is to see her fired by my birthdayÂ and forced back under the rock she lives under because her very existence fouls that air. Â  Â I have found that in life, you have made your point with a bully when they sniffle and say "Yes Ma'am."Â Â  Â  You really, really shouldn't have but yay!!Â Â Now I'm off to post my reveal. Â Â


I wish to see this. ~(*3*)~


----------



## sldb (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm sending out my package today!!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

I told myself (and all of you) that I would wait once I get my SS package.  Now that's its out for delivery, I don't think I can wait until I get done with work much less 2 weeks.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 12, 2013)

I think my SS gift (for my santee) might arrive today!!  *nervous!*



   I hope she likes everything!!!   I did put notes in the box w/ the reasoning why I picked those polishes, but I didn't even think about doing it like a 12 days of Xmas or putting it rhyme form, like some of you super talented/creative ladies!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my SS gift (for my santee) might arrive today!!  *nervous!*




   I hope she likes everything!!!   I did put notes in the box w/ the reasoning why I picked those polishes, but I didn't even think about doing it like a 12 days of Xmas or putting it rhyme form, like some of you super talented/creative ladies!!!
You did better than me--I forgot my notes/cards.  I was so excited when the last items were delivered, I wrapped them and taped the box within an inch of my life---before noticing that I forgot.  Thankfully I had a nice Elf who at least let her know her tracking info, and I just revealed myself via PM since she should have her box today. 



 I am a bad santa!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You did better than me--I forgot my notes/cards.  I was so excited when the last items were delivered, I wrapped them and taped the box within an inch of my life---before noticing that I forgot.  Thankfully I had a nice Elf who at least let her know her tracking info, and I just revealed myself via PM since she should have her box today. 



 I am a bad santa!
You're not a bad santa!  I actually had to reopen one of my boxes because I left card out too.  Accidents happen and you sent the gifts which is a big part.  Can you just mail the card now?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're not a bad santa!  I actually had to reopen one of my boxes because I left card out too.  Accidents happen and you sent the gifts which is a big part.  Can you just mail the card now?
I already PM'd her.  I thought about it, but it would be a super late card.  Oh well--hopefully she will love the pretties!  I was just so excited that my last items came in, that I totally forgot--I had to order some from e-bay and etsy, so it took a while and I live in a super small town, so everything takes a long time to get anywhere via USPS.  Oh well!  We all do what we can and I tried my best.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already PM'd her.  I thought about it, but it would be a super late card.  Oh well--hopefully she will love the pretties!  I was just so excited that my last items came in, that I totally forgot--I had to order some from e-bay and etsy, so it took a while and I live in a super small town, so everything takes a long time to get anywhere via USPS.  Oh well!  We all do what we can and I tried my best.




It actually would have been even funnier if you didn't tell her (me) who you were.  Because she (I) would have been going INSANE trying to figure out which one of you it was.  It's OK there is no card.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It actually would have been even funnier if you didn't tell her (me) who you were.  Because she (I) would have been going INSANE trying to figure out which one of you it was.  It's OK there is no card.
I was worried I would be at home without internet access and I would leave you hanging all night long.  That would be just too cruel!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mailed my goodies today and will be keeping an eye on the tracking to make sure it arrives! Picked a couple of things from her wishlist, then added a few goodies. Hope she likes it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 13, 2013)

I will be mailing tomorrow. Post office after work was not possible this week.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 13, 2013)

All packed up and ready to go. Santee are you excited???


----------



## Christa W (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All packed up and ready to go. Santee are you excited???



OMG where did you get that paper????????


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All packed up and ready to go. Santee are you excited???



OMG where did you get that paper????????

Dollar tree  a dollar a roll bought one roll of each and it was enough for both SS boxes!!!!  Some times it's awesome to be cheap!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All packed up and ready to go. Santee are you excited???



Ahhh, so cute! Everyone does such a great job with wrapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, so cute! Everyone does such a great job with wrapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Not me.  It _almost_ makes me happy my person didn't post pics.  I suck at wrapping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not me.  It _almost_ makes me happy my person didn't post pics.  I suck at wrapping.
Donna, I wonder if your person is saving theirs to open on Christmas?  I think some of the girls were doing that?


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, I wonder if your person is saving theirs to open on Christmas?  I think some of the girls were doing that?
You'd think she'd at least have messaged me.  Which she hasn't.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Ya know, I don't even care about "thank yous," I would just like an acknowledgement it was received.  Tracking says it was delivered and unless some random person stole it off her porch/out of her mailbox, I'd just like to know she got it.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ya know, I don't even care about "thank yous," I would just like an acknowledgement it was received.  Tracking says it was delivered and unless some random person stole it off her porch/out of her mailbox, I'd just like to know she got it.

does her profile show she's been logging in recently?  Maybe it's possible she's been away/out of town and some "helpful" boyfriend/husband/roommate got the box, set it aside till she gets back and hasn't told her about it yet?  (I know my bf has done that to me a few times, I come home and it's 3 days later when he suddenly remembers I got some packages.. 



)


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
does her profile show she's been logging in recently?  Maybe it's possible she's been away/out of town and some "helpful" boyfriend/husband/roommate got the box, set it aside till she gets back and hasn't told her about it yet?  (I know my bf has done that to me a few times, I come home and it's 3 days later when he suddenly remembers I got some packages.. 



)
It shows she was on 3 days ago.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not me.  It _almost_ makes me happy my person didn't post pics.  I suck at wrapping.


Pffft.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not me.  It _almost_ makes me happy my person didn't post pics.  I suck at wrapping.

I'm really bad at wrapping. I tried to make mine cute and used tissue paper and ribbon to make up for my inadequacies. I feel like this is something I need to perfect before having kids LMAO.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a message from a magical elf that my package has been dispatched. To my SS: I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 14, 2013)

My boyfriend offered to assist me in the post office duties since I am on a tight deadline to get to my movie and I can only do it when the post office opens, I had a feeling I wouldn't have gotten out on time.  He's pretty good about doing me favors like this and he will ensure I have a tracking number.  I am going to be a nervous wreck until it finds it's way to her.  It's going to be going a very long distance away!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All packed up and ready to go. Santee are you excited???



this wrapping paper is too cute!!!! i love it.


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 14, 2013)

I received my box! Thank you Nilam (aka BlueLion)! I'm going to try and be good and wait until Christmas, but no promises.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 14, 2013)

I think the mailperson is going to get sick of me stalking them for packages other than things I ordered until my SS gifts arrive.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 14, 2013)

> All packed up and ready to go. Santee are you excited???
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote I am so jealous of the gifted wrappers out there Gorgeousness


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 16, 2013)

There are some really nice wrappings... Mines not sooo much, lol. I put waaaaay too much tape on it. My daughter likes to joke that it takes forever just to open.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 16, 2013)

Tracking says my Santee's package left the sort facility in her city today. I forgot to include the note to say the ribbon stuff I used has wire and watch out because the ends may be sharp. Uh oh.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 16, 2013)

My girls box is out for delivery!!!!!  a day early!!! I can't wait to see if she loves everything I got for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My girls box is out for delivery!!!!!  a day early!!! I can't wait to see if she loves everything I got for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My lady's box has been delivered!  I think I'm just waiting for her to come home from work.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 16, 2013)

My person's box says delivered now hurry up and open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My person's box says delivered now hurry up and open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
LOL.  Too cute.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, It's here!!! I'm so EXCITED! My SS is Nikkimouse! All my presents are wrapped up in Disney princess paper - I LOVE all things Disney! I actually collect Walt Disney Classic Collection figurines, so the wrapping alone has already got me all up in a tizzy. It's killing me that I can't open any right now because it is dark out (I want to take good pictures). I promise I will post tomorrow. Thank you SO much Nikkimouse! I can't wait to open all the goodies that you have sent me. *hugs*


----------



## Animezing (Dec 16, 2013)

L



> My person's box says delivered now hurry up and open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 LOL! I promise I will tomorrow. You're the sweetest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my gosh, It's here!!! I'm so EXCITED! My SS is Nikkimouse! All my presents are wrapped up in Disney princess paper - I LOVE all things Disney! I actually collect Walt Disney Classic Collection figurines, so the wrapping alone has already got me all up in a tizzy. It's killing me that I can't open any right now because it is dark out (I want to take good pictures). I promise I will post tomorrow. Thank you SO much Nikkimouse! I can't wait to open all the goodies that you have sent me. *hugs*
Squee I'm excited as you are!!!!!  I hope you love all the stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

My last Super Secret Ninja Santee should have her package today!!!  Yippee Skippy!  I was late sending hers because my horrible husband kept it in the car without mailing it for like, 4 freakin' days before I saw it and berated him soundly.  Men are dumb.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last Super Secret Ninja Santee should have her package today!!!  Yippee Skippy!  I was late sending hers because my horrible husband kept it in the car without mailing it for like, 4 freakin' days before I saw it and berated him soundly.  Men are dumb.
Muahahahah!  I can just picture that.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last Super Secret Ninja Santee should have her package today!!!  Yippee Skippy!  I was late sending hers because my horrible husband kept it in the car without mailing it for like, 4 freakin' days before I saw it and berated him soundly.  Men are dumb.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Muahahahah!  I can just picture that.

Scary thing is, so can I.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Arrgghhhh!!!  Her package just got  delayed til the 19th!  I swear the stars are aligning against this ever getting there.  Stupid New England snow storms!


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last Super Secret Ninja Santee should have her package today!!!  Yippee Skippy!  I was late sending hers because my horrible husband kept it in the car without mailing it for like, 4 freakin' days before I saw it and berated him soundly.  Men are dumb.
Yep. They really drive us crazy sometimes, don't they?


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last Super Secret Ninja Santee should have her package today!!!  Yippee Skippy!  I was late sending hers because my horrible husband kept it in the car without mailing it for like, 4 freakin' days before I saw it and berated him soundly.  Men are dumb.
It's the testosterone - it makes them lesser beings.   If they weren't good to have around to lift heavy objects, buying presents and putting up shelves I would be all about keeping them in Man Zoos.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the testosterone - it makes them lesser beings.   If they weren't good to have around to lift heavy objects, buying presents and putting up shelves I would be all about keeping them in Man Zoos.   

ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Arrgghhhh!!!  Her package just got  delayed til the 19th!  I swear the stars are aligning against this ever getting there.  Stupid New England snow storms!
Awww.

Did your real santee ever tell you what happened at all?


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the testosterone - it makes them lesser beings.   If they weren't good to have around to lift heavy objects, buying presents and putting up shelves I would be all about keeping them in Man Zoos.   
ROFL!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the testosterone - it makes them lesser beings.   If they weren't good to have around to lift heavy objects, buying presents and putting up shelves I would be all about keeping them in Man Zoos.   
You don't even want to hear the story about how I became a non-person for 2 freakin' years because my husband decided to "pick up a little" around the computer room and threw away an envelope that contained every single piece of identification I owned.  For real.  The man is a menace.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww.

Did your real santee ever tell you what happened at all?
Nope, nothing.  It makes me wonder for her secret santa people...I sincerely hope she sent them their presents.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, nothing.  It makes me wonder for her secret santa people...I sincerely hope she sent them their presents.
That's horrible!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You don't even want to hear the story about how I became a non-person for 2 freakin' years because my husband decided to "pick up a little" around the computer room and threw away an envelope that contained every single piece of identification I owned.  For real.  The man is a menace.
A ManZoo with an electric fence and shock collars.  I can't imagine how I would've handled the hiding MrKitty's corpse if he'd touched anything on my desk and tossed my most vital documents.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, nothing.  It makes me wonder for her secret santa people...I sincerely hope she sent them their presents.


Don't reaffirm my fears at this point! The thought has been at the back of my mind... "what if DonnaD's Santee is my SS and doesn't send anything out, then what?"

I'm really hoping whoever my SS is is that they're running late at this point or it's on its way, because I honestly wonder if I'm the only one who hasn't received anything from their SS yet, it's starting to feel like it, checking the mail is a let down, all the mailperson brings is silly things I ordered. Pfft.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You don't even want to hear the story about how I became a non-person for 2 freakin' years because my husband decided to "pick up a little" around the computer room and threw away an envelope that contained every single piece of identification I owned.  For real.  The man is a menace.

If the bf ever did that, he'd be disowned in a heartbeat. But since he is capable of doing his own laundry on his own, and lets me indulge in my Geek Girl Gaming Tendencies (he plays too, just not as much as I do.), I'll keep him. That and I'm too lazy to housetrain a replacement.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, nothing.  It makes me wonder for her secret santa people...I sincerely hope she sent them their presents.


Don't reaffirm my fears at this point! The thought has been at the back of my mind... "what if DonnaD's Santee is my SS and doesn't send anything out, then what?"

I'm really hoping whoever my SS is is that they're running late at this point or it's on its way, because I honestly wonder if I'm the only one who hasn't received anything from their SS yet, it's starting to feel like it, checking the mail is a let down, all the mailperson brings is silly things I ordered. Pfft.

I'm sure if someones ss falls through you will get a huge influx of super secret santas sending gifts your way cause thats how we roll


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Don't reaffirm my fears at this point! The thought has been at the back of my mind... "what if DonnaD's Santee is my SS and doesn't send anything out, then what?"

I'm really hoping whoever my SS is is that they're running late at this point or it's on its way,* because I honestly wonder if I'm the only one who hasn't received anything from their SS yet, it's starting to feel like it, checking the mail is a let down, all the mailperson brings is silly things I ordered.* Pfft.
Don't fret, you aren't alone, I did get an elf message on the 13th, but nothing has shown up at my parents house yet, which seems longer than most packages take. But then again, my SS's was one state over from me so that's probably why it took two days.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure if someones ss falls through you will get a huge influx of super secret santas sending gifts your way cause thats how we roll
That is exactly what I was thinking!  I am sure this group would come up with something great!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

While I am not your SS, I did get mine out a day late and it must travel a very, very long way to reach it's new home.  I felt terrible.  I hope and pray against all odds that it's just that they are busy and not that they didn't actually participate.  I would be terrified with this group!!!  Not only would they band together to make your Christmas wonderful, they might go track her down for you and toss a few snowballs at her!!!  No, I am kidding!!!  No violence!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I am not your SS, I did get mine out a day late and it must travel a very, very long way to reach it's new home.  I felt terrible.  I hope and pray against all odds that it's just that they are busy and not that they didn't actually participate.  I would be terrified with this group!!!  Not only would they band together to make your Christmas wonderful, they might go track her down for you and toss a few snowballs at her!!!  No, I am kidding!!!  No violence!! 
I sent mine off before the deadline but apparently USPS is going the snail route so my person will get her's later then expected. I would seriously hate if anyone doesn't get their gift, @DragonChick Don't fret if anyone doesn't get their gift a flood of gifts will be on your way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> It's the testosterone - it makes them lesser beings. Â Â If they weren't good to have around to lift heavy objects, buying presents and putting up shelves I would be all about keeping them in Man Zoos. Â Â


-Glare-


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the testosterone - it makes them lesser beings.   If they weren't good to have around to lift heavy objects, buying presents and putting up shelves I would be all about keeping them in Man Zoos.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent mine off before the deadline but apparently USPS is going the snail route so my person will get her's later then expected. I would seriously hate if anyone doesn't get their gift, @DragonChick Don't fret if anyone doesn't get their gift a flood of gifts will be on your way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping its on the way and trying to not think of the worst. *fingers crossed*


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Don't reaffirm my fears at this point! The thought has been at the back of my mind... "what if DonnaD's Santee is my SS and doesn't send anything out, then what?"

I'm really hoping whoever my SS is is that they're running late at this point or it's on its way, because I honestly wonder if I'm the only one who hasn't received anything from their SS yet, it's starting to feel like it, checking the mail is a let down, all the mailperson brings is silly things I ordered. Pfft.
@DragonChick I got a message from an elf who assured me your gift is on the way and you should have it in a few days!!  Yippee skippy!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


-Glare-
You could have your own little house at the ManZoo, like a trustee.    We can't make exceptions because then there would chaos.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> You could have your own little house at the ManZoo, like a trustee. Â  Â We can't make exceptions because then there would chaos. Â Â


I demand my house be on a tower so I may have access to the beautiful view that is the inevitable chaos. Oh and Internet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I demand my house be on a tower so I may have access to the beautiful view that is the inevitable chaos. Oh and Internet.





Only if you quit smoking by then because taking the stairs to your tower would be incredibly unattractive if you had to stop and wheeze every 10 steps.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> Only if you quit smoking by then because taking the stairs to your tower would be incredibly unattractive if you had to stop and wheeze every 10 steps. Â Â


You...There's just no winning with women is there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You...There's just no winning with women is there?




No... it goes back to the whole Testosterone thing.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only if you quit smoking by then because taking the stairs to your tower would be incredibly unattractive if you had to stop and wheeze every 10 steps.   

But if there's whining about the stairs, just tell em that he wanted the tower and it's own frelling fault he can't climb the stairs and he can jolly well hang out in the spacious cave dwellings with the rest of the zoo occupants. *nodnod*


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

@Parasoul I would totally rescue you from the tower and feed you homemade chocolate chip cookies until you couldn't eat another bite  so don't you worry.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick I got a message from an elf who assured me your gift is on the way and you should have it in a few days!!  Yippee skippy!!

Yay for elves!!! Thank you for the elf relay!


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> No... it goes back to the whole Testosterone thing. Â :ninja:


Fine you win. I know better than to get into an argument with a lady. I'll just never leave my tower.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Parasoul I would totally rescue you from the tower and feed you homemade chocolate chip cookies until you couldn't eat another bite  so don't you worry.

Why does this remind me of a Fractured Fairy Tale where you'd fatten him up with cookies then turn Soylent Green on him?

@Parasoul, if I were you, I'd be staying in that tower and not surfacing for your own safety.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Parasoul I would totally rescue you from the tower and feed you homemade chocolate chip cookies until you couldn't eat another bite  so don't you worry.
Foul Betrayer!!!    Unless you are planning to fatten him up to eat him.    That would be okay.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Why does this remind me of a Fractured Fairy Tale where you'd fatten him up with cookies then turn Soylent Green on him?

@Parasoul, if I were you, I'd be staying in that tower and not surfacing for your own safety.

Wow.. I am now firmly convinced that you are related to me.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow.. I am now firmly convinced that you are related to me.  

*laughs* As the bf and I say on occasion when we say the same thing at the same time, "brainwave!"


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 18, 2013)

> @Parasoul Â I would totally rescue you from the tower and feed you homemade chocolate chip cookies until you couldn't eat another bite Â so don't you worry.


The evil Frost woman threatens to make the goey delicious cookies cold!! She must be stopped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it safe to start hoarding polishes for ourselves again?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LynBDesigns is selling her polishes for 50% off with HOLIDAYRUSH plus today you get a free bottle of Old St Nick. Eeeh. I'm picking up Nightmare Revisted and Purple Polish of Sex (crying) for $12.50 shipped. So excited!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Is it safe to start hoarding polishes for ourselves again?*

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LynBDesigns is selling her polishes for 50% off with HOLIDAYRUSH plus today you get a free bottle of Old St Nick. Eeeh. I'm picking up Nightmare Revisted and Purple Polish of Sex (crying) for $12.50 shipped. So excited!



  Love that question.  And I was stressed about work last night so I couldn't sleep... and started ordering nail polish.  Thanks for sharing this, I've never tired her brand.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it safe to start hoarding polishes for ourselves again?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LynBDesigns is selling her polishes for 50% off with HOLIDAYRUSH plus today you get a free bottle of Old St Nick. Eeeh. I'm picking up Nightmare Revisted and Purple Polish of Sex (crying) for $12.50 shipped. So excited!
Must.  Resist. 

I love the colors you chose. I am on a no buy until Friday (when I order 1 Hit Polish glitter) and then back to the no buy again until I get Christmas money.  I hope there are some sales after Christmas although most indie brands I am into said no more sales until after the 1st of the year.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it safe to start hoarding polishes for ourselves again?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LynBDesigns is selling her polishes for 50% off with HOLIDAYRUSH plus today you get a free bottle of Old St Nick. Eeeh. I'm picking up Nightmare Revisted and Purple Polish of Sex (crying) for $12.50 shipped. So excited!
I fell in love with It's Mauve and Dangerous (https://www.etsy.com/listing/156927912/its-mauve-and-dangerous-from-the).  Doctor Who fans are gonna love her collection!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I fell in love with It's Mauve and Dangerous (https://www.etsy.com/listing/156927912/its-mauve-and-dangerous-from-the).  Doctor Who fans are gonna love her collection!
Oh no!  She has one themed after Land Before Time!!!!

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/124165942/little-foot-from-the-land-before-time?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!  She has one themed after Land Before Time!!!!

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/124165942/little-foot-from-the-land-before-time?ref=shop_home_active
I KNOW!  I LOVE THAT MOVIE!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I fell in love with It's Mauve and Dangerous (https://www.etsy.com/listing/156927912/its-mauve-and-dangerous-from-the).  Doctor Who fans are gonna love her collection!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!  She has one themed after Land Before Time!!!!

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/124165942/little-foot-from-the-land-before-time?ref=shop_home_active

yep, I think the fandoms she had listed were Doctor Who, Sherlock, Nightmare Before Christmas, Land Before Time, and Princess Bride XD


----------



## tulosai (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


yep, I think the fandoms she had listed were Doctor Who, Sherlock, Nightmare Before Christmas, Land Before Time, and Princess Bride XD
I KNOOOOOOW ughhhhh Looooooove princess bride but MUST. CONTINUE. NO. BUY.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it safe to start hoarding polishes for ourselves again?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LynBDesigns is selling her polishes for 50% off with HOLIDAYRUSH plus today you get a free bottle of Old St Nick. Eeeh. I'm picking up Nightmare Revisted and Purple Polish of Sex (crying) for $12.50 shipped. So excited!
GAH!!  Just picked up PPOS and To Blave.  Mine cost less though...$11.50 for both.  Does anyone have a pic of Old St. Nick?  I can't find it anywhere on her site.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAH!!  Just picked up PPOS and To Blave.  Mine cost less though...$11.50 for both.  Does anyone have a pic of Old St. Nick?  I can't find it anywhere on her site.
I think OSN is LE and was made especially for today? So I guess we'll all be surprised at the same time. Mine was more expensive since NR is a holo and was $10 (so $5 after the discount, thus a dollar more)


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Gah indeed! I* had* to order Iocaine Powder, So Changeable and Terribly Contagious. Damn it!!! But that's it.... Except for my BBNail Polish order, Llarowe order and my Pretty Serious order. But that's it. Seriously.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah indeed! I* had* to order Iocaine Powder, So Changeable and Terribly Contagious. Damn it!!! But that's it.... Except for my BBNail Polish order, Llarowe order and my Pretty Serious order. But that's it. Seriously.
I read this and thought, "what is Llarowe?"  I really really shouldn't have googled it... how did I not know about this company??  The A England's are calling my name


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read this and thought, "what is Llarowe?"  I really really shouldn't have googled it... how did I not know about this company??  The A England's are calling my name 





Abandon All Hope Ye Who Click On The Link.... I love A England... her colors are beyond gorgeous and I love the themes.   Jane Eyre is one of my all time favorite polishes as is Fated Prince.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Abandon All Hope Ye Who Click On The Link.... I love A England... her colors are beyond gorgeous and I love the themes.   Jane Eyre is one of my all time favorite polishes as is Fated Prince. 
I love reading and got really into British history in college so all of her colors are calling my name.  I noticed Jane Eyre right away, then Lady of Shalott, Rose Bower, Guinevere, Tristam, the George Byron collection, and on and on.  I'm telling myself I can't buy any until Christmas is over but it's so hard...


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love reading and got really into British history in college so all of her colors are calling my name.  I noticed Jane Eyre right away, then Lady of Shalott, Rose Bower, Guinevere, Tristam, the George Byron collection, and on and on.  I'm telling myself I can't buy any until Christmas is over but it's so hard... 




Like her on Facebook.  There are sales going on I believe now until Christmas with codes and she gives updates to the restocks.  She also has contests ever now and then.  I won a bunch of discontinued polishes last week.  Her own line of polishes are pretty awesome too although I have yet to buy any.  (curse you tiny wallet)


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAH!!  Just picked up PPOS and To Blave.  Mine cost less though...$11.50 for both.  Does anyone have a pic of Old St. Nick?  I can't find it anywhere on her site.
I wrote to her asking about OSN and it's a surprise - she says it's a stunner so I'm EXCITED.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote to her asking about OSN and it's a surprise - she says it's a stunner so I'm EXCITED.    
I kind of like the surprise element... almost like doing secret santa still!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Like her on Facebook.  There are sales going on I believe now until Christmas with codes and she gives updates to the restocks.  She also has contests ever now and then.  I won a bunch of discontinued polishes last week.  Her own line of polishes are pretty awesome too although I have yet to buy any.  (curse you tiny wallet)
Very cool!  Don't know why I didn't think about that.  What colors did you win??


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very cool!  Don't know why I didn't think about that.  What colors did you win??
CrowsToes Jingle Balls, Holly &amp; Hellfire, Bah [email protected]#$%*G Humbug, Blue Christmas &amp; Making Christmas
Girly Bits Appartion, Ozotic 517 and Dollish Polish Dark Elf
Lush Lacquer (now Polish Me Silly) in Winter Blues &amp; Silver Bells
Don't know why the all opened in separate links


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CrowsToes Jingle Balls, Holly &amp; Hellfire, Bah [email protected]#$%*G Humbug, Blue Christmas &amp; Making Christmas
Girly Bits Appartion, Ozotic 517 and Dollish Polish Dark Elf
Lush Lacquer (now Polish Me Silly) in Winter Blues &amp; Silver Bells
Don't know why the all opened in separate links

Uh-oh, more brands I don't know and feel _required_ to investigate now lol.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh-oh, more brands I don't know and feel _required_ to investigate now lol.
If you are interested in indies check out the indie lovers thread.  I posted pics of all my winning polishes there as well as everyone helps enable each other on our latest indie buys and brands.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Abandon All Hope Ye Who Click On The Link*.... I love A England... her colors are beyond gorgeous and I love the themes.   Jane Eyre is one of my all time favorite polishes as is Fated Prince. 


SERIOUSLY!  Since finding them &amp; buying stuff from them finally (I had heard of Llarowe before but had avoided the site...)- I've placed and order for (&amp; received): crowstoes' black widow, shoot the butterfly, tiki torch &amp; indian summer,  A-england's Briarwood, and Picture polish's monroe, and just placed an order today for Emily de Molly's Cosmic forces, Pretty Serious' something strange, and Picture polish Mask-a-Rade.  And there's a ton more on my wishlist for out of stock stuff that I'm just itching to burn a hole in my wallet to get!  (Plus I'm getting introduced to so many more indies I didn't know about- like Takko lacquer?? Nuuuggh!  Look at this beauty:

http://www.llarowe.com/www404.aspx?404;https://www.llarowe.com:443/products/Kiss-the-Sky.html

MUST.HAVE.!!

yup,  Abandon All Hope...


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you are interested in indies check out the indie lovers thread.  I posted pics of all my winning polishes there as well as everyone helps enable each other on our latest indie buys and brands.
Thanks!  Subscribing there right now!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

oh no what have i done lol i've created even more monsters

oops.

"oops."


----------



## Lily V (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh no what have i done lol i've created even more monsters

oops.

"oops."

ha!  I also purchased from LynBDesigns too, got Nightmare Revisited &amp; ragdoll (&amp; OSN)  Yay!  Tho bank account goes Boo!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

uwah my order already shipped?! that was super amazing and fast *_*

also, on another note, I'm finally getting around to writing christmas cards. shame on me. i'd feel worse about it except I already feel exhausted since I'm writing 25 cards this year. whyyyy why did I do this and why didn't i do it sooner.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  uwah my order already shipped?! that was super amazing and fast *_*

also, on another note, I'm finally getting around to writing christmas cards. shame on me. i'd feel worse about it except I already feel exhausted since I'm writing 25 cards this year. whyyyy why did I do this and why didn't i do it sooner.
I did christmas cards very late last night and still have a few more to do tomorrow.  Technically, you have until new years...


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 19, 2013)

> Don't reaffirm my fears at this point! The thought has been at the back of my mind... "what if DonnaD's Santee is my SS and doesn't send anything out, then what?" I'm really hoping whoever my SS is is that they're running late at this point or it's on its way, because I honestly wonder if I'm the only one who hasn't received anything from their SS yet, it's starting to feel like it, checking the mail is a let down, all the mailperson brings is silly things I ordered. Pfft.


 Don't feel bad DragonChick, I haven't gotten mine or heard from an elf eiether


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! I have missed all of these crazy antics, lol. I am super bomb because my santee was suppose to get her package Tues and then today but it is still showing in transit. I am glad I paid for the priority or it wouldn't be here until after Christmas. I am sooooo sorry santee but it is out of my control once I send it. I have sent the tracking number to @magicalmom. I don't know if she is elfing everyone with tracking numbers. I hope everything arrives intact and that you like your gifts. I did forget to include your candy....sighs.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it safe to start hoarding polishes for ourselves again?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LynBDesigns is selling her polishes for 50% off with HOLIDAYRUSH plus today you get a free bottle of Old St Nick. Eeeh. I'm picking up Nightmare Revisted and Purple Polish of Sex (crying) for $12.50 shipped. So excited!

You're an evil temptress taunting me with the Purple Polish of Sex (purple + Sherlock themed? Sign me up. Doctor Who themed? *whimpers*) when it's not yet safe for me to start hoarding polishes.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

@Kyuu those polishes are beautiful.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

> I KNOW! Â I LOVE THAT MOVIE!


 I use to have 1-4 and watched it religiously with my daughter.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha I'm elfing like mad yesterday and today!  I love it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 19, 2013)

[@]luckyme502[/@] my box was delivered!! I'm at a holiday party this evening so I have to wait until tomorrow to unveil but I've got the box sitting on my table. This is a big deal because my box took a tour of Houston before arriving. It was missorted to the wrong post office from the main houston post office and then had to be forwarded through another post office before finally reaching mine and going out for delivery. Silly USPS...


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@luckyme502 my box was delivered!! I'm at a holiday party this evening so I have to wait until tomorrow to unveil but I've got the box sitting on my table. This is a big deal because my box took a tour of Houston before arriving. It was missorted to the wrong post office from the main houston post office and then had to be forwarded through another post office before finally reaching mine and going out for delivery. Silly USPS...
I am so glad it finally arrived and is safe and sound at your home!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 20, 2013)

My gift says delivered and my girl hasn't posted about it yet :/ I hope it got to her alright!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My gift says delivered and my girl hasn't posted about it yet :/ I hope it got to her alright!
I'm in the same boat with my regular SS gift but my nail gift, I just wish mine said delivered because my tracking hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping it's either reached the destination or its delayed because of the holidays but is still moving...getting super nervous


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My gift says delivered and my girl hasn't posted about it yet :/ I hope it got to her alright!
Mine too. Unless I hear otherwise, going to assume she got it okay and is just waiting until Christmas to open it.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

My package says it was delivered yesterday to my person. Hope she got it and likes it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's here! It's here! It's here!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

> My gift says delivered and my girl hasn't posted about it yet :/ I hope it got to her alright!


 I'm so sorry I'm just posting now! We were on our way out the door at 6:00pm when the mail man delivered the box. We had dinner and went furniture shopping.


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, I wonder if your person is saving theirs to open on Christmas?  I think some of the girls were doing that?


Donna...I sent you a PM.  Yes, Lola, I've been saving it to open on Christmas day and then we left to visit family in Chicago.  My mom-in-law is low tech so no internet access.  I signed on last night to look at emails quickly and now spending some time getting caught up.  I haven't heard anything from the gal I sent a gift to.  Time to get out my tracking numbers.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay! finaly my Santee's gift is finally out for delivery!! I hope it gets to her alright.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm fairly certain that the mail has been delivered today and I just didn't get anything, maybe Monday will be a different story.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 21, 2013)

@DragonChick I was told by Rudolph that your gift is finally  out for delivery!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Donna...I sent you a PM.  Yes, Lola, I've been saving it to open on Christmas day and then we left to visit family in Chicago.  My mom-in-law is low tech so no internet access.  I signed on last night to look at emails quickly and now spending some time getting caught up.  I haven't heard anything from the gal I sent a gift to.  Time to get out my tracking numbers. 
Glad to know you got it.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

@DonnaD thank you sooooo much for the lovely gloves!!! They are really pretty. This has put a smile on my face and a spring in my step. i am on my cellphone so excuse if pic not good. These gloves are very special and i will remember you each time i wear them. you have definitely have been a blessing and inspiration to me and our Mut nail group. thank you.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry here is picture... Thank you @DonnaD


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 22, 2013)

> @DragonChick I was told by Rudolph that yourÂ gift is finallyÂ Â out for delivery!


 I won't be home now until tomorrow, waited as long as I could before I had to leave for the night. Hopefully it will still be there when I get home.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My package says it was delivered yesterday to my person. Hope she got it and likes it.
Hi @Jac13 , yes I did receive it, THANKS SO MUCH! I'm just getting in from a short trip out of town so a full reveal with pics will be up tomorrow, but I didn't want to keep you waiting any longer! SO excited to open it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm going to post a list of names of people who I show haven't received their gifts as of yet - please keep in mind that I could have easily missed your post saying you got your package!  If you have received it, please post back saying you got it.  If you haven't gotten it yet, please either post in this thread or PM me, and I'll do my best to find out what's going on!

(Also, I do show that some of these packages are en route, but not yet delivered.  I'm posting them anyway, just to make it didn't get delivered while I wasn't looking!)

wrkreads

makeitupasigo

LyndaV

kawaiimeows

DragonChick

FunAtTheCircus
Also, if I somehow have you marked down as "delivered", but you haven't gotten a gift, please let me know!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2013)

@magicalmom  you can mark me off! my wonderful gift arrived yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom  you can mark me off! my wonderful gift arrived yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yayz!!!  Also marking off @FunAtTheCircus , just received notification hers was delivered


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 22, 2013)

I haven't recieved my gift yet but will wait patiently until it gets here. My guess is that it is not my santa's fault but USPS's. I've had three day deliveries take two weeks at this time of year.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 23, 2013)

It's here!!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2013)

I really want to put on new polish and play with all my gifts, but I just did my nails the other day in EP Across the Universe for my birthday, and I don't want to take it off either?? It's so _enchanting_. Ugh #nailpolishproblems cannot wear nail polish currently being worn and repaint nails at the same time. WHY CAN'T I HAVE MY CAKE AND EAT IT FFFF


----------



## Christa W (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I really want to put on new polish and play with all my gifts, but I just did my nails the other day in EP Across the Universe for my birthday, and I don't want to take it off either?? It's so _enchanting_. Ugh #nailpolishproblems cannot wear nail polish currently being worn and repaint nails at the same time. WHY CAN'T I HAVE MY CAKE AND EAT IT FFFF
Same thing I did when I had on Nerd Lacquer Gotterdammerung last week.  I ended up choosing to keep it which is very rare for me.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 23, 2013)

@DragonChick an elf would like me to give you a tracking number.  9405903699300111228710  Your present was misrdirected apparently.  Your local post office says they have it and it should be out for delivery either today or tomorrow.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DragonChick an elf would like me to give you a tracking number.  9405903699300111228710  Your present was misrdirected apparently.  Your local post office says they have it and it should be out for delivery either today or tomorrow.  

Of course today is the day where I'm not checking this forum religiously until after I get home to a shiny package. I am no longer that kid that's left standing in the lineup for dodgeball after the team captains have picked their teams.

Don't get me started on the seething hate I'm cultivating for the post office. Found out last night from a friend that they sent back all her holiday cards grouped together, no postmark or anything at all over a week after she sent them out.

Now I need to go open something...back in a bit.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 24, 2013)

Got my LynB polishes!  LOVE


----------



## Christa W (Dec 24, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Argh.  Shipping info just updated for my package to change from delivery today by end of day to 12/30/2013 by end of day!!!  I am going to cry!  I am so sorry.  I am sure by this she will now know who she is because she's probably checking the info too but I wanted to say how sorry I am, I had to use UPS instead of USPS because of some extenuating circumstances and if I didn't already feel sick to my stomach that they were taking so long to get it there (well it did travel like 4k miles) but this is unacceptable.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my LynB polishes!  LOVE
Me too! So cute!

 



PPoS probably looks a lot like S!OPI Just a Little Dangerous, which probably goes to show I need to stop hoarding every single damn purple polish ever, but it is quite damn pretty and I'll definitely be wearing this come the first. NR is so fun! I don't really like bombastic polishes like this, but I'm intrigued enough to grab one and not disappointed. OSN is a beautiful white/grey with shimmer and looks like glittering snow.

LOL I'm up like 10 polishes already this month /o and I'm getting the Julep upgrade. NO MORE POLISHES until I can play with all of them. I still have like a handful I collected from the last year I haven't tried. Time to get swatch sticks I think.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! So cute!

 



PPoS probably looks a lot like S!OPI Just a Little Dangerous, which probably goes to show I need to stop hoarding every single damn purple polish ever, but it is quite damn pretty and I'll definitely be wearing this come the first. NR is so fun! I don't really like bombastic polishes like this, but I'm intrigued enough to grab one and not disappointed. OSN is a beautiful white/grey with shimmer and looks like glittering snow.

LOL I'm up like 10 polishes already this month /o and I'm getting the Julep upgrade. NO MORE POLISHES until I can play with all of them. I still have like a handful I collected from the last year I haven't tried. Time to get swatch sticks I think.
Love them all!  I wish I would have ordered.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! So cute!

 



PPoS probably looks a lot like S!OPI Just a Little Dangerous, which probably goes to show I need to stop hoarding every single damn purple polish ever, but it is quite damn pretty and I'll definitely be wearing this come the first. NR is so fun! I don't really like bombastic polishes like this, but I'm intrigued enough to grab one and not disappointed. OSN is a beautiful white/grey with shimmer and looks like glittering snow.

LOL I'm up like 10 polishes already this month /o and I'm getting the Julep upgrade. NO MORE POLISHES until I can play with all of them. I still have like a handful I collected from the last year I haven't tried. Time to get swatch sticks I think.
I got To Blave and I'm kind of disappointed how sheer it is.  I was expecting it to be opaque based on the picture but it would take a good 4-5 coats to wear without undies.  Pretty colour though.  PPOS  is nice and I really like St Nick.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got To Blave and I'm kind of disappointed how sheer it is.  I was expecting it to be opaque based on the picture but it would take a good 4-5 coats to wear without undies.  Pretty colour though.  PPOS  is nice and I really like St Nick.
Bummer.  I know your favorite thing in the world is layers and layers of polish.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bummer.  I know your favorite thing in the world is layers and layers of polish.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yep.  I have thick nails already.  Heaping on layers of polish practically gives me hooves!


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 28, 2013)

> Mine too. Unless I hear otherwise, going to assume she got it okay and is just waiting until Christmas to open it.





> Mine too. Unless I hear otherwise, going to assume she got it okay and is just waiting until Christmas to open it.


 Alexia561 is my Secret Santa! I apologize or not posting the reveal sooner but I had decided to wait to open until Christmas Day and then ended up getting really sick and having a "lovely" holiday in the hospital. Got home this evening and finally felt well enough to open presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much for the gorgeous polishes and all the other things you sent...s generous of you to send 3 of the polishes I've really wanted to try, especially the OPI. THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 28, 2013)

And with these last few reveals, I can now declare that the Secret Santa For Nails 2013 was an ABSOLUTE SUCCESS!  All official presents are accounted for, and I hear there are still some Ninja Santa gifts going out!  I can't say enough amazing things about all of you.  What a wonderful group!  I really look forward to doing this again next year, and I encourage you to join the Pen Pal or Traveling Journal threads if you want the magic to continue!  

And without further ado, here is the list of matchups!  The column on the left is the Santa, and the column on the right is the corresponding Santee.
 

Christa W wrkreads  luckyme502 utgal2004 trekkersangel tulosai utgal2004 trekkersangel Animezing thebeverley3 peridotcricket tgooberbutt jennm149 STLSportsgirl13 DonnaD StickyLips Momma4 slbd QueenJane secrethoarder Pollysmom Sakura83 Lily V QueenJane tgooberbutt puppymomofthree alterkate Pollysmom Donna529 peridotcricket wrkreads meaganola tulosai nikkimouse STLSportsgirl13 nicepenguins kawaiimeows Momma4 secrethoarder NittanyLionGrrl jaylee78 makeitupasigo lemony007 magicalmom Alexia561 LyndaV makeitupasigo luckyme502 thebeverley3 Lolo22 slbd Lily V meaganola lemony007 latinafeminista Kyuu jac13 latinafeminista LyndaV kawaiimeows Lolo22 jennm149  StickyLips jaylee78 AmandaWarwick jac13 DragonChick FrostKitty FrostKitty FireNRice Sakura83 DragonChick Kyuu DonnaD FireNRice Donna529 puppymomofthree Christa W nicepenguins chelsealady chelsealady bluelion nikkimouse Animezing NittanyLionGRRL AmandaWarwick magicalmom alterkate bluelion Alexia561


----------



## Alexia561 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Alexia561 is my Secret Santa! I apologize or not posting the reveal sooner but I had decided to wait to open until Christmas Day and then ended up getting really sick and having a "lovely" holiday in the hospital. Got home this evening and finally felt well enough to open presents







Thank you so much for the gorgeous polishes and all the other things you sent...s generous of you to send 3 of the polishes I've really wanted to try, especially the OPI. THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY!



So glad that you got everything okay and that you liked them! Sorry to hear that you had to spend the holidays in the hospital. but glad to hear that you're feeling better now! Enjoy!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry here is picture... Thank you @DonnaD




So gorgeous!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And with these last few reveals, I can now declare that the Secret Santa For Nails 2013 was an ABSOLUTE SUCCESS!  All official presents are accounted for, and I hear there are still some Ninja Santa gifts going out!  I can't say enough amazing things about all of you.  What a wonderful group!  I really look forward to doing this again next year, and I encourage you to join the Pen Pal or Traveling Journal threads if you want the magic to continue!  
This was so fun and such a great group of people!!! I will definitely be back next year!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 6, 2014)

A huge THANK YOU to my Secret Santa!  I've sent her a long, rambling PM and am not sure I should post her name here since she was matched with someone else too.  The mods know who she is, and she knows, and I know.

I was utterly overwhelmed by her generosity.  She noticed that I've whined mentioned about the cold air in our dry climate and how hard it is on my skin and cuticles.  I got several fantastic lotions, nail tools, Qtica cuticle balm, makeup primer, a fabulous holo glitter clutch, and a ton of beautiful polishes from Butter London and Julep.  Plus a bunch of other great things.  Here's a picture.





She wasn't just Santa.  She was Santa Claus, Mrs. Claus, Buddy the Elf, Leon the Snowman, and everybody else at Santa's workshop, all rolled up in one.  _*THANK YOU!!*_


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A huge THANK YOU to my Secret Santa!  I've sent her a long, rambling PM and am not sure I should post her name here since she was matched with someone else too.  The mods know who she is, and she knows, and I know.

I was utterly overwhelmed by her generosity.  She noticed that I've whined mentioned about the cold air in our dry climate and how hard it is on my skin and cuticles.  I got several fantastic lotions, nail tools, Qtica cuticle balm, makeup primer, a fabulous holo glitter clutch, and a ton of beautiful polishes from Butter London and Julep.  Plus a bunch of other great things.  Here's a picture.





She wasn't just Santa.  She was Santa Claus, Mrs. Claus, Buddy the Elf, Leon the Snowman, and everybody else at Santa's workshop, all rolled up in one.  _*THANK YOU!!*_
That is a super lovely gift!  Nicely done Mystery Santa!


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you so much Donna! I absolutely LOVE my new gloves!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 



Thank you so much Donna! I absolutely LOVE my new gloves!!! 



 

Looks like they fit well!  Yay!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 



Thank you so much Donna! I absolutely LOVE my new gloves!!! 




Those are awesome gloves, im seriously drooling over here!  Donna you are really talented.


----------

